# (OOC) Emerald City Knights



## hero4hire (Oct 23, 2011)

I have all the modules so far and all the threat reports so I am pretty well stocked to run an Emerald City campaign for 3e M&M. 

Any interest? I would prefer to have people who do not own the adventures or have already been through them.
=======================================================
Turning this thread into a full recruitment thread.

*System:* M&M3e/DC Adventures (same system)

*Setting:* Emerald City (Freedomverse)

*No. of Players:* 5

*Character Creation:* Power Level: 10/150pp

*Notes:*
1) Will be looking to fill team niches and preserve niche protection. So every Brick submission will be competing for a slot with every other brick submission. 

2) "Do it all" characters are discouraged. This will be a team setting and it isn't much fun for everyone to play with characters who can do it all.

3) Overly complicated builds are discouraged. I should not need a math degree to grok your arrays. Arrays should also be thematically appropriate and not just cost efficient ways to get powers.

4) Pictures of your character are heavily encouraged. There are a couple free art programs out there that generate cool characters as well as a lot of cool art you could steal (Storn Cook is my personal fav to steal from.)

5) On the flipside of overly efficient characters, try to submit characters that come close to meeting their PL caps. PL is a quick and easy way to determine what kind of opposition you can handle. If you are only +7 to hit and +5 on damage with your main attack and have nothing else to compensate for it you probably wont be having much fun in this game. I do give extenuating circumstances to Luck based heroes, Duplicating heroes and concepts that may actually break the game if they are at full PL.

6) I am very hands-on during character generation. While I try to be courteous, if you are thin skinned about critiques, please do not apply. For example I may ask why a brick character has 5 ranks of Luck if it doesn't seem to be thematically appropriate. (and we all know it is because Luck is mad cool yo!)

7) Houserules. I have a couple house rules I will be using. I will post them in full here later as I organize them. Nothing too crazy though so do not worry.

*Impervious* This works like 2e instead of 3e. However Penetrating works like 3e.

*Hero Point Tradeoffs*
Run into that situation where you really need a hero point, but have none left? In such instances, the GM may choose to apply the following option: a player may ask the GM for a hero point in exchange for a complication to follow immediately after that point is used. In essence, the player is “borrowing on credit” and “paying” for the hero point with the complication. Hero points acquired in this way can be spent normally.
_Example: Ultramarine’s player is out of hero points and really wants to make her next shot count. So she asks the GM for a point in exchange for an immediate complication. The GM agrees and Ultramarine makes her next attack against the villain using the hero point to help ensure a hit. The overcharge on her armor’s laser shorts out some systems, however, and the GM imposes a power loss complication, saying Ultramarine’s weapon is out of commission until she can make a Technology check to bring it back on-line._

Rogues Gallery
Prologue


----------



## Insight (Oct 23, 2011)

I would be interested.  I don't have anything for M&M 3E except the main book and I have not read any of the adventures you referenced.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 23, 2011)

Always up for some M&M action, but like Insight here I lack knowledge of setting. With a little guidance in that area I'm sure I could pop something cool from my noggin; like unto Athena springing out of Zeus.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2011)

Same here. This is the first time I hear about these adventures. 

I also only own the Heroes Handbook from M&M3.

First time I looked at M&M3 (more thoroughly) was when creating the character submission for Insight's game. Of course, I do have some previous editions experience with M&M (but not nearly as much as some others here  ).

Would have to know what kind of setting/campaign it is before thinking about a character proposal.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Oct 23, 2011)

I was curious about the setting and came across a free PDF that talks about this.  It seems like it's an adventure path of some sort.  I have only read enough to get an idea of the setting (I did not read the chapter previews).

For the sake of at least giving people an idea about the setting, this is what it says:



			
				Emerald City Knights Overview said:
			
		

> “Emerald City Knights” is the first Heroes Journey series for MUTANTS & MASTERMINDS Third Edition. It introduces the new Emerald City setting, a Pacific Northwest city in the World of Freedom (home to the Freedom City setting) and an event that changes the course of history in Emerald City, with far-reaching implications for the entire world. The series is designed to take a group of new heroes, forge them into a team, and give them the opportunity to become Emerald City’s de facto protectors. Ultimately, the new heroes are faced with a tremendous challenge and an opportunity to save, not only their city, but the entire world!




I assume this means that it is set in the same world as Freedom City, which should tell the players what they need to know.  

I don't know any more about how the characters should meet up or anything like that; I assume the GM will give us those details when the time comes.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 23, 2011)

Yep that is the one Insight. The free PDF is the intro adventure so don't read through it if you want to play. Emerald City is on the NW Pacific West Coast and unlike Freedom City is not teeming with Supers activity (or at least hasn't been). So the heroes would be relatively "new thing". While still able to tap into all that is the Freedomverse.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 24, 2011)

Very interested! 

I have heard of the Emerald City campaign, but have read nothing of it thus far. My M&M3 collection includes the Hero's Handbook, screen and GMG as well as the DC stuff (and I'm eager to play (more)  ).

Will this be standard PL/PP (10/150)?
Any special house-rules?


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 24, 2011)

I would be interested, but I currently own no M&M material and it would be November, before I could order it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 24, 2011)

rangerjohn, here is a Quick Start PDF that uses the M&M3e rules (same as DCA).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 24, 2011)

I would be interested if the DM really commits to have some continuity. Or at the very least doesn't drop out without saying anything. I don't know much about the setting, and already have some character concepts floating around (as usual)


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 24, 2011)

I am definitely interested. I own the 3e core book and several 2e books. I have a little experience playing 3e PBP on the M&M forums.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 24, 2011)

Actually, I got access to a friend's copy.  Would anyone object to me taking over the Rook, as presented in the book?


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 24, 2011)

Seems like there is enough interest. Turning this into a full blown recruitment thread.

Details in the OP.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Storn Cook is my personal fav




The guys at GR have realized this, too, apparantly. 



> I may ask why a brick character has 5 ranks of Luck if it doesn't seem to be thematically appropriate. (and we all know it is because Luck is mad cool yo!)




Luck has been toned down a bit, though, in 3rd edition (compared to the earlier editions, where it was the same as a Hero Point).


Here are two characters from older games (and older editions), which I could translate into 3rd edition, if they are fitting for the campaign in general:

Ghost (very similar to the Dark Horse Comics character; her power combinations could be problematic, though, Incorporeal/Invisibility/Flight/Teleportation combined with Affects Corporeal)

Fusion (might build her with Variable, kinda like the Shapeshifter)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Luck has been toned down a bit, though, in 3rd edition (compared to the earlier editions, where it was the same as a Hero Point).




Yep. 5 rerolls per "session" is still  crazy good though. 5 extra HP is just ridiculously broken.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanee said:


> The guys at GR have realized this, too, apparantly.



Champions gave him a lot of work once as well. Storn is a local acquaintance of mine, so I like to give him props. 





> Here are two characters from older games (and older editions), which I could translate into 3rd edition, if they are fitting for the campaign in general:
> 
> Ghost (very similar to the Dark Horse Comics character; her power combinations could be problematic, though, Incorporeal/Invisibility/Flight/Teleportation combined with Affects Corporeal)
> 
> ...




Even w/o clicking the links I remember both of them fairly well. 
Intangible assassin type and a "Car Armor" character a la Transformers.
I say submit who you would like to play the most.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok. I'm submitting Fusion, then, since she would fit better into a four-colorish setting. 

new sheet

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 24, 2011)

> 2) "Do it all" characters are discouraged. This will be a team setting  and it isn't much fun for everyone to play with characters who can do it  all.



I fear this will forbid nearly all versatile powers... and i like shapechangers 

So I took a look at Storn's thread, singled out 3 pics and start to work on each 

(All work in progress, changing gradually the archetype from the hero book.

[sblock=Pulse]






STRENGTH 1
AGILITY 4
FIGHTING 4
AWARENESS 2
STAMINA 2
DEXTERITY 3
INTELLECT 0
PRESENCE 2

POWERS
Energy Control: Ranged Damage 12 • 24 points.
• Create (Movable, Feedback) 12 • 1 point.
• Move Object 12 • 1 point.
• Transform (Broken Objects into repaired ones) 12 • 1 point.
• Affliction (Energy Bonds) (hindered, immobile) (Ranged, Instant recovery, Sustained, Limited Degree) • 1 point.

Flight: Flight 7 (250 MPH) • 14 points. 
• Space Travel 3 • 1 point.

Force Field: Protection 10, Impervious, Sustained • 20 points. 

Life Support: Immunity 10 (Life Support) • 10 points. 

Quick Change: Feature 1 (transform into costume as a free action) • 1 point. 

ADVANTAGES
Accurate Attack, All-out Attack, Move-by-Attack, Interpose, Power Attack, Precise Attack (Ranged; Cover), Taunt

SKILLS
Acrobatics 6 (+10), Deception 7 (+9), Insight 4 (+6), Perception 6 (+8), Persuasion 4 (+6), Ranged Combat: Energy Control 5 (+8)

OFFENSE
INITIATIVE +4
Energy Control +8 Ranged, Damage 12 plus others
Unarmed +4 Close, Damage 1
DEFENSE
DODGE 8 FORTITUDE 6
PARRY 8 TOUGHNESS 12
WILL 9
[/sblock]

[sblock=Clay]






STRENGTH 3
AGILITY 2
FIGHTING 4
AWARENESS 3
STAMINA 1
DEXTERITY 2
INTELLECT 0
PRESENCE 0

POWERS
*Body of Clay*
*Hard as marble:* Protection 11, Impervious (12), Enhanced Str (limited to lifting) 5 • 28 points.
*Fluid as mud:* Insubstantial 1, Elongation  5, Enhanced Dodge 6, Enhanced Parry 4, Movement (safe fall, slithering, swinging wall-crawling), Speed 2  • 25 points.

*Clay Shaping*
*Clay Spear:* Damage 9 (strength based,  penetrating 12) • 21 point.
 • *Clay Blades:* Damage 9 (strength based,  penetrating 8, Improved Critical 4) • 1 point.
 • *Clay Sweeping Hammer:* Damage 9 (strength based,  multi-attack 12) • 1 point.
 • *Clay Imitation:* Morph 4 (same mass) (Precise) • 1 point.
 • *Clay Projectile:* Ranged Damage 10 (Accurate) • 1 point.
• *Engulf:* (Cumulative Affliction 7 (Resisted by Fortitude; Dazed, Stunned, Incapacitated), Concentration); • 1 point.


ADVANTAGES
All-Out-Attack, Power Attack, Taunt

SKILLS
Close Combat: Clay Weapons 4 (+8), Deception 10 (+10), Insight 5 (+8), Perception 5 (+8), Profession: Grifter 4 (+7), Ranged Combat: Clay Projectile 4 (+8)

OFFENSE
INITIATIVE +2
Clay Projectile +8 Ranged, Damage 10
Clay Weapons +8 Close, Damage 12

DEFENSE
DODGE 8 FORTITUDE 8
PARRY 8 TOUGHNESS 12
WILL 8 


COMPLICATIONS
Identity
Motivation: Thrill
Secret: Former Con-Artist


Power Point Summary: Abilities 30 PP + Defense 12 PP + Skills 16 PP + Advantages 3 PP + Powers 79 PP = 150 PP 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Greyhound]





STRENGTH 2
AGILITY 4
FIGHTING (6) 10
AWARENESS 1
STAMINA 2
DEXTERITY 3
INTELLECT 0
PRESENCE 0


POWERS
Fast Attack: Damage 1, Strength-based, Multiattack and Penetrating on 5 Damage • 11 points
• Damage 1, Strength-based, Burst Area and Selective on 5 Damage • 1 point

Fast Martial Arts: Enhanced Dodge 11, Enhanced Parry 5, Enhanced Fighting 4 • 24 points

Super-Speed: Enhanced Initiative 3, Quickness 10, Speed 15 (64,000 MPH)• 28 points
• Super Recovery: Regeneration 10 (persistent) • 1 point
 
Run On Water: Movement 1 (Water Walking), Limited to While Moving • 1 point

Run Through Walls: Movement 1 (Permeate 1), Limited to While Moving • 1 points

Run Up Walls: Movement 2 (Wall-crawling 2), Limited to While Moving • 2 points
 
ADVANTAGES
Agile Feint, Defensive Roll 2, Equipment 1, Improved Initiative 3, Instant Up, Luck 1, Move-by Action, Power Attack, Uncanny Dodge

EQUIPMENT (5 total)
Club (x2) 4
Body Armor (as leather 1)

SKILLS
Acrobatics 4 (+8), Athletics 7 (+9), Close Combat: Batons 5 (+15) Intimidate 8 (+8), Expertise: (Martial Arts) 6 (+6), Perception 8 (+9)

OFFENSE
INITIATIVE +16
Throw +3 Ranged, Damage 2
Fast Attack +15 Close, Damage 5, Multiattack 5, Penetrating 5
DEFENSE
DODGE 15 FORTITUDE 10
PARRY 15 TOUGHNESS 5/3*
WILL 10 *Without Defensive Roll

COMPLICATIONS
Identity:
Motivation: Justice
Reputation: Using to much violence against 'normal' criminals

Power Point Summary: Abilities 36 PP + Defense 17 PP + Skills 19 PP + Advantages 9 PP + Powers 69 PP = 150 PP 

[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 24, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> I fear this will forbid nearly all versatile powers... and i like shapechangers




Shapechangers are cool. A shapechanger who can become every bit as good as the team brick, martial artist, speedster, etc is a no go.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a "weird" looking concept. if the game is very four colors it might not be suitable. 

Ions ago, in a far off in a galaxy, a planet in which life never evolved beyond the celular level. High complexity was acquire at the cellular level, communication, the key feature for organized life form was born.
But the most evolved creatures in this world still looked very similar to a Paramecium. This predatorial species lived peacefully, until one day, disaster occurred. Attacked by aliens who wanted to turn their world into planet-wide mining facility, these creatures fought fiercely for their survival.  But without any kind of technology, these beings didn't stud a chance. As their enemies started converting the planet into a life devoid mine, the remaining creatures sneaked into enemy ships. From the inside, they destroyed the cruisers, and attached their spores into the pieces of the wreckage. Disaminating like pollen in the wind, the spores dispersed to the universe.

Today, Earth:
A meteorite hits a farmer's granary. But it was not a meteorite, it was a fragment of a spaceship. Most of it got eaten away in the stratosphere, but some survived. The farmer was lucky to be off harvesting, as the explosion made a huge crater. As the man explored the site, he found a ball, a brown ball, the size of a baseball. It's exterior had been burned off in the atmosphere, and as the farmer peeled it, he found what he thought was a seed. Knowing his trade, but not caution, the man put the ball in a bucket of water. In awe, he looked as the ball started to crack, freeing a yellow goo. Quickly, the goo absorbed the water. As it made it's way out of the ball and hydrated, the farmer could see other balls and "organs" inside. It was the size of a dog, yellow and covered with hair like appendices. Several balls and stuff floated inside of it. Four of them where predominantly big, and glowed blue. Sensing another life form around him, the creature's nucleus glowed. Inside his head, the farmer could hear the creature's voice. 
"Hello! We guess we made it to somewhere humid enough! We are Paramax, nice to meet you!" immediately, the thing attached to the farmer's leg. Passed the initial repulsion, the farmer made friends with the alien, who proved useful in eating away everything inside the crater, and cleaning up the mess. It seemed to be able to phagocyte everything and assimilate it, so it was easy for the farmer to rise the little guy.
Paramax's particular biology could prove useful in the fight against crime, now that he was big enough. As ambassador for his species, Paramax thought that making a good name for himself, would make the humans prone to accepting his kind in this world. As far as he knew, he might well be the only survivor. But replicating and invading this planet would be as bas as what those other aliens did to his world, so Paramax set off with a quest, to prove humans how marvellous it would be to be neighbours! 

So build-wise, this thing would be absorbing energy and hits, and regenerating; hard to kill in resume. He'll have only a few attacks, like engulfing prey, or perhaps a telepathic attack. He's blind and mute and can only communicate mentally.  Again it's a weird concept but I think it would be fun.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 24, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> I have a "weird" looking concept. if the game is very four colors it might not be suitable.
> .




While it will not be campy, the adventures have their roots firmly in four color. 
Pretty straight up super-heroics and dealing with the public. While I do not want to shoot down the concept out of hand, I am not too sure it would be a fun one to play in these particular adventures.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2011)

I have an idea for a "temporal speedster." A person who is a speedster not so much because she can move fast...but because she can change the rate at which time passes for herself relative to the rest of the universe.

Mechanically not much difference, of course.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 24, 2011)

You mean because there will not be like teen romance involved? I guess that an amoeba dealing with the public would be fun. I have other concepts though this is my favourite. I'll let you decide.


----------



## Insight (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a few character ideas.  The first is MOMENTUM, who has the ability to control motion and velocity.  I'll post him below.  Essentially, his backstory is that he was (and maybe still is) a world-renowned physicist who, during experimentations, accidentally gave himself the ability to control motion.  Being a fairly altruistic type, Momentum has just now gotten his powers under control and is now looking to use them for the betterment of humanity.

[sblock=Momentum]*MOMENTUM*
PL 10 150/150pp

[sblock=Backstory]Dr. Charles McConnell was a world-renowed physicist studying his new proposed laws of motion when he fell into a super-collider and emerged with the superhuman ability to control motion.  Now, as Momentum, Dr. McConnell has learned to control his powers and is trying to use them for the betterment of society.  He has trained his body to withstand the rigors of crime-fighting and is eager to test out his abilities on whichever villains might cross his path.[/sblock]

[sblock=Complications]*Fame*: Dr. McConnell, while trying to understand his powers, revealed his identity to those in the scientific community.  Therefore, there are many out there who know Momentum's secret identity.
*Naive*: Momentum is inexperienced as a crime-fighter and could make incorrect assumptions about his opponents.
*Responsibilities*: Dr. McConnell still works as a physicist, now for the government.  He is often required to undertake assignments in the realm of advanced physics.
[/sblock]

*ABILITIES*
_Total Cost: 42pp_

*STR* 1
*STAM* 4
*AGI* 2
*DEX* 2
*FGH* 2
*INT* 5
*AWAR* 4
*PRE* 1

*DEFENSES*
_Total Cost: 15pp_

*TOUGH* 4(+4 Def Roll)(+6 Force Field) = 10/8/4
*DODGE* 2+4(+4) = 10/6
*PARRY* 2+4(+4) = 10/6
*FORT* 4+3 = 7
*WILL* 4+4 = 8

*SKILLS*
_Total Cost: 18pp_

*Expertise - Physicist [15]*: +20 
*Investigation [10]*: +15
*Perception [4]*: +8
*Technology [7]*: +12

*ADVANTAGES*
_Total Cost: 9pp_

Benefit - Security Clearance
Benefit - Wealth (Well-Off)
Defensive Roll 4
Improvised Tools
Inventor
Move-by Attack

*POWERS*
_Total Cost: 66pp_ 

*ENHANCED DODGE*
Effect: Enhanced Trait (Dodge) +4
Fl: Limited - Only works against physical attacks
Descriptors: Kinetic, Mutation
_Power Cost: 2pp_

*ENHANCED PARRY*
Effect: Enhanced Trait (Parry) +4
Fl: Limited - Only works against physical attacks
Descriptors: Kinetic, Mutation
_Power Cost: 2pp_

*FORCE FIELD*
Effect: Force Field 6
Ex: Impervious 10
Fl: Limited - Only works against physical attacks
Descriptors: Kinetic, Mutation
_Power Cost: 8pp_

*IMMUNITY*
Effect: Immunity 11 (Entrapment Effects, Movement Affliction Effects, Own Powers)
Descriptors: Kinetic, Mutation
_Power Cost: 11pp_

*KINETIC CONTROL*
Effect: Move Object 10
Ex: Damaging, Range - Perception
Fl: Limited - Object must already be moving
* Alt - Affliction 10 (hindered / immobile)
Ex: Area Burst +1 size (60ft radius), Selective
Fl: Limited to 2 degrees
* Alt - Environment (Impede Movement 6) 4 (250ft radius)
Ex: Selective
* Alt - Leaping 6
Ex: Affects Others, Area Burst +1 Size (60ft radius), Selective
* Alt - Move Object 6
Ex: Area Burst +1 size (60ft radius), Range - Perception, Selective
Fl: Limited - Object must already be moving
* Alt - Speed 6
Ex: Affects Others, Area Burst +1 size (60ft radius), Selective 
Descriptors: Kinetic, Mutation
_Power Cost: 35pp_

*MOTION SENSE*
Effects: Enhanced Trait (Perception) 12 ranks, Senses 6 (Radius Sight, Sight Counters Concealment - all descriptors)
Fl: Limited to detecting moving objects
Descriptors: Kinetic, Mutation
_Power Cost: 6pp_

*SLOW FALL*
Effect: Movement 1 (Slow Fall)
Descriptors: Kinetic, Mutation
_Power Cost: 2pp_[/sblock]

I have a few other ideas I'm considering if Momentum doesn't work out.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2011)

Some questions...

Is there any way to change size categories without Growth (more precisely, without changing any other stats; Growth makes things a little complicated, because of the extra Toughness gained every other Rank, due to PL limits)?

And something else... for the effect I want to have, that Fusion can create stuff from/around herself (i.e. a car, or an exoskeleton), and thus essentially change into that 'form' (i.e. a car, or an exoskeleton, with herself sitting inside)... I will take Growth (unless there is another way) for the size and mass increase. Do I also need Morph at Rank 1? Or is that more like a Feature?

The question here is... at what point is the cosmetic change an actual power and not just a "power effect" (and Morph is pretty expensive just for that... )?

Also... is Feature 1 ok for a "Passenger Seat" (being able to transport one human-sized creature)? Internal Compartment requires way more size than a car would have to achieve the same.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Shapechangers are cool. A shapechanger who can become every bit as good as the team brick, martial artist, speedster, etc is a no go.




Fine 

I just remembered I made a 'shapechanger' without any variable powers for M&M 2nd once. I will try to convert the character to 3e in my above post. The battlesuit character felt to 'generic' anyway

---

_Edit: Rest of post no longer needed._


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2011)

On second thought, it works fine with Growth, though. So I will just use it as is. I have my main protective power outside of the Variable power for simplicities sake, and because it will always be needed, really, but when I looked up Growth, I realized, that it will give a net +2 for 4 Ranks to Defense+Toughness, which would break the PL limit. So I just lowered my general Protection by 2 to accomodate. Should work out fine that way, and it limits Growth to the 4 Ranks, which also makes sense (as the material to work with is limited, too). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Shapechangers are cool. A shapechanger who can become every bit as good as the team brick, martial artist, speedster, etc is a no go.




Fusion also has a good range of abilities via Variable, but should still be within reasonable limits, I think. 

The examples I have posted in the character sheet should roughly indicate the extent of her ability.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 25, 2011)

I haven't been able to check out the submitted templates to deeply. I know Arrays within a variable are probably right out. Not sure if that is an official rule of my personal preference.

Since Variable is sustained by default there is no need to make powers within "More sustained".


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> I haven't been able to check out the submitted templates to deeply. I know Arrays within a variable are probably right out. Not sure if that is an official rule of my personal preference.



AFAIK, it is not an official rule. But a houserule I can fully understand.



> Since Variable is sustained by default there is no need to make powers within "More sustained".



But making a Variable effect continuous is only a +1 Duration extra. This would be a character that doesn't loose his current 'power suit' if knocked unconscious.

Anyway, I'm working on a non-Variable variant (but with arrays).


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> I haven't been able to check out the submitted templates to deeply. I know Arrays within a variable are probably right out. Not sure if that is an official rule of my personal preference.




Sure, that is easily changed.



> Since Variable is sustained by default there is no need to make powers within "More sustained".




I think it is necessary, because permanent is not allowed within Variable. Though it is technically the same; it's just a formality. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 25, 2011)

> The allocation of your Variable points is sustained, so if
> you stop maintaining your Variable effect for any reason,
> your allocated points “reset” to a “null” state: you lose any
> temporary traits and must take the action necessary to reallocate
> ...



My interpretation of this is that since it is a sustained (or continuous if you bought it) power, that all the effects within are sustained (or continuous) by default. This is supported by "official" 3e builds with Variable. Added paperwork really isn't needed, especially for ease of reference.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah, I was mostly looking at that last sentence in that quote (and also the fact, that you cannot have a permanent effect in an array, which is a similar situation)... but when I think about it, they might be talking about the Variable effect _itself_ (actually, that makes a lot of sense to read it that way ).

Ok, will remove the sustained references then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 25, 2011)

Of course when I think about it Instant effects aren't really sustained, but "having" them is sutained...Meh. Whatever, mostly my point was you can just shorthand the Templates. 
Protection 10, Senses 10 all work fine for me. But if you want to write everything out I can live with it.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 25, 2011)

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]; definitely submit which character you want out of the three. But I would rather you keep it to one. Clay doesn't quite match up with his picture? I think you may have changed something up there?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2011)

I only changed the picture and name, yet. The stats are for a battlesuit character I considered before. Currently working on Clay in a text editor.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok, I think I'm done tinkering with Fusion for now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Oct 25, 2011)

I havent been able to locate a picture for Momentum yet.  Anyone have suggestions on websites for superhero sort of art?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2011)

HeroMachine Community Blog | HeroMachine.com

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 25, 2011)

I know City of Heroes has a free standalone costume creator.

Different versions of heromachine at http://www.ugo.com/games/superhero-generator-heromachine

Fábrica de Heróis is pretty cool but it takes a little bit to figure out the controls.

Storn A. Cook Illustrations is my buddy Storn Cook's website. He also has a thread on the boards here for even more art.

deviantART: where ART meets application! has a LOT of cool artists but will take some searching.


----------



## Insight (Oct 25, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> I know City of Heroes has a free standalone costume creator.
> 
> Different versions of heromachine at HeroMachine 2.5, Superhero Generator, Create a Hero  UGO.com - UGO.com
> 
> ...




Thanks!

I made one through HeroMachine and then I discovered I had an old picture that I planned to use a while back for a different game.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2011)

A picture for Paramax:






I have an alternate concept: 

*Green Dragon:*
Martial artist from China, Green Dragon has mastered the technique of the Dragon, and using his chi, he can perform attacks that simil those of ancient Chinese dragons, like Dragon Breath, Dragon's Claws and Dragon's constrict.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2011)

Reminds me of Dragoneye (pdf), VV.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2011)

Great minds think alike I say. Although my guy's powers would come from a different source, so he'll be more of a striker.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm out.  Fusion can do anything a crimefighter can do better.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 25, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> I'm out.  Fusion can do anything a crimefighter can do better.




That is your prerogative of course, but I would like to remind everyone that this is not first come first served recruitment, nor have any submissions been even _really_ reviewed much less selected. 
Also please refer to my first post wherein I announced that I will preserving _niche protection._ Which means I will be striving for every character selected to have relevance within a team dynamic.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 25, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> A picture for Paramax:
> I have an alternate concept:
> 
> *Green Dragon:*
> Martial artist from China, Green Dragon has mastered the technique of the Dragon, and using his chi, he can perform attacks that simil those of ancient Chinese dragons, like Dragon Breath, Dragon's Claws and Dragon's constrict.




I like the concept. Emerald City has a very strong Asian Presence. So the concept definitely could go very well in the setting.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 25, 2011)

Okay so far we have
Player/Character/Niche/Status

Insight/Momentum/Energy Controller/Sheet needs review
Thanee/Fusion/Battlesuit/Sheet needs review
Walking Dad/Pulse *or* Clay *or* Greyhound/Energy Controller *or* Elemental *or* Speedster/Various Stages of Build
Voda Vosa/Paramax *or* Green Dragon/Alien Ooze *or* Martial Artist with Ki Powers/no sheet
Shayuri/unknown/Speedster/no sheet
Graybeard/none/none/no concept submitted
rangerjohn/Rook/Crimefighter/interest withdrawn

I will be going over sheets soon. Those still interested please get in those fleshed out concepts at the very least. If you have submitted multiple concepts I suggest reviewing the other concepts think of what you want to play and pitch it. I probably will not be reviewing multiple sheets per player.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2011)

Here's my build for Green Dragon. Pretty straight forward "hit you hard" type of character.
[sblock=Picture]




[/sblock]

*Background*

Devoted to the martial art of the Dragon, in the Ancient China Mountain of the Seven Lotus, Shin Fen Fo was raised and trained in and around the tradition and values of The Dragon. The monks of the Shrine of the Seven Lotus lived isolated from the outer world, and wanted to train Shin as an herald from the temple to the rest of the world. Through Shin, the monks wanted to give the world a lesson, that the ancient and sacred ways were still useful, despite the world's technological developments. 
Once Shin training was done, the monks send him to wander the world and show it, performing heroic acts and helping turn the tides in favor of good. 
Devoted paladin of Good and tradition, Shin will stop at nothing to accomplish his destiny. 
When he was wondering the world, he eventually ended up in Emerald City. Seeking to aid his fellow countryman and spread the influence of the Seven Lotus among the peoples of this place, Shin got a hero name for himself, as a crime fighter, he would be named Green Dragon, and fight for those who couldn't defend themselves. However the old values and traditions, added to the cultural differences, made Shin a difficult person to get along, especially when he thought that the destiny was pointing him in a certain direction. That is why interaction with other heroes of the city was tough, when meeting the Green Dragon.

*Complications*

Enemy: Zim Tian, the second chosen one by the monks. They saw evil and greed in his heart, and chose Shin instead. Zim escaped the monastery and purses Shin. He'll try to kill him and take his place. Once he has accomplish that, he'll begin to break havoc in the name of the monks, as a vengeance against them. Zim's powers are similar to Sin's.

Honor: 
Shin will never hurt someone uncappable of defending him/herself
Shin will try to protect innocents
Shin will not attack an enemy already battling an ally, unless said enemy is about to kill the ally.
Shin will not let anyone interfere in his battles.

*Abilities 	*(	72	pp)								
	Strength	4,	Stamina	6,	Agility	6,	Dexterity	5,	Fighting	10,	Intellect	2,	Awareness	2,	Precence	1	.									


*	Powers 	*					(	49	pp)			
-	>Dragon's claws (Slashing)	 (	Damage 6	:	Multiattack Penetrating 10 Split 3 (4 targets) Affects insubstantial 2	) _·	27	point/s	_ 
-	>Dragon's spit (Acid)	 (	Damage 6	:	Range 250 Multiattack Split 4 (5 targets)	) _·	1	point/s	_ 
-	>Dragon's Breath (Acid)	 (	Damage 6	:	"Line Area (5 ft wide, 30 ft long), Range 250 Ricochet 4"	) _·	1	point/s	_			31
-	>Dragon's touch (Bludgeon)	 (	Damage 6	:	"Affects insubstantial 2, Innate, Split 3 (4 targets),Penetrating 10"	) _·	1	point/s	_
-	">Dragon's Tail (Piercing, Slashing)"	 (	Damage 6	:	"Reach 1, Thrown 3, Penetrating 10, Secondary effect"	) _·	1	point/s	_

-	Dragon Tunic (Device)	 (	Device	:	"Immunity 12 (Aging, Critical hits, Disease, Fatigue, Poison, Suffocation), Protection 5 (Impervious)"	) _·	18	point/s	_


*	Advantages	*	(	12	pp)				
	Accurate Attack	1, All out attack	1, Assessment	1, Defensive Attack	1, Diehard	1, Evasion	1, Fearless	1, Improved initiative	1, Instant up	1, Power attack	1, Quick draw	1, Sieze initiative	1.


*	Skills                               	*	(	8	pp)
	Acrobatics      2	(+	8	),	Deception	0	(+	1	),	Athletics	0	(+	4	),	Expertise	0	(+	2	),	Insight	4	(+	6	),	Treatment	0	(+	2	),	Persuacion	0	(+	1	),	Technology	0	(+	2	),	Close Combat1	0	(+	10	),	Close Combat3	0	(+	10	),	Vehicles	0	(+	6	),	Sleight of Hand 0	(+	6	),	Ranged Combat1	4	(+	10	),	Ranged Combat2	0	(+	6	),	Ranged Combat3	0	(+	6	),	Perception	4	(+	6	),	Intimidation	0	(+	1	),	Investigation	0	(+	2	),	Stealth         2	(+	8	),						


*	Offence	* 
	Initiative:	10									
	Dragon's Claws	 +	10	Attack	for DC:	25	Range:	Melee	(		)
	Dragon's Spit	 +	10	Attack	for DC:	25	Range:	Range 250	(		)
	Dragon's Breath	 +	Line	Attack	for DC:	25	Range:	Area 5x30	(		)
	Dragon's Tail	 +	10	Attack	for DC:	25	Range:	Reach 5 melee	(		)
	Dragon's Touch	 +	10	Attack	for DC:	25	Range:	Melee	(		)
	Throw	 +	6	Attack	for DC:	25	Range:	thrown 20 ft	(		)


----------



## drothgery (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm trying to put together an artificer/gunslinger type, but my tabletop game is tonight and I've got to work tomorrow so I won't have anything extensive written up before tomorrow evening (US/Pacific). Would be extreme normal human dex//agility, good int & awareness, rogue-type skills, attacks with firearms and magic bullets.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 25, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> That is your prerogative of course, but I would like to remind everyone that this is not first come first served recruitment, nor have any submissions been even _really_ reviewed much less selected.
> Also please refer to my first post wherein I announced that I will preserving _niche protection._ Which means I will be striving for every character selected to have relevance within a team dynamic.



I just don't see what he would bring to the table.  I expected her to better in combat, but she's better out of combat as well.  Investigate, Perception, Invention, multimillionaire, contacts, super engineer form etc.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 25, 2011)

double post


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 26, 2011)

My initial idea would have been an energy controller but now I am working on a couple of other concepts. One is a paragon, another is a weather controller, another is an animal totem, and the other is a wealthy thrillseeker. I will do each one and decide which one I want to submit.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> I just don't see what he would bring to the table.  I expected her to better in combat, but she's better out of combat as well.  Investigate, Perception, Invention, multimillionaire, contacts, super engineer form etc.




No need to get worried, really. Right now it is just a proposal.

As H4H said, if there are other characters, whose niche are - for example - the whole techy stuff, then I can easily narrow it down some (i.e. dropping the whole Inventor / Engineering stuff would be no problem, if someone else wants to play a character with that shtick, but if noone does, I see no harm in her being able to be useful in that field).

That really depends a lot on what other characters are there...

BTW, Fusion isn't particularily good at combat. She only has straightforward damage attacks (there are a lot more options than just that) and only few combat-related Advantages. I would consider her combat-abilities pretty average for the PL.

As for the skills... those are quite average, too. Only Technology and Vehicles are very good. +10 is useful, but not that much, when the maximum at the PL is +20.

Benefit: Wealth is mostly just fluff... it is the most useless Advantage, ever (because there is nothing useful in the game, that you can buy with money... everything costs PP ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Okay so far we have
> Player/Character/Niche/Status
> 
> Insight/Momentum/Energy Controller/Sheet needs review
> ...




Thanks, this list is very helpful 

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] , are you still interested in the Speedster?

If not, I'm still undecided between Clay and Greyhound...
(both sheets are basically finished)

Pulse is out for being a Green Lantern rip-off without redeeming qualities.

In-depth backgrounds after my final decision


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanee said:


> No need to get worried, really. Right now it is just a proposal.
> 
> As H4H said, if there are other characters, whose niche are - for example - the whole techy stuff, then I can easily narrow it down some (i.e. dropping the whole Inventor / Engineering stuff would be no problem, if someone else wants to play a character with that shtick, but if noone does, I see no harm in her being able to be useful in that field).
> 
> ...



Well then The Rook is a poorly designed character.  Because Fusion is better at everything.  The only thing I see he has that she doesn't is move by attack and a headquarters.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2011)

With fly speed, close and ranged attacks that hit the PL cap and Toughness/Parry&Dodge hitting the PL as well plus Move-by and Power Attack, the Rook is far from a bad combatant. He has also a burst attack and powers that 'hit' Fortitude.

BTW, the 'Costumed Adventurer' archetype isn't only about combat. For this, look at the 'Warrior' or 'Weaponmaster' p 48f.
The CA is also about Intimidation, Investigation and Stealth.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 26, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> With fly speed, close and ranged attacks that hit the PL cap and Toughness/Parry&Dodge hitting the PL as well plus Move-by and Power Attack, the Rook is far from a bad combatant. He has also a burst attack and powers that 'hit' Fortitude.
> 
> BTW, the 'Costumed Adventurer' archetype isn't only about combat. For this, look at the 'Warrior' or 'Weaponmaster' p 48f.
> The CA is also about Intimidation, Investigation and Stealth.



Agreed, which is why I sited Investigation, Perception and other out of combat things, not combat.  As I said, I expect battlesuit to be better in combat.  The Rook has 6-8 in these areas, Fusion has 10+.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2011)

I have other ideas I'm nursing besides the speedster.

One problem Im having with the speedster is that she doesn't have a lot in the way of attacks. Though perhaps I could extend the time control to some Afflictions slowing or stopping folks in time...

But I'm starting to have second thoughts on the excuse that the concept may be too complicated.

I'm also tinkering with a blaster type, and an ectoplasm manipulator (basically Move object with some AP's and so on. )

Though the temporal manipulator could Summon alternate versions of herself. Hee hee...that would be pretty cool...


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2011)

I would say Fusion is closer to the Gadgeteer as an Archetype for comparison, though not quite as techy, with some Shapeshifter (more like Autobot-Transformer) mixed in. Battlesuit isn't really fitting.

6-8 is not much for skills, really. That's just something you are trained in, but not particularily good at. The Archetype Crime Fighter has 12-14 in all those skills, for example, while his main shtick seems to be Stealth plus Intimidation and then Investigation/Perception and Martial Arts with some gimmicky attacks (Utility Belt), of course. The only thing that Fusion is also about equally good at (apart from combat) is Investigation/Perception (though she lacks any extra sense powers (ok, she can listen to the local radio station  ) to accompany that; someone who is really good at this would certainly have more in that direction).


The main question, however, is... what do you want your character's main area of expertise be? What do you see him being good at?

Maybe it would be better to actually build one from scratch (we can certainly help you with that; or take The Rook or the Archetype Crime Fighter and apply some changes to them) to meet those expectations?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2011)

@hero4hire 

As Shayuri seems to have also other ideas, I will go with the speedster concept. Will add background soon.

This will be the first speedster I have a chance to play 

---

[sblock=Greyhound]






STRENGTH 2
AGILITY 4
FIGHTING (6) 10
AWARENESS 1
STAMINA 2
DEXTERITY 3
INTELLECT 0
PRESENCE 0


POWERS
Fast Attack: Damage 1, Strength-based, Multiattack and Penetrating on 5 Damage • 11 points
• Damage 1, Strength-based, Burst Area and Selective on 5 Damage • 1 point

Fast Martial Arts: Enhanced Dodge 11, Enhanced Parry 5, Enhanced Fighting 4 • 24 points

Super-Speed: Enhanced Initiative 3, Quickness 10, Speed 15 (64,000 MPH)• 28 points
• Super Recovery: Regeneration 10 (persistent) • 1 point
 
Run On Water: Movement 1 (Water Walking), Limited to While Moving • 1 point

Run Through Walls: Movement 1 (Permeate 1), Limited to While Moving • 1 points

Run Up Walls: Movement 2 (Wall-crawling 2), Limited to While Moving • 2 points
 
ADVANTAGES
Agile Feint, Defensive Roll 2, Equipment 1, Improved  Initiative 3, Instant Up, Luck 1, Move-by Action, Power Attack, Uncanny  Dodge

EQUIPMENT (5 total)
Club (x2) 4
 Body Armor (as leather 1)

SKILLS
Acrobatics 4 (+8), Athletics 7 (+9), Close Combat: Batons  5 (+15) Intimidate 8 (+8), Expertise: (Martial Arts) 6 (+6), Perception  8 (+9)

OFFENSE
INITIATIVE +16
Throw +3 Ranged, Damage 2
Fast Attack +15 Close, Damage 5, Multiattack 5, Penetrating 5
DEFENSE
DODGE 15 FORTITUDE 10
PARRY 15 TOUGHNESS 5/3*
WILL 10 *Without Defensive Roll

COMPLICATIONS
Identity:
Motivation: Justice
Reputation: Using to much violence against 'normal' criminals

Power Point Summary: Abilities 36 PP + Defense 17 PP + Skills 19 PP + Advantages 9 PP + Powers 69 PP = 150 PP 

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanee said:


> ...
> 6-8 is not much for skills, really. That's just something you are trained in, but not particularily good at. ...



Not exactly...

MM3 HH p 62


> For example, a +5 total skill modifier means the character can routinely achieve a result of 15 (a tough task).
> Safe to say the character is a pro, able to routinely handle tasks that would prove too much for someone less skilled.




[MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION]
I'm also willing to help with the mechanical aspects, if you are interested.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2011)

Yep, that's the level of a typical human professional (nothing special), so clearly not something you (as a superhero ) are particularily good at.

+10 is a human with real expertise, an expert in the field. With +15 and higher you should rate among the best in the world.

As an estimate, roughly double the values on the Ability Benchmark Table should give reasonable levels for Skills. 

At least, that is how I see it.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 26, 2011)

I've decided to submit a Paragon type. I'm tweaking the build a bit and have to finish the background. I will have it posted later today. Essentially he will transform into the hero by uttering a magic word or phrase.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 26, 2011)

From what I am hearing maybe you can't build a good crimefighter on 150 points.

I mean obviously, the best example in the comics would be Batman.  For that you would need everything The Rook has and more.  He's not a better detective than say an FBI agent, and yet if you steal from any place else he'll be useless in combat.  Given the example combat, he's only good vs minions as is.  WD sites his utility belt, but given those are only at level 3, a supervillian not going to notice them.  They're equipment not powers, along the lines of tear gas, which I have been exposed to.  I didn't react as television/movies would lead you to believe.  I don't consider myself to have a high fortitude either, I have health problems, I'm on disability, which is why I can post at odd hours.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes, normal tear gas and such will not be good vs villains with a high fortitude (which will not be necessarily the case). The archetypes of Energy Controller, Gadgeteer, Mystic and Psychic have all a Fortitude of 7 or lower. 

But all attacks that have to hit and then are resisted can be used in conjunction with the Power Attack advantage.
Suddenly his staff and Talon attacks are +10 to hit and 10 damage. Enough to deal some serious damage to most PL 10 opponents.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh I agree he would power attack a lot, but he couldn't do that if he moved points out of there into detective skills.  That was my main point.  Batman is called the Detective, not Master or Sensei.  So obviously, those skills should be higher on a crimefighter.  Oh and Thanne all your forms are basically suits, which is why H4H and I, thought of that archtype.  So is it appropiate for a gadgeteer to be a better detective than a crimefighter?  As for senses Radio is all The Rook has as well.  Radio covers more than a car stereo.  It's a super scanner that picks up everything from am radio to cell phone conversations.  Possibly even television and wireless internet.  He has low light vision and extended vision, but doubt that will mean much considering he carries a flashlight.  On another note, your character doesn't sound like a gadgeteer, your powers are the result of an accident.  A gadgeteer would have designed the suit or at least been working in a lab when something went wrong.  Or at the outside, would have been one of the engineers who designed the car, you made her sound like just the driver.  Also if your character is a multimillionaire what is her father, the owner of the company?  Someone on the level of Bill Gates?  Please don't take these as negative criticism, just some things to think about.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2011)

Yep, those Rank 3 items are not much use against most PL 10 opponents, most likely. They basically need to have a fairly low Defense AND bad dice rolls.

But it is entirely possible to build some useful attacks at the PL caps, that could work well for such a character. And with Alternate Effect, it's even pretty cheap to do so (as long as it makes sense, of course).

For example, why not give him a bola gun, that can immobilize targets at range. There is the Affliction power, which can impose slowed or immobilized conditions. Something like that would work really well for a Batman-like character, so he isn't only hitting stuff all the time, but has more options.

And as WD said, thanks to Advantages like Power Attack, you get some adaptability with attacks (base attack with high attack bonus (15) and low damage (5), can be turned into moderate attack bonus (10) with moderate damage (10)). It is quite important, though, to get close to the tradeoff maximum levels (i.e. sum of 18-20 in attack+damage, active defense+toughness; those two especially), then the character should be decent enough in a fight with supers.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 26, 2011)

Well they are, just not balanced.  15/5 and 14/6.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2011)

[SBLOCK=Crime Fighter]*<CRIME FIGHTER'S NAME>*

*Real Name* ...
*Gender* male
*Age* ...
*Height* ...
*Weight* ...
*Hair* ...
*Eyes* ...

Power Level 10
Power Points 150

Experience 0
Hero Points 1

*Abilities:*
Strength 4
Stamina 4
Agility 6
Dexterity 2
Fighting 4
Intellect 5
Awareness 6
Presence 0

_Power Points: 62 PP_

*Offense:*
Initiative +6
Unarmed +13 (Close, Damage 7)
Boomerang +14 (Ranged (150/300/600), Damage 6)
Smart Bola +12 (Ranged (80/200/400), Dodge DC 18 (Homing 1) → Hindered+Vulnerable/Immobile+Defenseless/- (Reversible); Charges)
Flash Grenade (Ranged (250) Burst Area, Dodge DC 20 → Will DC 15/20 → Impaired/Disabled/Unaware (Visual); Charges)
Stun Grenade (Ranged (250) Burst Area, Dodge DC 20 → Fortitude DC 15/20 → Dazed/Stunned/-; Charges)
Smoke Bomb (Close Cloud Area, Concealment Attack 4 (Visual); Charges)

Charges: 5/5

*Defense:*
Dodge 12
Parry 12
Will 8
Fortitude 8
Toughness 8

_Power Points: 20 PP_

*Skills:*
Acrobatics +8(2)
Athletics +8(4)
Close Combat: Unarmed +13(9)
Insight +10(4)
Intimidation +9(9) [+15 with Voice Amplifier]
Investigation +15(10)
Ranged Combat: Thrown +14(12)
Stealth +15(9)
Perception +15(9)

_Power Points: 34 PP_

*Advantages:*
Benefit: Wealthy 4
Contacts
Equipment 1
Jack-of-all-Trades
Power Attack
Startle
Takedown 1
Well-Informed

_Power Points: 11 PP_

*Powers:*
“Fighting Gloves” [Invented / Technological]
Damage 3 - _(Power Cost: 3x1-1 = 2 PP)_
» Flaw: Removable [-1 PP]

“Armored Costume” [Invented / Technological]
Protection 4 - _(Power Cost: 4x1-1 = 3 PP)_
» Flaw: Removable [-1 PP]

“Gliding Wings” [Invented / Technological]
Flight 4 - _(Power Cost: 4x1-1 = 3 PP)_
» Flaw: Gliding [-1]
» Flaw: Removable [-1 PP]

“Face Mask” [Invented / Technological]
Senses 4 - _(Power Cost: 4x1-1 = 3 PP)_
» Effect: Infravision
» Effect: Low-Light Vision
» Effect: Radio
» Effect: Tracking
» Flaw: Removable [-1 PP]

“Voice Amplifier” [Invented / Technological]
Enhanced Intimidation 6 - _(Power Cost: 6x½-1 = 2 PP)_
» Flaw: Removable [-1 PP]

“Utility Belt” [Invented / Technological]
Array _(8 PP per Configuration)_ - _(Structure Cost: 8+5-3 = 10 PP)_
» Extra: Alternate Effect 5 [+5 PP]
» Flaw: Removable [-3 PP]
------------------------------------------------------------
[SBLOCK=Configurations]“Grapple Gun” [Invented / Technological]
Movement 4 - _(Power Cost: 4x2 = 8 PP)_
» Effect: Safe Fall
» Effect: Swinging
» Effect: Wall-Crawling 2
------------------------------------------------------------
“Boomerang” [Invented / Technological]
Damage 2 - _(Power Cost: 2x2+4x1 = 8 PP)_
» Extra: Increased Range 6
------------------------------------------------------------
“Smart Bola” [Invented / Technological]
Affliction 8 - _(Power Cost: 8x1+2-2 = 8 PP)_
» Defense: Dodge
» Conditions: Hindered+Vulnerable/Immobile+Defenseless/-
» Extra: Alternate Resistance (Dodge) [+0]
» Extra: Extra Condition [+1]
» Extra: Increased Range [+1]
» Extra: Homing 1 [+1 PP]
» Extra: Reversible [+1 PP]
» Flaw: Limited Degree [-1]
» Flaw: Unreliable (Charges) [-1]
» Flaw: Diminished Range 1 [-1 PP]
» Flaw: Inaccurate [-1 PP]
------------------------------------------------------------
“Flash Grenade” [Invented / Technological]
Affliction 10 - _(Power Cost: 10x1-2 = 8 PP)_
» Defense: Will
» Conditions: Impaired/Disabled/Unaware (Visual)
» Extra: Area (Burst) [+1]
» Extra: Increased Range [+1]
» Flaw: Limited (One Sense: Visual) [-1]
» Flaw: Unreliable (Charges) [-1]
» Flaw: Diminished Range 2 [-2 PP]
------------------------------------------------------------
“Stun Grenade” [Invented / Technological]
Affliction 10 - _(Power Cost: 10x1-2 = 8 PP)_
» Defense: Fortitude
» Conditions: Dazed/Stunned/-
» Extra: Area (Burst) [+1]
» Extra: Increased Range [+1]
» Flaw: Limited Degree [-1]
» Flaw: Unreliable (Charges) [-1]
» Flaw: Diminished Range 2 [-2 PP]
------------------------------------------------------------
“Smoke Bomb” [Invented / Technological]
Concealment 4 (Visual) - _(Power Cost: 4x2 = 8 PP)_
» Extra: Area (Cloud) [+1]
» Extra: Attack [+0]
» Flaw: Unreliable (Charges) [-1][/SBLOCK]

_Note:_ The 5 Charges are probably shared over all alternate powers with that limitation.

_Power Points: 23 PP_

*Complications:*
...

*Description:*
...

*Background:*
...

_Power Point Summary: Abilities 62 PP + Defense 20 PP + Skills 34 PP + Advantages 11 PP + Powers 23 PP = 150 PP_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 27, 2011)

Two things I see wrong with that: 
One only five ranged attacks period
Two apparently he stole all his equipment, this is what benefit wealth is for.
You have the crimefighter working a minimum wage job, so either he doesn't sleep or it is not up to him when he is a hero.
Oh, and you gave boomerang both extra range and diminished range.


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 27, 2011)

[sblock= Horus]



Horus  
Real name: Jack Kingston, Construction Worker
Height 6’1” as Jack      6’ 8” as Horus
Weight  205 lbs as Jack   300lbs as Horus

PL 10  150pp

Abilities:
STR: 2/8   AGL:  3    FGT:  3/9   AWE:  2   STA:  3/9   DEX: 2   INT:  1   PRE:  2
pp spent= 36

Defenses:
Dodge:  3/10   Parry:  3/ 10   Fort:  3/10   Toughness:  3/10   Will:  2/8   Initiative:  +3
pp  spent= 9

Offensive:
Talons (STR based attack) +11  DC 24
Grab +10  DC 23
Throw +2  DC 23
Unarmed +10  DC 23

Advantages:
Close Attack 1
Defensive Roll 1
Jack of All Trades
Languages: Spanish
Enhanced Advantages:
Assessment
Languages (Ancient Egyptian)
Leadership
Power Attack
pp spent= 4

Powers:
Alternate Form: Horus
Move action to transform
Enhanced Traits (Advantages: Assessment, Leadership, Power Attack)
Enhanced Abilities: (STR 6, FGT 6, STA 6)
Enhanced Trait: Will defense 6
Enhanced Traits: Skills (Expertise Ancient Egypt 6, Insight 6, Intimidation 8, Perception 6, Persuasion 6)
Flight 7 (Wings, 250mph/ ½ miles per round) 
Immunity: Environmental Condition Heat
Movement 2 (Environmental Adaption- Desert, Trackless)
Senses 8 (Accurate vision, Direction Sense, Distance Sense, Extended Vision 2, Low Light vision, Ultrahearing)
Talons: STR based damage 1  (DC 24)
Impervious Toughness 6
Regeneration 2 (Extra: Persistent, Flaw: source- sunlight)
pp spent= 90


Skills:  (ranks)
Athletics:  11 (3)
Close Combat (talons):  10 (1)
Expertise: Ancient Egypt:  7 (0)
Expertise: Construction:  5 (4)
Insight:  10 (2)
Intimidation:  10 (0)
Investigation:  5 (4)
Perception:  10 (2)
Persuasion:  10 (2)
Technology:  3 (2)
Vehicles:  4 (2)
pp spent = 11

Total=  Abilities  36+ Defenses 9+ Advantages 4+ Powers 90+ Skills 11 =  150pp 

Complications:

Motivation- Justice.  Horus has an overwhelming desire to protect the innocent.

Motivation- Thrills. Jack enjoys the transformation into Horus because he likes the thrills of stopping criminals and the power he has as Horus.

Quirk- Horus leaves a small Ankh with all the criminals he captures as a calling card.

Power Loss- If Jack is unable to speak, he cannot transform.

Identity- Jack's life would be in danger if anyone discovers that he can transform into Horus.

Prejudice- Some people look upon Horus as an alien freak. They don’t trust him and think he should just go back to whatever planet he came from. At least several times a week there are letter to the editor in the paper criticizing Horus and denigrating him.

Background:

Jack is an average construction worker. Growing up, he had no great interest in academic studies. He attended school long enough to graduate High School. Since he always like building things and excelled in shop class, he told his parents he was going into construction. Although his parents wished he would attend college, they didn't want to interfere. He was hired as a general laborer by a local construction company while he learned the various tasks involved in building houses, office buildings, and other projects. He was taught carpentry, masonry, painting, landscaping, and more. One day he was sent on a job to renovate an old house that used to belong to some archaeologist named  Henry Farrow. Apparently, this Henry Farrow was an important person once. No one had seen him for years and his property was considered abandoned and sold at auction. Jack and the company he worked for, had been hired by the new owner to make major renovations. After ripping down a section of paneling in an office, he found some kind of medallion. It looked vaguely familiar and he thought it might be worth something if he sold it, so he pocketed it. 

Later that night, he did a little research and found out the medallion resembled one used by the ancient Egyptian god Horus. Well, he thought, that should make it worth some money to a collector. He examined the medallion and concluded that it was not cheaply made so it didn't come from a gift shop. He noticed an inscription on the back. It was in hieroglyphs. Doing more research, he was able to do a rough translation of the inscription. It translated to:

“Horus, Avenger, Lord of Light / Grant me now your godly might / Let we two do what is right / Banish evil into the
night!”

Kind of an odd phrase for a medallion but what did he know about such things. He spoke the phrase out loud and it did sound odd to him. Just for fun, he said it a few more times, each time slightly different. Without warning, there was a flash of light and Jack suddenly felt different. He looked in a mirror and was stunned speechless by what he saw in his reflection.

 To his shock, he had transformed into a large bird headed man. His own mind was in the background of the birdman's consciousness. He could see what the birdman saw, feel everything he felt, and yet it wasn't him seeing and feeling those things. It was like he was trapped in the body of someone else. Jack's mind panicked and forced the birdman to repeat the phrase. In a flash, he was back to normal. 

The next day, Jack went to the library and took out some books on ancient Egypt including history, culture, mythology, and anything else he could find. In his studies, he discovered that the birdman was the Egyptian God Horus. A god of the air, war, and hunting. Jack tried the transformation once again later that day. This time he didn't panic. He tried to search the memories of this avatar of Horus. He was able to get bits and pieces of memories. The name Set was prevalent in many of those. Jack remembered reading about Set, another ancient Egyptian god. Set was named the Destroyer in the books he had read. 

Taking inspiration from the comic books he read as a kid, Jack decided he could use the frightening visage and power of his new alternate form to do some good. He remembered reading in the paper that the police were having a lot of problems with gangs terrorizing the public. He decided to take a chance and go after the gangs as Horus. 

His first encounter with the gangs went better than expected. He had swooped down from a rooftop during a carjacking. In seconds, the gang members were unconscious. He picked them up and dropped them off at the front door of the police station. He left a calling card with the gangbangers, an Ankh. 

Jack couldn't believe the thrills he felt fighting against the gangs. He started going out night after night to fight the gangs and other criminals that would prey on the innocent. Each time, he left an Ankh. The newspapers ran stories about this new vigilante. Who was he and where did he come from? The criminals reported to the police that a giant birdman attacked them. At first the police laughed it off, the ravings of crackheads and stoners. One night, when he was dropping off another criminal, for breaking and entering, he was spotted by an officer going on his break.

"Good evening officer. This person was caught illegally entering Hanson Jewelers on East Main street. You will find the evidence of his crime there." he said to the startled police officer.

Then without another word, he flew away. 

Over time, more and more of Horus's memories came back. Jack realized that Henry Farrow had been the previous incarnation of Horus years ago. Horus had no memory of what had happened to Henry.

Most of the public adored their new protector. Some looked upon him as just another alien freak that infested cities like Freedom City and others. The police and some of the press were not as convinced. They felt he could be just as big a threat as the criminals. He had not killed anyone, yet, but they thought it was only a matter of time before this birdman got carried away and lost control. 

Jack read the stories in the papers. He knew they were wrong but couldn't prove it. They were afraid of the unknown. He felt he had to do something so he sent an email to the newspapers and television stations using a computer in a cybercafe. They were to show up at City Hall in two days at noon. The city's protector would be there to answer questions. It was there that he would introduce the world to the return of Horus.

At the press conference, he answered as many of their questions as he could. During the conference, an enthusiastic criminal took a shot at Horus. The .45 slug bounced harmlessly off his skin. In a flash, he was upon the shooter and had him subdued. Horus turned him over to the police and the gathered crowd applauded enthusiastically. He was now officially the hero of the city.   

[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 27, 2011)

Interestingly there is a Horus who operated in Freedom City but hasn't been seen in awhile (since the 60s I think). If you could use your concept, and riff off this info and modify his backstory a little we may have some good built in storylines for the future for him.



> When his uncle Set the
> Destroyer possessed a hapless
> mortal conjurer and
> threatened to spread darkness
> ...


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 27, 2011)

Update lemme know if I goofed on something.


Player/Character/Niche/Status

Insight/Momentum/Energy Controller/Sheet needs review
Thanee/Fusion/Battlesuit/Sheet needs review
Walking Dad/Greyhound/Speedster/finishing sheet?
Voda Vosa/Green Dragon/Martial Artist with Ki Powers/sheet needs review
Shayuri/unknown/ectoplamic manipulator/no sheet
Graybeard/Horus/Paragonesque Warrior/sheet needs review
rangerjohn/Rook/Crimefighter/interest withdrawn


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 27, 2011)

H4H can you take a look at Thanne's  crimefighter and tell me if it would be legal in your game?  Especially, the utility belt.  As far as I can tell that was purchased as equipment.  Is the campaign world above our tech level?


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 27, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> H4H can you take a look at Thanne's  crimefighter and tell me if it would be legal in your game?  Especially, the utility belt.  As far as I can tell that was purchased as equipment.  Is the campaign world above our tech level?




Sure I will take a look when I get the chance. I usually look at builds _en masse_. 

Equipment in comic book worlds are slightly above our tech level. Blasters Pistols are common for example. Maybe skycycles and jetpacks. Stuff you might find on a Hydra or SHIELD agent is usually okay to be purchased as equipment.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 27, 2011)

At a glance I can tell you that some of the devices are priced wrong. Removable gives -1pp per 5pp rounded off. So 2pp powers do not get -1pp to their cost.

The Utility Belt appears to be bought as Powers.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2011)

WIP sheet...still working on design, but this way I'll have something up so peeps can see where I'm going, and I can work on it anywhere I need to.

Basically, Visage is a ranged attack specialist and support character. Fairly significant noncombat abilities too.

Name: Daniel Blake
Super Name: VISAGE
Power Level: 10
Power Points: 150
Experience Points:

ABILITIES 28
Str 0  Agi 0  Dex 3  Fgt 1  Awe 4  Sta 1  Int 3  Pre 2

DEFENSES 17
Toughness +13
Dodge +7
Parry +6
Fort +8
Will +9

COMBAT 
Initiative +4
Melee Attack 
Range Attack +10, DC25

SKILLS 28 SP (14 PP)
Deception +5 (3)
Expertise (Comic Book Art) +9 (6)
Insight +9 (5)
Perception +9 (5)
Ranged Combat (Ectoplasm) +7
Technology +5 (2)

MOVEMENT
SPEED 30

FEATS 7
Improved Disarm
Improved Hold 
Improved Initiative
Improved Trip
Equipment 1
Taunt
Uncanny Dodge

POWERS
Ectoplasm Control, 36pp
Move Object (Damaging, PF Precise, PF Affects Insubstantial 2) +10, 33pp
- Create Object (Moveable, PF Affects Insubstantial 2) +10
- Damage (Shapeable Area, Selective Attack, PF Affects Insubstantial 2) +10
- Illusion (Visual, Hearing) +10

Concealment +2 (Normal Visual, Burst Area, Attack) 6pp
- Concealment +4 (All Visual, Blending, PF Precise) 1pp
Protection (Sustained) +12, 12pp
Enhanced Trait (Dodge Defense) +7, 7pp
Morph (Humanoids) +2, 10pp
Movement (Safe Fall, Swinging) +2, 4pp
Remote Sensing (Tactile, Simultaneous, Noticible) +1, 1pp
Super Senses (Ranged Touch) +1, 1pp


COST
Abilities [28]
Saves [17]
Skills [14]
Feats [7]
Powers [78]
Total [144]
Unspent [XX]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 27, 2011)

So where is the 3 points of equipment going?


----------



## drothgery (Oct 27, 2011)

Okay, fleshing things out, with second-draft mechanics on my arcane gunslinger idea (will probably need a lot of tweaking)

[sblock=background]Susan Roland was the daughter of a couple of performers in Las Vegas who never let on to anyone save their daughter that the secret to their show's success was subtle application of real magic. _Subtle_ was important -- if you talked fast, you could convince a skilled stage magician that the trick was actually possible. And Susan was good at it -- she'd been helping her parents set up their acts since she was a child, and was naturally giften in binding spells to objects the way the senior Rolands did. She was also very bright; enough to earn a scholarship to an elite college back east, and even though she wanted nothing more than to follow in her parents' footsteps, they had encouraged her to take it.

But when Susan -- by then a college freshman -- got a call from the police telling her that her parents had been murdered, she flew home right away. The next few weeks made it clear the police were not getting anywhere solving the crime, and she decided to take matters into her own hands. She'd seen the telltales that meant a normal person had not been responsible. Her college was very understanding about granting her a leave of absense while she dealt with her parents' deaths, if less about giving her credit for classes she'd been unable to make the finals for.

It was easy enough to buy a gun in Nevada. The rites to enchant it to be more accurate than it should be came naturally. Without practice, the range instructor said she was good; she got better quickly. A thought to some defense led to enchanting a jacket, and another to carrying her guns and ammo where the government might frown upon the idea led her to build a little bit of an extradimensional space into the pockets. Books on investigation techniques and talking to cops combined with her knowledge of the arcane put her on the trail -- at least better than the police had been.

Perhaps fortunately, she ran into another hero before she found her parents' murderers who'd also been on the trail. [Hero X, a costumed adventurer type; maybe one of the other PCs or the setting's Batman] recognized her talent, and helped her learn to focus less on vengeance and more on justice. Without his help, she would likely never have found thier killer -- and if she had, the sorceress would not have been brought back to justice alive. They'd needed to bring in a third to do that; [Hero X]'s skills weren't up to facing the sorceress' magic directly, and neither were Susan's enchanted items. [Hero Y, a mystic type] had helped them close the circle. Both served as mentors to her in years to come.

In the 'real' world, she'd gone back to school, and finished her degree. She'd spent a semester in Europe, and the summer after it, tracking down arcane lore and talking to any real spellcasters that were willing to talk to her. She'd gone to graduate school in Freedom City, mostly to be closer to [Hero X] and refine her investigative technieques (and to deal with an annoyingly one-sided crush). But nearly a decade after she'd begun down a hero's path, she decided she really did want to get back to the life she'd intended on before her parents died, at least a little. She took an adjuct proffesor's job in Emerald City, far enough from home to avoid bad memories, and started her act there as well. In a sense she was three people - the professor Dr. Susan Roland, PhD (History), the stage magician Susan the Magnificent, and her super hero alter ego of The Spellslinger.
[/sblock]
[sblock=picture]





 [/sblock]
[sblock=character sheet]
*The Spellslinger*
*PL10*
_The woman in black fled across the desert, and the Spellslinger followed_
*Name:* The Spellslinger 
*Player:* drothgery 
*Alternate Identity:* Susan Roland 
*Type of Alternate Identity:* Secret 
*Gender:* Female 
*Age:* 31
*Height:* 5' 7" 
*Weight:* 135 lbs 
*Eyes:* blue 
*Hair:* red 
*Group Affiliation:* 
*Base of Operations:* Emerald City 
*Abilities*
Strength 0, Stamina 2, Agility 5, Dexterity 5, Fighting 2, Intellect 4, Awareness 4, Presence 2

*Powers*
*Arcane sharpshooter [whether it's the enchanted guns or the alchemical bullets she fires, the Spellslinger can find the right attack to take down just about anything]: *
Magic bullets: Blast 5 [magic; multiattack; accurate 3, penetrating 5, variable descriptor 2 (any magic), extended range 2, easily removeable -10]
(17 points)
*Arcane jacket [a bit of magic armor never hurt anyone, especially with a portable hole for pockets]: *
Protective wards: Protection 3 [magic; removeable], Magic pockets: Feature 1 [as per M&M2e dimensional pocket]
(3 points)

*Equipment*
No adventuring equipment other than the arcane devices that are her powers

*Advantages*
Power Attack, Defensive Roll 5, Precise Attack 2 [ranged, both], Quick Draw, Uncanny Dodge, Artificer, Languages 3 [Russian, French, German, Latin], Move-by Action

*Skills*
Acrobatics 5 (+10), Athletics (+0), Deception 6 (+8), Expertise: History 6 (+10), Expertise: Magic 16 (+20), Insight 10 (+14), Intimidation (+2), Investigation 10 (+14), Perception 10 (+14), Persuasion 6 (+8), Ranged Combat: arcane sharpshooter 4 (+9), Sleight of Hand 15 (+20), Stealth 10 (+15)

*Offense*
Initiative +5
Arcane Sharpshooter +15, Damage 5

*Defense*
Dodge 10, Parry 6
Toughness 10 (Def Roll 5), Fortitude 6, Will 9

*Power Points*
*Abilities 48 + Powers 20 + Advantages 15 + Skills 49 + Defenses 18 = Total 150*

*Complications*
Sometimes she does not have the right bullets on hand for her opponent, and will need to make more (in game mechanics terms, she can't use the correct descriptor to overcome defenses, or gain penetrating)
Susan Roland has a real life and real job as a stage magician; she has told no one of her super-hero identity

*Design notes*
Her only attack power is her enchanted guns; she uses the variable descriptor property to attack weaknesses. She's also quite capable of creating one-shot magical devices via the Artificer Advantage and her Expertise: Magic skills, either given time to prepare or by jury-rigging.

Possible scratch-built devices include
- Cloak of Flying (Flight 5) (10 points, so DC 25 to jury-rig)
- Improvised enchanted weapon [baseball bat, kitchen knife, etc] Damage 5 Accurate 5 (10 points, so DC 25 to jury-rig) -> +12 to hit, 5 dmg

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> At a glance I can tell you that some of the devices are priced wrong. Removable gives -1pp per 5pp rounded off. So 2pp powers do not get -1pp to their cost.




Ah, that might be... I assumed that there is a minimum of -1 (because the Rook has one such power, but it is 3 PP to begin with), but maybe you need the 3 PP to hit the breaking point. Shouldn't be much of a problem, though, to change that accordingly. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> Two things I see wrong with that:
> One only five ranged attacks period




You mean the Charges? That's not for ALL ranged attacks, just the more tricksy stuff. The Boomerang can be used indefinitely.



> Two apparently he stole all his equipment, this is what benefit wealth is for.




No, that is what PP are for.

He just won't have a huge house and other stuff. But it's certainly possible to shave off some points to make him wealthy (see edited sheet). 



> You have the crimefighter working a minimum wage job, so either he doesn't sleep or it is not up to him when he is a hero.








> Oh, and you gave boomerang both extra range and diminished range.




Yes, I know. They do different things.



rangerjohn said:


> Especially, the utility belt.  As far as I can tell that was purchased as equipment.




No, it's a device (a regular power).



rangerjohn said:


> Is the campaign world above our tech level?




Well, it is a superheroic game... 



rangerjohn said:


> So where is the 3 points of equipment going?




Those are still unspent. Lowered it to 2 now, among some other slight changes, to add in some Benefit: Wealth.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Thanee/Fusion/Battlesuit/Sheet needs review




I still don't see Fusion as a Battlesuit type heroine. 

A Gadgeteer/Shapeshifter-mix is the closest from the archetypes, I think.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Sure I will take a look when I get the chance.




I would be interested in hearing your opinion on the Unreliable Flaw inside the Array.

Is that doable? Is it ok, if the 5 Charges are shared among the alternate powers with that limitation?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 27, 2011)

[MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] are you intending intimidate to total 14 between skill and device?  Oops must have typing at the same time.  But still that isn't efficient point spending.  You could get the same effect, for 6 skill points which would cost 3 power points, vs 5 for the device.  So if everything else is accepted by H4H I would make that change and change wealth to multimillionaire.  Also what do you mean by Enhanced Range 6 on the boomerang?

The Ranges are personal, close, ranged, and perception.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep, I made some minor changes still. 


The Enhanced Intimidation costs 2 points (3 points for 6 points of Intimidation and -1 for being Removable).

The 6 is the Rank of the Extra. It has more Ranks than the power, because you also need to make Strength ranged for that purpose (the Damage power is Strength-based), so basically 4 Ranks for Strength and 2 Ranks for the Damage power to apply it at range. That's also why it comes to 8 PP total.

If you want Wealth 4 you could simply drop Equipment 2 for a simple change.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2011)

Raised Wealth to 4 and lowered Equipment by 1 and shaved off 2 Skill Ranks to accomodate.

I would really like to raise some of the values a bit more (i.e. Acrobatics and Athletics could be higher), but at some point you bump against the PP limit. I guess, that's what Experience is for. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Thanee/Fusion/Battlesuit/Sheet needs review



Actually neither Battlesuit nor Gadgeteer, but Shapeshifter (machines, no shrinking) with two permanent powers, the quickchange benefit and broad skills.



> Walking Dad/Greyhound/Speedster/finishing sheet?



speedster wth a dash of weapon master

Question:
Is non-standard equipment allowed?
I would like to have an armored costume with protection 3.
Other then this the sheet is ready. Only the background is pending.
sheet is *here*



> rangerjohn/Rook/Crimefighter/interest withdrawn



not Rook, still crimefighter, still interested


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2011)

[MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION]: If you are happy with the sheet (and H4H also, of course), then why don't you write together some background info on your character? 

Name, Background, Complications need to be filled in.

Because, depending on that, there might be some changes necessary still (i.e. he might need some background-related skills or advantages).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 27, 2011)

[MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] I agree, he probably needs expertise-business, for instance.  But I am unsure of your math.  I get different totals for skills and advantages for instance.  Ranged Combat should only need 10 skill points +2 dex to reach your offense totals.  12 for bolas and 14 for boomerang including accurate.  Whereas takedown is 2 points per rank.  Now this puts you even for point totals in those two areas, however Alternate effect has me so confused, I don't know if your power points there are correct or not.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm pretty sure, the math is correct.

Skill Ranks are the numbers in parantheses behind the skills.

Also, note, that I changed the Boomerang (and Ranged Combat Skill) to make it more straightforward (no Accurate anymore, no Diminished Range anymore, +2 Ranged Combat skill to compensate for the loss of Accurate).

Takedown is 2 PP per Rank? I wouldn't know about that... ah, I see what you mean... no the Ranked (2) means there is a max. of 2 Ranks available for that Advantage.

I can break down the Alternate Effects, one moment, I will edit them in.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanee said:


> I'm pretty sure, the math is correct.
> 
> Skill Ranks are the numbers in parantheses behind the skills.
> 
> ...




Well then I guess bolas needs to be changed to +14, under offense.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 27, 2011)

[MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] I do appreciate your help and time.  I will check back this afternoon EST as it is bedtime for Bonzo, now.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2011)

You are welcome. 



rangerjohn said:


> Well then I guess bolas needs to be changed to +14, under offense.




Ah... yes, that is indeed incorrect... but the +12 is right (more is not allowed with 8 Effect Ranks)... I need to change the Bola power to accomodate for that other change... 

Reworked the Bola (called it Smart Bola now) with Inaccurate to get the Attack Bonus down to +12 and Homing 1, as well as Reversible, so you could give the Bola a command (via radio) to free an entangled target from it. Gives the whole thing a bit more flair.

I also reduced the range for all the thrown weapons with high Effect Ranks. These are no long-range weapons. In turn, the Effect Rank is slightly higher still, which is probably more useful, anyways.


Anyways... sheet is updated with detailed costs (and some Expertise: Business).

"(Power Cost: 3x1-1 = 2 PP)"

These mean RANKS x COST PER RANK +/- FLAT COSTS/REDUCTIONS = TOTAL COST

In silver are actual PP costs, in orange they only indicate the cost inside the Array Slot (to see that it fits and how the power is built).

Extras/Flaws have their cost listed in square brackets. [+/-1] means a change in cost per Rank, while [+/- 1 PP] means a flat cost/reduction.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2011)

One thing I am wondering... when you have a strength-based, range increased Damage Effect (i.e. the Boomerang), do you base the actual ranges on the Effect Rank (i.e. 2) or the combined Rank of Strength+Effect (i.e. 6)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok couldn't wait will probably make these changes:
Int 5 +8 pp

Jack of All Trades 1 PP
-8 skill Points on Technology and Investigation  -4 PP
-Assessment
-Weapon Bind
-Improved Defense
-Improved Disarm
-Defensive Attack


Well either that or I need to decide how he became a multimillionaire and got the equipment.  Would inheriting major control of stock in a company that supplies the military do it? Ala Batman Begins.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanee said:


> One thing I am wondering... when you have a  strength-based, range increased Damage Effect (i.e. the Boomerang), do  you base the actual ranges on the Effect Rank (i.e. 2) or the combined  Rank of Strength+Effect (i.e. 6)?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



I would think so, as you can actually use your base Str as the base effect of an array (see the Damage effect).


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 27, 2011)

[MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] Shouldn't the Glider Wings be Flight 4 -1 Gliding -1 Removable = 2 ?  Oops nevermind, didn't realize Flight is 2 points per rank.

So its Flight 2 -1 Gliding points per rank *4 = 4 -1 removable = 3 points.   This stuff gets complicated.


----------



## Insight (Oct 27, 2011)

I came up with another character concept, but I'm concerned that it might be competing with the existing martial artist.  As it stands, it seems that Momentum is the only completed "energy controller.  How much time do we have before things need to be "finalized"?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> I would think so, as you can actually use your base Str as the base effect of an array (see the Damage effect).




Yep, after some thinking it really must work that way (i.e. combined).

You also pay for it by making Strength "ranged".

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> So its Flight 2 -1 Gliding points per rank *4 = 4 -1 removable = 3 points.




Exactly.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> Ok couldn't wait will probably make these changes:
> Int 5 +8 pp
> 
> Jack of All Trades 1 PP
> -8 skill Points on Technology and Investigation  -4 PP




You will also save a little on Expertise, which is also Int-based.



> -Assessment
> -Weapon Bind
> -Improved Defense
> -Improved Disarm
> -Defensive Attack




Ok. I will edit the sheet accordingly.



> Well either that or I need to decide how he became a multimillionaire and got the equipment.




It is probably a good idea to think about this, either way. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 27, 2011)

@ H4H

Added some complications and I will incorporate the info you provided into his background. Where did you find it anyway? I didn't see anything in the core book. Is it in one of the other 3e books?

Thanks.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Ah, that might be... I assumed that there is a minimum of -1 (because the Rook has one such power, but it is 3 PP to begin with), but maybe you need the 3 PP to hit the breaking point. Shouldn't be much of a problem, though, to change that accordingly.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Yep 3pp is the break point.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 27, 2011)

Graybeard said:


> @ H4H
> 
> Added some complications and I will incorporate the info you provided into his background. Where did you find it anyway? I didn't see anything in the core book. Is it in one of the other 3e books?
> 
> Thanks.




Silver Age for second edition.


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 27, 2011)

One of the few 2e books I don't own.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 27, 2011)

[MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] I'll probably go with the way you have if for now.  Intelligence is just so expensive for what it gives.  Two points for three skill points vs four to just buy the skills.  It just seems weird to have only an intelligence of one.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 28, 2011)

<BlackWing>

 Real Name Samuel Oryn
 Gender male
 Age 27
 Height 6'2”
 Weight 220lbs
 Hair black
 Eyes blue

 Power Level 10
 Power Points 150

 Experience 0
 Hero Points 1

 Abilities:
 Strength 4
 Stamina 4
 Agility 6
 Dexterity 2
 Fighting 4
 Intellect 1
 Awareness 6
 Presence 0

 Power Points: 54 PP

 Offense:
 Initiative +6
 Unarmed +13 (Close, Damage 7)
 Boomerang +14 (Ranged (150/300/600), Damage 6)
 Smart Bola +12 (Ranged (80/200/400), Dodge DC 18 (Homing 1) → Hindered+Vulnerable/Immobile+Defenseless/- (Reversible); Charges)
 Flash Grenade (Ranged (250) Burst Area, Will DC 20 → Impaired/Disabled/Unaware (Visual); Charges)
 Stun Grenade (Ranged (250) Burst Area, Fortitude DC 20 → Dazed/Stunned/-; Charges)
 Smoke Bomb (Close Cloud Area, Concealment Attack 4 (Visual); Charges)

 Charges: 5/5

 Defense:
 Dodge 12
 Parry 12
 Will 8
 Fortitude 8
 Toughness 8

 Power Points: 20 PP

 Skills:
 Acrobatics +7(1)
 Athletics +7(3)
 Close Combat: Unarmed +13(9)
 Expertise: Business +5(4)
 Insight +10(4)
 Intimidation +9(9) [+15 with Voice Amplifier]
 Investigation +15(14)
 Ranged Combat: Thrown +14(12)
 Stealth +12(6)
 Perception +15(9)
 Technology +5(4)
 Vehicles +3(1)

 Power Points: 38 PP

 Advantages:
 Assessment
 Benefit: Wealthy 4
 Contacts
 Defensive Attack
 Equipment 1
 Improved Defense
 Improved Disarm
 Power Attack
 Startle
 Takedown 1
 Weapon Bind
 Well-Informed

 Power Points: 15 PP

 Powers:
 “Fighting Gloves” [Invented / Technological]
 Damage 3 - (Power Cost: 3x1-1 = 2 PP)
 » Flaw: Removable [-1 PP]

 “Armored Costume” [Invented / Technological]
 Protection 4 - (Power Cost: 4x1-1 = 3 PP)
 » Flaw: Removable [-1 PP]

 “Gliding Wings” [Invented / Technological]
 Flying 4 - (Power Cost: 4x1-1 = 3 PP)
 » Flaw: Gliding [-1]
 » Flaw: Removable [-1 PP]

 “Face Mask” [Invented / Technological]
 Senses 4 - (Power Cost: 4x1-1 = 3 PP)
 » Effect: Infravision
 » Effect: Low-Light Vision
 » Effect: Radio
 » Effect: Tracking
 » Flaw: Removable [-1 PP]

 “Voice Amplifier” [Invented / Technological]
 Enhanced Intimidation 6 - (Power Cost: 6x½-1 = 2 PP)
 » Flaw: Removable [-1 PP]

 “Utility Belt” [Invented / Technological]
 Array (8 PP per Configuration) - (Structure Cost: 8+5-3 = 10 PP)
 » Extra: Alternate Effect 5 [+5 PP]
 » Flaw: Removable [-3 PP]
 ------------------------------------------------------------
 “Grapple Gun” [Invented / Technological]
 Movement 4 - (Power Cost: 4x2 = 8 PP)
 » Effect: Safe Fall
 » Effect: Swinging
 » Effect: Wall-Crawling 2
 ------------------------------------------------------------
 “Boomerang” [Invented / Technological]
 Damage 2 - (Power Cost: 2x2+4x1 = 8 PP)
 » Extra: Increased Range 6
 ------------------------------------------------------------
 “Smart Bola” [Invented / Technological]
 Affliction 8 - (Power Cost: 8x1+2-2 = 8 PP)
 » Defense: Dodge
 » Conditions: Hindered+Vulnerable/Immobile+Defenseless
 » Extra: Alternate Resistance (Dodge) [+0]
 » Extra: Extra Condition [+1]
 » Extra: Increased Range [+1]
 » Extra: Homing 1 [+1 PP]
 » Extra: Reversible [+1 PP]
 » Flaw: Limited Degree [-1]
 » Flaw: Unreliable (Charges) [-1]
 » Flaw: Diminished Range 1 [-1 PP]
 » Flaw: Inaccurate [-1 PP]
 ------------------------------------------------------------
 “Flash Grenade” [Invented / Technological]
 Affliction 10 - (Power Cost: 10x1-2 = 8 PP)
 » Defense: Will
 » Conditions: Impaired (Visual)/Disabled (Visual)/Unaware (Visual)
 » Extra: Area (Burst) [+1]
 » Extra: Increased Range [+1]
 » Flaw: Limited (One Sense: Visual) [-1]
 » Flaw: Unreliable (Charges) [-1]
 » Flaw: Diminished Range 2 [-2 PP]
 ------------------------------------------------------------
 “Stun Grenade” [Invented / Technological]
 Affliction 10 - (Power Cost: 10x1-2 = 8 PP)
 » Defense: Fortitude
 » Conditions: Dazed/Stunned
 » Extra: Area (Burst) [+1]
 » Extra: Increased Range [+1]
 » Flaw: Limited Degree [-1]
 » Flaw: Unreliable (Charges) [-1]
 » Flaw: Diminished Range 2 [-2 PP]
 ------------------------------------------------------------
 “Smoke Bomb” [Invented / Technological]
 Concealment 4 (Visual) - (Power Cost: 4x2 = 8 PP)
 » Extra: Area (Cloud) [+1]
 » Extra: Attack [+0]
 » Flaw: Unreliable (Charges) [-1]

 Note: The 5 Charges are probably shared over all alternate powers with that limitation.

 Power Points: 23 PP

 Complications:
 Justice

Secret Identity Samuel Oryn Main stockholder of Oryn Industries, and heir to the Oryn fortune.

Enemie(s) Unknown

 Description:
 Tall Dark and Average?
Seems how most see him,  the only son of deceased Samuel Oryn Sr.  CEO of Oryn Industries.
As BlackWing think Batman with a solid black color scheme.

 Background:
 Used to living in the lap of luxury, as scion of the Oryn dynasty, Sam jr. had a mispent youth  until the death of his father under mysterious circumstances, most likely by a competitor, Sam is the major stockholder in Oryn Industries and heir to the Oryn name and fortune.  While techincally he has the right to be CEO, the board doesn't see it that way.  They still see the Sam of his mispent youth, and Sam likes it that way.  It gives him time for his new project, discovering who killed his father, and making sure it doesn't happen to others.  To this end, he has developed the identity of BlackWing using his money for training and experimental equipment, developed by Oryn Industries, Head of Reasearch, James Bromely, longtime friend of the Oryn family.  As BlackWing he takes to the skies of Emerald City, to make sure others don't suffer as he did.  To protect family, mostly his younger sister Kate, and friends such as his college pals and James, he maintains the illusion of layabout, with sometime interest in the stockmarket.

 Power Point Summary: Abilities 54 PP + Defense 20 PP + Skills 38 PP + Advantages 15 PP + Powers 23 PP = 150 PP


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2011)

Greyhound Background:

James Marks never lived an ordinary life. Coming from a poor family in a bad part of the town, it was only a question of time before he was convicted for gang-related crimes.
But he was lucky. The man who beated him and the others as they tried to mug him sensed in his moves not only potential for gratness, but also that he was holding back, trying not to permanently hurt an innocent man.
As a martial arts instructor in a local dojo, he offered him training and shelter. James was soon good in many styles, but excelled in the Phillipinian stick-fighting art Escrima.

Growing up and becoming a teacher was great. Finding his true love was even better. But it was then when fate hit him hardest. His gang was now led by one of the others that were accompanying him on the botched robbery that changed his life. Back from prison after being judged as an adult, he was sure that James bailed him out.
They attacked James and his girlfriend Monica only a few streets away from the dojo. James fought valiently, holding his own versus fists, knifes and clubs. But he couldn't dodge bullets.
With Monica killed they left him dying in the alley. He was brought in the hospital and it seemed he had some epilleptic shock after being dignosed to never walk again.

The shock, trauma and grief triggered something in him, a latent mutation layn dormant so long.

First it channeled inward, throwing his healing capabilities in overdrive. Shocked and not sure what happened, he faked still needing a stick to walk properly. The healing ability was gone again.

He soon realized that he had now access to inhuman speed, that also improved his coordination, letting him execute martial arts move much to advanced for him before. Working as part time instructor and writing articles for various martial arts magazines, he started his vigilante career...

Taking his name from a local urban legend about a greyhound that hunts the wicked boys, able to outrun anyone, he become Greyhound.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 28, 2011)

Updating


Player/Character/Niche/Status

Insight/Momentum/Energy Controller/Sheet needs review
Thanee/Fusion/Shapeshifter/Sheet needs review
Walking Dad/Greyhound/Speedster/sheet needs review
Voda Vosa/Green Dragon/Martial Artist with Ki Powers/sheet needs review
Shayuri/Visage/Energy Controller/sheet in progress
Graybeard/Horus/Paragonesque Warrior/sheet needs review
rangerjohn/Blackwing/Crimefighter/sheet needs review
drothgery/Spellslinger/weaponsmaster/sheet needs review


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 28, 2011)

Insight said:


> I came up with another character concept, but I'm concerned that it might be competing with the existing martial artist.  As it stands, it seems that Momentum is the only completed "energy controller.  How much time do we have before things need to be "finalized"?




I would like to start wrapping stuff up sooner than later as people have a tendency to lose interest if things don't start rolling right away.

So if you want to go with something different getting it posted the next day or two would be great. It doesn't have to be 100% finished though.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 28, 2011)

Alrighty 1st review up. 



> *Fusion* - PL 10
> 
> Strength 0, Stamina 4, Agility 4, Dexterity 2, Fighting 2, Intellect 4, Awareness 4, Presence 2
> 
> ...



Points totals check out nicely.

Have a couple points and comments.

*Distracting* Every time you maintain your Variable power (i.e. every round) would count for Distracting. Not sure if you would enjoy playing that.

*Variable* Variable supposedly has a built in limiter so it adheres to a tight concept. Like a physical shapeshifter or power mimic. You have stuff ranging from physical alterations to skill enhancements (combat computers?) to quickness & create. It ends up looking to me like it was used as a point savings instead of sticking to a concept. Maybe if I understood the descriptors better?

*Regeneration* One of the powers I am really leery of letting into my games. Especially if it seems sort of "tacked on" to a concept.

*Concept* I like the concept of "thrillseeking rich girl" turned racecar driver who basically becomes a autobot. But with her skills and advantages she ends up more like Mister Terrific who becomes an Autobot. 
+15 technology makes her more than "a bit of a gearhead". Improved Crit of 2 ranks in Unarmed is more than you learn at your local YMCA. Not that I am against people wanting to be good at stuff but the background does not represent how she got all this training. Why she strived to hob-knob with people of influence and established contacts and connections. Why did she learn detective skills and/or forensic training?


----------



## drothgery (Oct 28, 2011)

h4h - I've revised the Spellslinger's mechanics a bit to better fit her background; when I built her initially, I started with a PL8 M&M2e character I'd created for another game (which didn't get going) and where the character had a somewhat different concept. 

So Agility and Dexterity reduced, Presense increased, skills reworked almost completely, added multi-attack, reduced ranks of defenseive roll, dropped ranged combat skill ranks in favor of adding accurate to her power (she's not an elite marksman -- she's quick, and a decent marksman, but she also has magic guns), protection increased so removeable applies.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 28, 2011)

Up next is Greyhound. 

Only have two points of discussion.

Points balance out nicely.

Tight concept. Super-speed martial artist. I grok it almost immediately.

*Regeneration* Again this is a troubling power for me. Thematically though I do find it appropriate. Mechanically that it is an alternate of your super-speed (meaning you cannot run around and heal) might make it okay. HOWEVER if the character gets in and I find out it still is breaking the game for me I may ask you to change it.

*Equipment Stacking w/ Powers* There is allowance for Str based damage to stack. I am going to assume he has metal batons (8 toughness) that means he will break his batons if he does over 8 damage. This is the limitation of equipment.

I do have a suggestion though. If you limited your extras on your Fast Attack damage to 3 then buy an easily removable device with Damage 2 and the same extras that stacks with your Fast Attack you will not only get the same effect, but you can add Split Attack and Protection 1 as a power, eliminating equipment for the same points. I whipped it up in herolab. Let me know what you think.



> *Greyhound II* - PL 10
> 
> Strength 2, Stamina 2, Agility 4, Dexterity 3, Fighting 10/6, Intellect 0, Awareness 1, Presence 0
> 
> ...


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 28, 2011)

drothgery said:


> h4h - I've revised the Spellslinger's mechanics a bit to better fit her background




Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 28, 2011)

Insight said:


> I have a few character ideas.  The first is MOMENTUM, who has the ability to control motion and velocity.  I'll post him below.  Essentially, his backstory is that he was (and maybe still is) a world-renowned physicist who, during experimentations, accidentally gave himself the ability to control motion.  Being a fairly altruistic type, Momentum has just now gotten his powers under control and is now looking to use them for the betterment of humanity.




Well you probably know I like Kinetic Control a lot. 

Skills & Advantages match Background well enough.

I do have a couple issues, if you are still interested in submitting Momentum.

I initially did not like your limit (only moving targets) but after some thinking on it it seems to be about the same level as limited direction and it seems like an appropriate flaw for what you are trying to do.

*Environment* (Impede Movement) is limited to 2 degrees for a -2 to speed. The power doesn't allow for degrees bought beyond that. So Environment of 6 degrees bought at 4 ranks is impossible. While you could use the 30pp to buy up the ranks to a ridiculous radius. I would prefer if you didn't and leave it around where it is.

*Senses* Radius Sight powers limited to only detect movement is just weird to me. 
I know it would be more expensive, but the power you seem to want is _Detect (Motion)_ made accurate with range and radius on it. Perception limited only to your detect is definitely do-able

Beyond those he looks good.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 28, 2011)

@H2H I had a picture for BlackWing, but it didn't come over, when I copied and pasted from Open Office.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 28, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> @H2H I had a picture for BlackWing, but it didn't come over, when I copied and pasted from Open Office.




You either have to host the picture somewhere and link it or attach the picture file to your post for people to see it. Cut n paste doesn't work for images.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 28, 2011)

May be for the best, the picture was actually of Batman, so was not totally black.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 28, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> May be for the best, the picture was actually of Batman, so was not totally black.




Well Bat-ears are almost totally unacceptable.  We have to maintain some illusion of originality for our knockoffs. 

How about this?


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 28, 2011)

Perfect!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> [MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] I'll probably go with the way you have if for now.  Intelligence is just so expensive for what it gives.  Two points for three skill points vs four to just buy the skills.  It just seems weird to have only an intelligence of one.




And there I thought, the change you made (with Jack-of-all-Trades) actually makes the higher Intelligence worth it even from a mechanical point of view (apart from obviously being how you imagine the guy), because it applies to ALL Int Skills then (a lot of those are trained only), like ALL Expertises. 

Int 1 is still above average, though, so he is still smart, just not exceptionally smart.

I think both works... my write-up has a few more options during combat (with the Defend/Disarm/Weapon-Bind combo), while yours is more Jack-of-all-Trades (quite literally). But I think both have their merits.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2011)

Here's the current sheet for BlackWing:

[SBLOCK=BlackWing]*BlackWing*

*Real Name* Samuel Oryn
*Gender* male
*Age* 27
*Height* 6' 2"
*Weight* 220 lbs
*Hair* black
*Eyes* blue

Power Level 10
Power Points 150

Experience 0
Hero Points 1

*Abilities:*
Strength 4
Stamina 4
Agility 6
Dexterity 2
Fighting 4
Intellect 5
Awareness 6
Presence 0

_Power Points: 62 PP_

*Offense:*
Initiative +6
Unarmed +13 (Close, Damage 7)
Boomerang +14 (Ranged (150/300/600), Damage 6)
Smart Bola +12 (Ranged (80/200/400), Dodge DC 18 (Homing 1) → Hindered+Vulnerable/Immobile+Defenseless/- (Reversible); Charges)
Flash Grenade (Ranged (250) Burst Area, Dodge DC 20 → Will DC 15/20 → Impaired/Disabled/Unaware (Visual); Charges)
Stun Grenade (Ranged (250) Burst Area, Dodge DC 20 → Fortitude DC 15/20 → Dazed/Stunned/-; Charges)
Smoke Bomb (Close Cloud Area, Concealment Attack 4 (Visual); Charges)

Charges: 5/5

*Defense:*
Dodge 12
Parry 12
Will 8
Fortitude 8
Toughness 8

_Power Points: 20 PP_

*Skills:*
Athletics +6(2)
Close Combat: Unarmed +13(9)
Insight +10(4)
Intimidation +9(9) [+15 with Voice Amplifier]
Investigation +15(10)
Perception +15(9)
Ranged Combat: Thrown +14(12)
Stealth +15(9)

_Power Points: 32 PP_

*Advantages:*
Benefit: Wealth 4
Contacts
Equipment 3
Jack-of-all-Trades
Power Attack
Startle
Takedown 1
Well-Informed

_Power Points: 13 PP_

*Powers:*
“Fighting Gloves” [Invented / Technological]
Damage 3 - _(Power Cost: 3x1-1 = 2 PP)_
» Flaw: Removable [-1 PP]

“Armored Costume” [Invented / Technological]
Protection 4 - _(Power Cost: 4x1-1 = 3 PP)_
» Flaw: Removable [-1 PP]

“Gliding Wings” [Invented / Technological]
Flight 4 - _(Power Cost: 4x1-1 = 3 PP)_
» Flaw: Gliding [-1]
» Flaw: Removable [-1 PP]

“Face Mask” [Invented / Technological]
Senses 4 - _(Power Cost: 4x1-1 = 3 PP)_
» Effect: Infravision
» Effect: Low-Light Vision
» Effect: Radio
» Effect: Tracking
» Flaw: Removable [-1 PP]

“Voice Amplifier” [Invented / Technological]
Enhanced Intimidation 6 - _(Power Cost: 6x½-1 = 2 PP)_
» Flaw: Removable [-1 PP]

“Utility Belt” [Invented / Technological]
Array _(8 PP per Configuration)_ - _(Structure Cost: 8+5-3 = 10 PP)_
» Extra: Alternate Effect 5 [+5 PP]
» Flaw: Removable [-3 PP]
------------------------------------------------------------
[SBLOCK=Configurations]“Grapple Gun” [Invented / Technological]
Movement 4 - _(Power Cost: 4x2 = 8 PP)_
» Effect: Safe Fall
» Effect: Swinging
» Effect: Wall-Crawling 2
------------------------------------------------------------
“Boomerang” [Invented / Technological]
Damage 2 - _(Power Cost: 2x2+4x1 = 8 PP)_
» Extra: Increased Range 6
------------------------------------------------------------
“Smart Bola” [Invented / Technological]
Affliction 8 - _(Power Cost: 8x1+2-2 = 8 PP)_
» Defense: Dodge
» Conditions: Hindered+Vulnerable/Immobile+Defenseless/-
» Extra: Alternate Resistance (Dodge) [+0]
» Extra: Extra Condition [+1]
» Extra: Increased Range [+1]
» Extra: Homing 1 [+1 PP]
» Extra: Reversible [+1 PP]
» Flaw: Limited Degree [-1]
» Flaw: Unreliable (Charges) [-1]
» Flaw: Diminished Range 1 [-1 PP]
» Flaw: Inaccurate [-1 PP]
------------------------------------------------------------
“Flash Grenade” [Invented / Technological]
Affliction 10 - _(Power Cost: 10x1-2 = 8 PP)_
» Defense: Will
» Conditions: Impaired/Disabled/Unaware (Visual)
» Extra: Area (Burst) [+1]
» Extra: Increased Range [+1]
» Flaw: Limited (One Sense: Visual) [-1]
» Flaw: Unreliable (Charges) [-1]
» Flaw: Diminished Range 2 [-2 PP]
------------------------------------------------------------
“Stun Grenade” [Invented / Technological]
Affliction 10 - _(Power Cost: 10x1-2 = 8 PP)_
» Defense: Fortitude
» Conditions: Dazed/Stunned/-
» Extra: Area (Burst) [+1]
» Extra: Increased Range [+1]
» Flaw: Limited Degree [-1]
» Flaw: Unreliable (Charges) [-1]
» Flaw: Diminished Range 2 [-2 PP]
------------------------------------------------------------
“Smoke Bomb” [Invented / Technological]
Concealment 4 (Visual) - _(Power Cost: 4x2 = 8 PP)_
» Extra: Area (Cloud) [+1]
» Extra: Attack [+0]
» Flaw: Unreliable (Charges) [-1][/SBLOCK]

_Note:_ The 5 Charges are probably shared over all alternate powers with that limitation.

_Power Points: 23 PP_

*Equipment:*
Headquarter 15 (The Black Cave - *Size:* Large, *Toughness:* 10, *Features:* Communications, Computer, Concealed, Gym, Infirmary, Laboratory, Library, Living Space, Power System, Security System, Workshop)

*Complications:*
Justice
Secret Identity (Samuel Oryn Main stockholder of Oryn Industries, and heir to the Oryn fortune)
Enemy

*Description:*
Tall Dark and Average?
Seems how most see him, the only son of deceased Samuel Oryn Sr. CEO of Oryn Industries.
As BlackWing think Batman with a solid black color scheme.







*Background:*
Used to living in the lap of luxury, as scion of the Oryn dynasty, Sam jr. had a mispent youth until the death of his father under mysterious circumstances, most likely by a competitor, Sam is the major stockholder in Oryn Industries and heir to the Oryn name and fortune. While techincally he has the right to be CEO, the board doesn't see it that way. They still see the Sam of his mispent youth, and Sam likes it that way. It gives him time for his new project, discovering who killed his father, and making sure it doesn't happen to others. To this end, he has developed the identity of BlackWing using his money for training and experimental equipment, developed by Oryn Industries, Head of Reasearch, James Bromely, longtime friend of the Oryn family. As BlackWing he takes to the skies of Emerald City, to make sure others don't suffer as he did. To protect family, mostly his younger sister Kate, and friends such as his college pals and James, he maintains the illusion of layabout, with sometime interest in the stockmarket.

_Power Point Summary: Abilities 62 PP + Defense 20 PP + Skills 32 PP + Advantages 13 PP + Powers 23 PP = 150 PP_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 28, 2011)

You know I do like the Joat better.  It fits more with his bouncing around until his father's death.  Skilled at a lot of things but master of none.  I still see him relatively new to the martial arts as well.  Just intense study after his father's death.  His main concern has been the detective expect, to help find out about his father's death.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> *Distracting* Every time you maintain your Variable power (i.e. every round) would count for Distracting. Not sure if you would enjoy playing that.




Oi! You are right... I thought "using" would refer to "activating" (i.e. whenever she changes the Variable power), but that is certainly a bit much of a disadvantage. 

I will look into it...



> *Variable* Variable supposedly has a built in limiter so it adheres to a tight concept. Like a physical shapeshifter or power mimic. You have stuff ranging from physical alterations to skill enhancements (combat computers?) to quickness & create. It ends up looking to me like it was used as a point savings instead of sticking to a concept. Maybe if I understood the descriptors better?




Well, the idea is, that she has access to the material the car was composed of. She has absorbed the car with some real high-tech stuff in it (fusion reactor, thrusters, advanced board computer, etc). And she can make use of them in creative ways.

The thrusters (apart from offering that extra point of Speed over what realistic sports cars can manage) are what is behind her very limited Flight capabilities. Because she can vary her own mass between human and car, the effect of the thrusters also varies between some extra Speed or limited Leaping (for the Exoskeleton form) and slow Flight (Power Armor form; think Iron Man, just not quite as impressive) or improved Gliding (Glider Wings form; with half Flight/half Gliding, more effective than in Power Armor form, due to folding wings on her back). They also form the basis of her Blast power (Power Armor form; again, think Iron Man).

"Combat computer" was my idea with the Accurate Extra for the Blast. She can probably put that computing power to other uses as well (i.e. Quickness; mentioned again somewhere below).

The skill enhancers (it's just for Close Combat IIRC) were mostly to balance things out, of course.

The Enhanced Defenses are mostly out of necessity (to keep them PL appropriate), because Growth changes these things around quite a bit, so I have to have a bit of leeway in her "natural" setup (i.e. w/o any use of Variable) to allow for the changes possible with her power.



> *Regeneration* One of the powers I am really leery of letting into my games. Especially if it seems sort of "tacked on" to a concept.




My thought here was, that basically having a fusion reactor as part of your organism gives you tremendous amounts of energy, which can be used in various ways. One of those would be her ability to recreate herself (which I also find fitting considering, that her main power is pretty much exactly about recreating herself).

( That is also the idea behind the Quickness in the Engineering form, basically supercharging herself with a lot of energy, and multi-tasking (controlling her multiple arms in that form at once), probably with the help of some raw computing power. )

But if you have a problem with Regeneration per se from a game balance view, I can drop it. Not much of a problem there. It's not a core ability for her, just something neat, which I found fitting.



> *Concept* I like the concept of "thrillseeking rich girl" turned racecar driver who basically becomes a autobot. But with her skills and advantages she ends up more like Mister Terrific who becomes an Autobot.
> +15 technology makes her more than "a bit of a gearhead".




The way she is written up right now, she is more than "a bit of a gearhead", of course. She will have been involved heavily in the design of the super car.

Then, I thought, that being merged with advanced technology should give you some better understanding of the technology, hence the higher than normal skill level.

That whole techy angle is something I can remove from the concept, though, if you think it stretches it too far.



> Improved Crit of 2 ranks in Unarmed is more than you learn at your local YMCA. Not that I am against people wanting to be good at stuff but the background does not represent how she got all this training.




I can lower it to 1, if that seems more appropriate?

That plus the Regeneration PP would allow me to remove the Distraction Flaw completely. 



> Why she strived to hob-knob with people of influence and established contacts and connections.




That is part of her race driving career, and her family background. She will have met a lot of important people through that. And she will have been exposed to social situations quite a bit, too. Jetset life and all that (didn't go into detail here with the background, but I guess it can be implied given the rest of her background). Hence the good social skills.

Similar to a female version of "Tony Stark", pretty much, in that regard.

As a side note: The choice of her last name "Stark" is actually a coincidence, and not related to Iron Man in any way (I didn't even know much about Iron Man before the first movie, which is from 2008; the first character write-up is from 2007 ). Also, when I speak of Iron Man above, I always speak of the movies.

It might also be worth noting, that she does not have a secret identity.



> Why did she learn detective skills and/or forensic training?




This is something I thought she would have learned mostly during her hero career, but I think I was seeing the Investigation skill a little different when I wrote this (it is a bit of a catch-all skill, really, combining the "D&D Skills" of Search and Gather Information with criminal forensics, surveillance, etc)... right now it looks a little tacked on to me, too. I will put those skill points to good use elsewhere. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2011)

GREYHOUND III below

(the costume (bought as equipment) of the Costumed Adventurer Archetype also provides more Protection than the leather in the equipment section)

---

[sblock=Greyhound]





STRENGTH 2
AGILITY 4
FIGHTING (6) 10
AWARENESS 1
STAMINA 2
DEXTERITY 3
INTELLECT 0
PRESENCE 0


POWERS
Fast Attack: Damage 1, Strength-based, Multiattack and Penetrating on 5 Damage • 11 points
• Damage 1, Strength-based, Burst Area and Selective on 5 Damage • 1 point

Fast Martial Arts: Enhanced Dodge 11, Enhanced Parry 5, Enhanced Fighting 4 • 24 points

Super-Speed: Enhanced Initiative 3, Quickness 10, Speed 15 (64,000 MPH)• 28 points
• Super Recovery: Regeneration 10 (persistent) • 1 point
 
Run On Water: Movement 1 (Water Walking), Limited to While Moving • 1 point

Run Through Walls: Movement 1 (Permeate 1), Limited to While Moving • 1 points

Run Up Walls: Movement 2 (Wall-crawling 2), Limited to While Moving • 2 points
 
Device (easily removable) 2
clubs (Strength based damage 2) 2

ADVANTAGES
Agile Feint, Equipment 1, Improved  Initiative 3, Instant Up, Luck 1, Move-by Action, Power Attack, Uncanny  Dodge

EQUIPMENT (5 total)
Utility (Commlink GPS) 2
 Armored Costume (Protection 3) 3

SKILLS
Acrobatics 4 (+8), Athletics 7 (+9), Close Combat: Batons  5 (+15) Intimidate 8 (+8), Expertise: (Martial Arts) 6 (+6), Perception  8 (+9)

OFFENSE
INITIATIVE +16
Throw +3 Ranged, Damage 2
Fast Attack +15 Close, Damage 5, Multiattack 5, Penetrating 5
DEFENSE
DODGE 15 FORTITUDE 10
PARRY 15 TOUGHNESS 5/2*
WILL 10 *Without Costume

COMPLICATIONS
Identity: James 'Jim' Marks
Motivation: Justice
Reputation: Using to much violence against 'normal' criminals

Power Point Summary: Abilities 36 PP + Defense 17 PP + Skills 19 PP + Advantages 7 PP + Powers 71 PP = 150 PP 

[sblock=Background]
James Marks never lived an ordinary life. Coming from a poor family in a  bad part of the town, it was only a question of time before he was  convicted for gang-related crimes.
But he was lucky. The man who beated him and the others as they tried to  mug him sensed in his moves not only potential for gratness, but also  that he was holding back, trying not to permanently hurt an innocent  man.
As a martial arts instructor in a local dojo, he offered him training  and shelter. James was soon good in many styles, but excelled in the  Phillipinian stick-fighting art Escrima.

Growing up and becoming a teacher was great. Finding his true love was  even better. But it was then when fate hit him hardest. His gang was now  led by one of the others that were accompanying him on the botched  robbery that changed his life. Back from prison after being judged as an  adult, he was sure that James bailed him out.
They attacked James and his girlfriend Monica only a few streets away  from the dojo. James fought valiently, holding his own versus fists,  knifes and clubs. But he couldn't dodge bullets.
With Monica killed they left him dying in the alley. He was brought in  the hospital and it seemed he had some epilleptic shock after being  dignosed to never walk again.

The shock, trauma and grief triggered something in him, a latent mutation layn dormant so long.

First it channeled inward, throwing his healing capabilities in  overdrive. Shocked and not sure what happened, he faked still needing a  stick to walk properly. The healing ability was gone again.

He soon realized that he had now access to inhuman speed, that also  improved his coordination, letting him execute martial arts move much to  advanced for him before. Working as part time instructor and writing  articles for various martial arts magazines, he started his vigilante  career...

Taking his name from a local urban legend about a greyhound that hunts  the wicked boys, able to outrun anyone, he become Greyhound.
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2011)

Alternative:

If the protection 3 costume is to much, I will reduce it to 2, like the archetype and make following changes:

STAMINA 3

EQUIPMENT (5 total)
Utility (Commlink, GPS, Rebreather) 3
 Armored Costume (Protection 2) 2

SKILLS
Acrobatics 4 (+8), Athletics 8 (+8), Close  Combat: Batons  5 (+15) Intimidate 8 (+8), Expertise: (Martial Arts) 5  (+5), Perception  8 (+9)

DEFENSE
DODGE 15 FORTITUDE 10
PARRY 15 TOUGHNESS 5/3*
WILL 10 *Without Costume

 Power Point Summary: Abilities 38 PP + Defense 16 PP + Skills 18 PP + Advantages 7 PP + Powers 71 PP = 150 PP


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2011)

Here is an updated sheet with many of the changes, as mentioned above.

Removed Investigation and everything Technology-related.
Changed the Enhanced Close Combat to Accurate (same thing, different flavor).
I also swapped Contacts (because it requires the Investigation skill) out for Well-Informed, and updated the Background.

And I removed the Flaws from Variable and added the Action Extra to make it a Move Action.

Some freed-up points went into Equipment 4 for a nice Headquarter.

Here we go...

[SBLOCK=Fusion]*Fusion*

*Real Name* Fiona Stark
*Gender* female
*Age* 24
*Height* 5' 8"
*Weight* 130 lbs
*Hair* black
*Eyes* green

Power Level 10
Power Points 150

Experience 0
Hero Points 1

*Abilities:*
Strength 0
Stamina 4
Agility 4
Dexterity 2
Fighting 2
Intellect 0
Awareness 6
Presence 2

_Power Points: 40 PP_

*Offense:*
Initiative +4
Unarmed +8 (Close, Damage 0, Critical 19-20)
_Default_ Unarmed +14 (Close, Damage 6, Critical 19-20)
_Exoskeleton_ Unarmed +8 (Close, Damage 12, Critical 19-20)
_Power Armor_ Blast +12 (Ranged, Damage 8, Critical 20)

*Defense:*
Dodge 6 (Default 10 | Glider Wings 10 | Exoskeleton 4)
Parry 6 (Default 10 | Glider Wings 10 | Exoskeleton 4)
Will 12
Fortitude 4 (Default 8 | Glider Wings 8 | Power Armor 8 | Car 8 | Exoskeleton 8)
Toughness 10 (Power Armor 14 | Car 14 | Exoskeleton 16)

_Power Points: 12 PP_

*Skills:*
Acrobatics +5(1)
Close Combat: Unarmed +8(6)
Deception +10(8)
Expertise: Current Events +1(1)
Expertise: Popular Culture +5(5)
Insight +10(4)
Perception +10(4)
Persuasion +10(8)
Vehicles +15(13)

_Power Points: 25 PP_

*Advantages:*
All-Out Attack
Attractive 2
Benefit: Wealth 4
Connected
Equipment 4
Improved Critical: Unarmed 1
Improved Trip
Power Attack
Skill Mastery: Vehicles
Well-Informed

_Power Points: 17 PP_

*Powers:*
“Fusion Transform” [Accidental / Technological / Matter|Radiation]
Variable 6 - _(Power Cost: 6x8 = 48 PP)_
» Extra: Action (Move Action) [+1]

[SBLOCK=Transform Templates]
[SBLOCK=Default]Enhanced Strength 4 - _(Power Cost: 4x2 = 8 PP)_

Enhanced Fighting 4 - _(Power Cost: 4x2 = 8 PP)_

Enhanced Dodge 4 - _(Power Cost: 4x1 = 4 PP)_

Enhanced Fortitude 4 - _(Power Cost: 4x1 = 4 PP)_

Speed 3 - _(Power Cost: 3x1 = 3 PP)_

Damage 2 - _(Power Cost: 2x1+1 = 3 PP)_
» Extra: Accurate 1 [+1 PP][/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Glider Wings]Enhanced Dodge 4 - _(Power Cost: 4x1 = 4 PP)_

Enhanced Parry 4 - _(Power Cost: 4x1 = 4 PP)_

Enhanced Fortitude 4 - _(Power Cost: 4x1 = 4 PP)_

Flight 6 - _(Power Cost: 3x2+3x1 = 9 PP)_
» Flaw: Gliding 3 [-1]

Feature 1 - _(Power Cost: 1x1 = 1 PP)_
» Effect: Searchlights

_8 PP left_[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Power Armor]Protection 4 - _(Power Cost: 4x1 = 4 PP)_

Enhanced Fortitude 4 - _(Power Cost: 4x1 = 4 PP)_

Flight 1 - _(Power Cost: 2x1 = 2 PP)_

Blast 8 - _(Power Cost: 8x2+4 = 20 PP)_
» Extra: Accurate 5 [+5 PP]
» Flaw: Diminished Range [-1 PP][/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Exoskeleton]Growth 4 - _(Power Cost: 4x2+5 = 13 PP)_
» Feature: Morph 1 [+5 PP]

Protection 2 - _(Power Cost: 2x1 = 2 PP)_

Speed 4 - _(Power Cost: 4x1 = 4 PP)_

Leaping 3 - _(Power Cost: 3x1 = 3 PP)_

Damage 8 - _(Power Cost: 8x1 = 8 PP)_

[SBLOCK=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Sports Car]Growth 4 - _(Power Cost: 4x2+5 = 13 PP)_
» Feature: Morph 1 [+5 PP]

Feature 4 - _(Power Cost: 4x1 = 4 PP)_
» Effect: Headlights
» Effect: Internal Compartment
» Effect: Passenger Seat
» Effect: Navigation System

Senses 1 - _(Power Cost: 1x1 = 1 PP)_
» Effect: Radio

Enhanced Dodge 2 - _(Power Cost: 2x1 = 2 PP)_

Enhanced Parry 2 - _(Power Cost: 2x1 = 2 PP)_

Speed 8 - _(Power Cost: 8x1 = 8 PP)_

[SBLOCK=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]

“Fusion Resilience” [Accidental / Technological / Matter|Radiation]
Protection 6 - _(Power Cost: 6x1 = 6 PP)_
Immunity 1 (environmental Radiation) - _(Power Cost: 1x1 = 1 PP)_

“Fusion Outfit” [Accidental / Technological / Matter|Radiation]
Feature 2 - _(Power Cost: 2x1-1 = 1 PP)_
» Effect: Quick Change 2
» Flaw: Quirk (limited in color and material) [-1 PP]

_Power Points: 56 PP_

*Equipment:*
Headquarter 20 (Abandoned Factory Complex - *Size:* Huge, *Toughness:* 8, *Features:* Combat Simulator, Communications, Computer, Defense System, Fire Prevention System, Garage, Gym, Living Space, Personnel, Power System, Secret 3, Security System 3)

*Complications:*
Doing Good
Thrills
Fame

*Description:*
Fiona Stark is an attractive woman in her mid twenties. She is 5' 8" tall and weighs 130 lbs with a well-toned figure. Fiona has shoulder-long, raven-black hair and green eyes. She typically wears a red race driver suit with white stripes along the sides or various other outfits created out of the absorbed matter she has under control.

*Background:*
Fiona Stark, former race driver, daughter of industrial magnate Edward Stark, who also happens to be the owner of Stark Automobiles and the Stark Racing Team. Fiona is not only rich and beautiful, she also happens to be one of the best drivers in the world. She had the luxury of living a jetset life, with few responsibilities of her own. Quite naturally, she had been attracted to fast cars since she was old enough to drive, and being rather talented, she soon became a race driver in the Stark Racing Team with great success. Until one day, when she had that accident. Fiona was test driving a new super sports car with a brand new fusion-powered engine (the first of its kind), when she lost control of the insanely fast and powerful racing car. It was one of the most disastrous accidents in the history of the motorsport, and one of the strangest as well. The car burst into iridescent flames and was entirely consumed by the blazing fire. There was no trace left of it, when the helpers arrived. Nothing at all. Just the burn marks on the asphalt... and her. Fiona must have been catapulted outside, at least that's the only explanation, noone saw exactly what happened, because apart from a few bruises and scratches she was mostly unharmed, even though unconscious. What truely happend cannot really be explained, anyways. In truth, Fiona was inside the car still, when it went afire, and throughout the whole process; a process, which changed her in a fundamental way. She became one with her car, merged with it, assimilated it; it's hard to explain what exactly happened that day.

This was one year ago. Fiona had recovered in a hospital. The low amount of radiation detected around her was explained with the explosion of the small fusion reactor and considered harmless. A month after the accident, Fiona left the hospital and went back home. She ended her career as a race driver the day after. Fiona had found something else to pursue and explore... herself. Her new self. This experience gave Fiona a whole new level of understanding of Technology. Being merged with a car and having absolute control over the absorbed matter, being able to summon it and form it to your will, as well as having a sheer infinite amount of energy at your fingertips certainly takes some time getting used to. Being able to change yourself into the car, or rather, create the car around you, but being unable to leave it, because it is, somehow, a part of you, is also somewhat unusual to say the least. And once you realize, that it's not just the car, but just about anything you could create with the material, you need a strong will to not go insane. Luckily, Fiona never had a problem with that...

_Power Point Summary: Abilities 40 PP + Defense 12 PP + Skills 25 PP + Advantages 17 PP + Powers 56 PP = 150 PP_[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Oct 28, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> *Environment* (Impede Movement) is limited to 2 degrees for a -2 to speed. The power doesn't allow for degrees bought beyond that. So Environment of 6 degrees bought at 4 ranks is impossible. While you could use the 30pp to buy up the ranks to a ridiculous radius. I would prefer if you didn't and leave it around where it is.




2 ranks seems like an arbitrary limit to me; that's why I tried to push the envelope and actually be able to affect speedsters.  I guess by RAW, it cannot go above 2 ranks.  So be it.  Fortunately, Momentum has other ways to stop speedsters.



> *Senses* Radius Sight powers limited to only detect movement is just weird to me.
> I know it would be more expensive, but the power you seem to want is _Detect (Motion)_ made accurate with range and radius on it. Perception limited only to your detect is definitely do-able




I'll have to take a look at it and see how much more it would cost.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> ...
> 
> *Equipment Stacking w/ Powers* There is allowance for Str based damage to stack. I am going to assume he has metal batons (8 toughness) that means he will break his batons if he does over 8 damage. This is the limitation of equipment.
> ...



Is this a houserule?

 just looked at the section I think you mention:



> If a wielder exerts Strength greater than the weapon’s Toughness (4 for wooden weapons, 7 or 8 for metal weapons), the weapon breaks when it is used.



It is Strength, not Damage.
A STR 10 super cannot take a wooden board to deal 11 damage, using all his strength. He uses to much strength to keep it intact.

My characters Str is 2. Even with 2 from equipment and 1 from Power he does only 5 damage.

Power Attack and such don't add to the Strength. They also stand for good aiming and well placed blows. That is why you can use these Advantages with pistols.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2011)

GREYHOUND IV below

(assuming you agree with my rules interpretation above)

---

[sblock=Greyhound]





STRENGTH 2
AGILITY 4
FIGHTING (6) 10
AWARENESS 1
STAMINA 3
DEXTERITY 3
INTELLECT 0
PRESENCE 0


POWERS
Fast Attack: Damage 1, Strength-based, Multiattack and Penetrating on 5 Damage • 11 points
• Damage 1, Strength-based, Burst Area and Selective on 5 Damage • 1 point

Fast Martial Arts: Enhanced Dodge 11, Enhanced Parry 5, Enhanced Fighting 4 • 24 points

Super-Speed: Enhanced Initiative 3, Quickness 10, Speed 15 (64,000 MPH)• 28 points
• Super Recovery: Regeneration 10 (persistent) • 1 point
 
Run On Water: Movement 1 (Water Walking), Limited to While Moving • 1 point

Run Through Walls: Movement 1 (Permeate 1), Limited to While Moving • 1 points

Run Up Walls: Movement 2 (Wall-crawling 2), Limited to While Moving • 2 points
 

ADVANTAGES
Agile Feint, Equipment 2, Improved Crit: Clubs 1, Improved  Initiative 3, Instant Up, Luck 1, Move-by Action, Power Attack, Uncanny  Dodge

EQUIPMENT (10 total)
Utility (Commlink, GPS, Smartphone) 4
Clubs (str damage 2)x2 4
 Armored Costume (Protection 2) 2

SKILLS
Acrobatics 4 (+8), Athletics 6 (+8), Close Combat: Batons  5 (+15) Intimidate 8 (+8), Expertise: (Martial Arts) 5 (+5), Perception  8 (+9)

OFFENSE
INITIATIVE +16
Throw +3 Ranged, Damage 2
Fast Attack +15 Close, Damage 5, Multiattack 5, Penetrating 5
DEFENSE
DODGE 15 FORTITUDE 10
PARRY 15 TOUGHNESS 5/3*
WILL 10 *Without Costume

COMPLICATIONS
Identity: James 'Jim' Marks
Motivation: Justice
Reputation: Using to much violence against 'normal' criminals

Power Point Summary: Abilities 38 PP + Defense 16 PP + Skills 18 PP + Advantages 9 PP + Powers 69 PP = 150 PP 

[sblock=Background]
James Marks never lived an ordinary life. Coming from a poor family in a  bad part of the town, it was only a question of time before he was  convicted for gang-related crimes.
But he was lucky. The man who beated him and the others as they tried to  mug him sensed in his moves not only potential for gratness, but also  that he was holding back, trying not to permanently hurt an innocent  man.
As a martial arts instructor in a local dojo, he offered him training  and shelter. James was soon good in many styles, but excelled in the  Phillipinian stick-fighting art Escrima.

Growing up and becoming a teacher was great. Finding his true love was  even better. But it was then when fate hit him hardest. His gang was now  led by one of the others that were accompanying him on the botched  robbery that changed his life. Back from prison after being judged as an  adult, he was sure that James bailed him out.
They attacked James and his girlfriend Monica only a few streets away  from the dojo. James fought valiently, holding his own versus fists,  knifes and clubs. But he couldn't dodge bullets.
With Monica killed they left him dying in the alley. He was brought in  the hospital and it seemed he had some epilleptic shock after being  dignosed to never walk again.

The shock, trauma and grief triggered something in him, a latent mutation layn dormant so long.

First it channeled inward, throwing his healing capabilities in  overdrive. Shocked and not sure what happened, he faked still needing a  stick to walk properly. The healing ability was gone again.

He soon realized that he had now access to inhuman speed, that also  improved his coordination, letting him execute martial arts move much to  advanced for him before. Working as part time instructor and writing  articles for various martial arts magazines, he started his vigilante  career...

Taking his name from a local urban legend about a greyhound that hunts  the wicked boys, able to outrun anyone, he become Greyhound.
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2011)

Don't forget me! I submitted first =D
Link for convenience.

Added background also.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 28, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> Don't forget me! I submitted first =D
> Link for convenience.
> 
> Added background also.



FYI - when you link to a specific post, you probably want to get the link from the post number ( http://www.enworld.org/forum/5715230-post49.html ), not the incorrectly-named 'permalink', which doesn't go the right place if the person clicking on the link has different page size settings.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2011)

That's good to know, thanks man. Edited my post above.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 28, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Alternative:
> 
> If the protection 3 costume is to much, I will reduce it to 2, like the archetype and make following changes:
> 
> ...




No I don't have a problem with equipment for Protection 3. Equipment has some built in limitations that balance its cheapness somewhat. Plus as you say there is precedent in official builds.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 28, 2011)

Haven't forgotten anyone. Just ran out of time last night. Will be continuing build reviews tonight.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 28, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Is this a houserule?




It is my interpretation of the rule. I _maybe_ have a 2 strength (I am a big guy) and can break a baseball bat by hitting it as hard as I can against pavement. Proving that Power Attack *also* can represent *hitting harder.*

It is equipment. It is breakable. Do 10 damage with it with superspeed or what have you, it is going to break/melt etc. 

You got the same effect and MORE for the same points by going a different route but it is your prerogative not to take my suggestion.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 28, 2011)

Or here is an example that is pure speed and equipment: if a car hits something, its going to be damaged or destroyed.  But, so is the car.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2011)

And if a martial artist makes a break test with his bare hands (to smash stone) or sword (to cut through a helm), the lighter, more breakable object survives the hit. And my reading is RAW.
But I will adjust to the GM.

But I dislike you're suggestion to make my abilities part of the weapon. The point is that he uses a normal weapon...


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 28, 2011)

All were saying is *equipment*, not devices or inherent powers, has an inherent flaw, to be destroyed if more, I guess, force is applied than their toughness.  The GM can also just say at whim it doesn't work, for whatever reason.  These are the flaws, that make it so cheap.  Ie 5 to 1 price breakdown.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2011)

From the pure text, I would say Walking Dad's interpretation is the right one (the limit is how much Strength you can add to the Damage Effect of the equipment).

But if H4H wants to play it differently, then just make it a Device, as he suggested himself. That shouldn't really be a problem with a Damage 2 stick. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> ...  The GM can also just say at whim it doesn't work, for whatever reason.  These are the flaws, that make it so cheap.  Ie 5 to 1 price breakdown.



And I said:



Walking Dad said:


> ...
> But I will adjust to the GM.
> ...



I'm always listening to my GMs' wishes. I just wanted to explain my reasoning.

Final (hopefully) Greyhound:

GREYHOUND V

[sblock=Greyhound]






STRENGTH 2
AGILITY 4
FIGHTING (6) 10
AWARENESS 1
STAMINA 3
DEXTERITY 3
INTELLECT 0
PRESENCE 0


POWERS
Fast Attack: Damage 1, Strength-based, Multiattack and Penetrating on 5 Damage • 11 points
• Damage 1, Strength-based, Burst Area and Selective on 5 Damage • 1 point

Fast Martial Arts: Enhanced Dodge 11, Enhanced Parry 5, Enhanced Fighting 4 • 24 points

Super-Speed:
Quick Reaction: Enhanced Initiative 3 • 3 points
Super Movement: Quickness 10, Speed 15 (64,000 MPH)• 25 points
• Super Recovery: Regeneration 10 (persistent) • 1 point
 
Run On Water: Movement 1 (Water Walking), Limited to While Moving • 1 point

Run Through Walls: Movement 1 (Permeate 1), Limited to While Moving • 1 points

Run Up Walls: Movement 2 (Wall-crawling 2), Limited to While Moving • 2 points
 
Clubs: Strength based damage 2 • 2 points

ADVANTAGES
Agile Feint, Equipment 1, Improved  Initiative 3, Instant Up, Luck 1, Move-by Action, Power Attack, Uncanny  Dodge

EQUIPMENT (5 total)
Utility (Cellphone, Commlink, GPS) 3
 Armored Costume (Protection 2) 2

SKILLS
Acrobatics 4 (+8), Athletics 6 (+8), Close Combat: Batons   5 (+15) Intimidate 8 (+8), Expertise: (Martial Arts) 5 (+5),  Perception  8 (+9)

OFFENSE
INITIATIVE +16
Throw +3 Ranged, Damage 2
Fast Attack +15 Close, Damage 5, Multiattack 5, Penetrating 5
DEFENSE
DODGE 15 FORTITUDE 10
PARRY 15 TOUGHNESS 5/3*
WILL 10 *Without Costume

COMPLICATIONS
Identity: James 'Jim' Marks
Motivation: Justice
Power Loss: It is nearly impossible to disarm James, but it does happen.
Reputation: Using to much violence against 'normal' criminals

Power Point Summary: Abilities 38 PP + Defense 16 PP + Skills 18 PP + Advantages 7 PP + Powers 71 PP = 150 PP 

[sblock=Background]
James Marks never lived an ordinary life. Coming from a poor family in a   bad part of the town, it was only a question of time before he was   convicted for gang-related crimes.
But he was lucky. The man who beated him and the others as they tried to   mug him sensed in his moves not only potential for gratness, but also   that he was holding back, trying not to permanently hurt an innocent   man.
As a martial arts instructor in a local dojo, he offered him training   and shelter. James was soon good in many styles, but excelled in the   Phillipinian stick-fighting art Escrima.

Growing up and becoming a teacher was great. Finding his true love was   even better. But it was then when fate hit him hardest. His gang was now   led by one of the others that were accompanying him on the botched   robbery that changed his life. Back from prison after being judged as an   adult, he was sure that James bailed him out.
They attacked James and his girlfriend Monica only a few streets away   from the dojo. James fought valiently, holding his own versus fists,   knifes and clubs. But he couldn't dodge bullets.
With Monica killed they left him dying in the alley. He was brought in   the hospital and it seemed he had some epilleptic shock after being   dignosed to never walk again.

The shock, trauma and grief triggered something in him, a latent mutation layn dormant so long.

First it channeled inward, throwing his healing capabilities in   overdrive. Shocked and not sure what happened, he faked still needing a   stick to walk properly. The healing ability was gone again.

He soon realized that he had now access to inhuman speed, that also   improved his coordination, letting him execute martial arts move much to   advanced for him before. Working as part time instructor and writing   articles for various martial arts magazines, he started his vigilante   career...

Taking his name from a local urban legend about a greyhound that hunts   the wicked boys, able to outrun anyone, he become Greyhound.
[/sblock][/sblock]
Improved Initiative is not part of the Regeneration Array to avoid recalculation of initiative if I use it in combat.

I built the clubs without the inherent Device limitations. They are still objects, bur loosing them counts as a complication and not as inherit limit of the way I bought them.
So the enemies can still disarm him, but he would get a HP because of the power loss (less damage on all his attacks. If he is disarmed after capture it would be similar (HP wise) to have a super in a cage that negates his powers.
I would be much easier to just increase the damage of his attack powers, but I like the clubs on the picture.

Hope this is fine and still 'simulating' enough.

I want him to be still able to do his moves, despite a worse accuracy and damage, without the clubs.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2011)

On a different topic... [MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION]: I thought, maybe you could reduce some of BlackWing's skills a little (i.e. a total of 4 Ranks from Acrobatics/Athletics or so) to get Equipment up to 3 Ranks - enough to afford a nice headquarter for his crime fighting operations.


And... is it just me, or are the example vehicles kinda weird? Especially Bike/Car compared to Limo/Truck. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Oct 28, 2011)

On a side note, Momentum never has to buy gas for his car (when he needs to ride in a car).  All he needs is a little push to get the vehicle moving and he can control the rest.  Pretty cool, huh?  He could control most vehicles' motion this way, probably land and sea vehicles anyway.  Anything too big (aircraft carrier) or moves too fast (jet airplane) would be beyond his abilities.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 28, 2011)

I actually had a character do this once.  Drove hundreds of miles on an empty tank.  I think he had about the same power if I remember correctly.  Though mine was limited to objects, nothing organic.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 28, 2011)

Grr, going have to write every post in notepad now.   I'm losing at least a post a day.

Anyway, [MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION], sounds good, take two skill point from each of them.  Reverting acrobatics to joat and athletics to six.

I think you can just copy The Rook's since they were so kind to do the math and everything.

Yeah that is weird, who would a thought a motorcycle has more defense than a car.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> Grr, going have to write every post in notepad now.   I'm losing at least a post a day.




Not sure what the problem is, but if you are having trouble with posts not coming through, you could simply hit CTRL+A & CTRL+C before posting to copy the content to the clipboard, then, if the posting doesn't work, just paste it from there. Might be a bit simpler than using Notepad. 



> Anyway, [MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION], sounds good, take two skill point from each of them.  Reverting acrobatics to joat and athletics to six.
> 
> I think you can just copy The Rook's since they were so kind to do the math and everything.




Ok. 



> Yeah that is weird, who would a thought a motorcycle has more defense than a car.




Well, I guess that is because it is smaller (harder to hit).

But it is more expensive than a Limo. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 28, 2011)

Especially a rented limo.  No wonder Sam doesn't have that much driving experience.   Must be real hard to save fuel in this world.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 28, 2011)

Removable doesn't necessarily mean the powers are inherent to the item. Just that you cannot use it when removed. It could just be a focus for your power/skill.

However if you wanted to pick up *any* +2 damage weapon and do the same thing then you would want to build it that way.

Not having them as a device but still removable as a complication is pretty cool.

On a side note. Great pic. Inspired me make him as well for a street level game a couple months ago.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2011)

If you want to preserve the "fight with regular weapons" feel, you could also get Improvised Weapon 2, instead of the clubs, for a similar effect?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2011)

I made quite a few changes to Fusion... new sheet is found here.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 29, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> Here's my build for Green Dragon. Pretty straight forward "hit you hard" type of character.




Alrighty let us take a look.

I do not see your defenses listed. I know with a 10 fighting 6 stamina and a 5 protection you are breaking PL cap defensively. (10 parry 11 toughness).

Your array while not illegal is a little..weird?


> *	Powers 	*					(	49	pp)
> -	>Dragon's claws (Slashing)	 (	Damage 6	:	Multiattack Penetrating 10 Split 3 (4 targets) Affects insubstantial 2	) _·	27	point/s	_



Is this str-based damage? This one comes to 21pp.



> -	>Dragon's spit (Acid)	 (	Damage 6	:	Range 250 Multiattack Split 4 (5 targets)	) _·	1	point/s	_



Your range would be 150/300/600 feet. Do not know where 250' comes from?
This one comes out to be 22pp. Not sure why Dragon's Claws has less "split" and this one more?



> -	>Dragon's Breath (Acid)	 (	Damage 6	:	"Line Area (5 ft wide, 30 ft long), Range 250 Ricochet 4"	) _·	1	point/s	_



Again range would be 150/300/600 feet. It seems like an odd attack. He spits a 30 foot line of acid that can bounce off of four walls 600 hundred feet away. You might be better off with shapeable if this is the effect you wanted? I would think a close range area at higher ranks might be more appropriate and effective as dragon breath? This one cost 22pp



> -	>Dragon's touch (Bludgeon)	 (	Damage 6	:	"Affects insubstantial 2, Innate, Split 3 (4 targets),Penetrating 10"	) _·	1	point/s	_




Not exactly sure what the descriptors for this one is. What exactly makes it Innate over the other powers? Again str-based damage should be listed so I do not have to guess. This one is 22pp



> -	">Dragon's Tail (Piercing, Slashing)"	 (	Damage 6	:	"Reach 1, Thrown 3, Penetrating 10, Secondary effect"	) _·	1	point/s	_



Thrown does not exist in 3e. Did you mean Reach (Ranged)? Descriptors on how what this is representing because I am not sure how one throws a tail?
I will assume this is another str-based attack? Secondary effect must either be bought at 6 (costing a total of 26pp for the power) or at rank 10 (to include your str damage; for a total of 30pp)

So this This array has a total of 5 powers. So it should cost 26pp+4 alt powers for 30pp total OR 30pp +4 alts for a total of 34pp depending on how you bought Secondary effect.

The weird but not illegal part was having one attack cost 26 or 30 others costing 22 and the very 1st one listed (usually the most expensive or "base" power) costs 21pp.




> *	Skills                               	*	(	8	pp)
> Acrobatics      2	(+	8	),	Deception	0	(+	1	),	Athletics	0	(+	4	),	Expertise	0	(+	2	),	Insight	4	(+	6	),	Treatment	0	(+	2	),	Persuacion	0	(+	1	),	Technology	0	(+	2	),	Close Combat1	0	(+	10	),	Close Combat3	0	(+	10	),	Vehicles	0	(+	6	),	Sleight of Hand 0	(+	6	),	Ranged Combat1	4	(+	10	),	Ranged Combat2	0	(+	6	),	Ranged Combat3	0	(+	6	),	Perception	4	(+	6	),	Intimidation	0	(+	1	),	Investigation	0	(+	2	),	Stealth         2	(+	8	),



This was a bit hard to read. Mostly due to having superfluous skills listed and then listing numbers after skills took me a moment to grok. Ranged skill is dex based (total of +9 then) & needs to be defined.

So...a synopsis.

List & fix defenses. Define and clean up array. List specific ranged combat skill.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 29, 2011)

Graybeard said:


> [sblock= Horus]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Alrighty. Horus doesn't look too bad. There are a couple of issues.

*Defenses* At one point you list them as spending 8pp and another 9pp. I have it at 9pp.

*Staff of Horus* bought as equipment even if a sturdy metal this will go <snap> any time you do over 8 damage. And I think the point of you getting it was to do over 8 damage? Since you spent a whole Power Point on equipment just for a club and have another in powers for claws may I suggest choosing one and combining the points for one effective attack?

*Enhanced Language?* You list ancient Egyptian as enhanced, but it isn't in your powers. You also list you spent 4pp and then 5pp elsewhere further confusing just where it belongs.

*Close Combat Skills* this may be moot if you get rid of your club but it would be more beneficial in spending the 1.5 pp to buy Close Combat 1 as an Advantage Then 1 rank of the skill you want +2 in. That way you are +1 in all close combat and +2 in the one thing.

*Over Budget* Assuming you want your Egyptian Language enhanced I have

36 abilities + 90 powers + 4 advantages + 12 skills + 9 defenses = 151pp


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 29, 2011)

For some reason I keep on thinking this is a female character and have to remind myself it is not.

No issues mechanically other than defining equipment and having 6pp unspent. 

Need a background and maybe a picture.




Shayuri said:


> WIP sheet...still working on design, but this way I'll have something up so peeps can see where I'm going, and I can work on it anywhere I need to.
> 
> Basically, Visage is a ranged attack specialist and support character. Fairly significant noncombat abilities too.
> 
> ...


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 29, 2011)

Neat concept. I like it. The points all add up. I do have some points (surprise!) most of them skills as they relate to your background.

Knowledge: Magic is certainly an appropriate skill for a magic based character to have. +20 is *pretty awesome *at it. For example master of mystic arts Dr Fate has a +23. Circe a +18 Jason Blood a +16 both have centuries of experience. Zatanna a veteran heroine has a +15. Dragoneye a +13, Seven a +12 both of them are neophyte magic based heroes.

Nothing in your background led me to believe she was the penultimate scholar of magic. A knack certainly, naturally skilled even. One of the best in the Freedomverse? Did not see that anywhere. Likewise +20 sleight of hand does make you pretty much one of the top 5 best in the whole setting.
Your investigation skills top most of the Bat Family. Your multilingual talents suggest a world traveler, which I could see easily, but the history suggests you pretty much stuck in Nevada.

If you want all those top notch skills please give me reasoning for them.



drothgery said:


> Okay, fleshing things out, with second-draft mechanics on my arcane gunslinger idea (will probably need a lot of tweaking)
> 
> [sblock=background]Susan Roland was the daughter of a couple of performers in Las Vegas who never let on to anyone save their daughter that the secret to their show's success was subtle application of real magic. _Subtle_ was important -- if you talked fast, you could convince a skilled stage magician that the trick was actually possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 29, 2011)

I am confused to which version of Blackwing is being submitted. So I will wait until I am sure which one I should go over.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 29, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Neat concept. I like it. The points all add up. I do have some points (surprise!) most of them skills as they relate to your background.
> 
> Knowledge: Magic is certainly an appropriate skill for a magic based character to have. +20 is *pretty awesome *at it. For example master of mystic arts Dr Fate has a +23. Circe a +18 Jason Blood a +16 both have centuries of experience. Zatanna a veteran heroine has a +15. Dragoneye a +13, Seven a +12 both of them are neophyte magic based heroes.




I didn't really look at comprables; I'll probably need to beef up her background, then because she pretty much needs to be really good there (maybe not quite as good as she is now, but really good). If we run into something she can't shoot at, she's totally boned barring jury-rigging an impromptu device. If there's a way to make her good at that without the really high Expertise: Magic in general, I could do that, but I don't see anything in the core rulebook that works. Maybe Feature (1-2 points): Master Artificer (+something to Expertise: Magic checks to build magic artifacts) and then drop her Expertise: Magic by the corresponding number of ranks?

Edit: I think I can do this with Enhanced Trait: Expertise (Magic).



hero4hire said:


> Likewise +20 sleight of hand does make you pretty much one of the top 5 best in the whole setting.




I think that was due to a misundertanding of M&M3 mechanics, really. I wanted the really high slight of hand because the M&M2e->3e guidelines said convert Escape Artist to Sleight of Hand (and also because stage magic is slight of hand, of course), and I'm kind of paranoid about her being grappled, since her melee skills are... poor. So I'm not sure about the best way of managing that mechanically. Which probably means raising her acrobatics some, though not too much because she's already +10 there and +15 would put her in best-in-the-world levels, which she's not (the character I started from was a world-class gymnast, and would reasonably have had acrobatics that high, but Susan isn't).



hero4hire said:


> Your investigation skills top most of the Bat Family. Your multilingual talents suggest a world traveler, which I could see easily, but the history suggests you pretty much stuck in Nevada.
> 
> If you want all those top notch skills please give me reasoning for them.




Will work on it.

Revised character is here.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 29, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> I am confused to which version of Blackwing is being submitted. So I will wait until I am sure which one I should go over.




Final version is on page 9, 3rd post on page.


----------



## Insight (Oct 29, 2011)

Newer version of Momentum not stuck on p. 2 

[sblock=Momentum]*MOMENTUM*
PL 10 150/150pp

[sblock=Backstory]Dr. Donovan McConnell was a world-renowed physicist studying his new proposed laws of motion when he fell into a super-collider and emerged with the superhuman ability to control motion.  Now, as Momentum, Dr. McConnell has learned to control his powers and is trying to use them for the betterment of society.  He has trained his body to withstand the rigors of crime-fighting and is eager to test out his abilities on whichever villains might cross his path.[/sblock]

[sblock=Complications]*Fame*: Dr. McConnell, while trying to understand his powers, revealed his identity to those in the scientific community.  Therefore, there are many out there who know Momentum's secret identity.
*Naive*: Momentum is inexperienced as a crime-fighter and could make incorrect assumptions about his opponents.
*Responsibilities*: Dr. McConnell still works as a physicist, now for the government.  He is often required to undertake assignments in the realm of advanced physics.
[/sblock]

*ABILITIES*
_Total Cost: 42pp_

*STR* 1
*STAM* 4
*AGI* 2
*DEX* 2
*FGH* 2
*INT* 5
*AWAR* 4
*PRE* 1

*DEFENSES*
_Total Cost: 17pp_

*TOUGH* 4(+4 Def Roll)(+6 Force Field) = 10/8/4
*DODGE* 2+4(+4) = 10/6
*PARRY* 2+4(+4) = 10/6
*FORT* 4+3 = 7
*WILL* 4+6 = 10

*SKILLS*
_Total Cost: 22pp_

*Expertise - Science [15]*: +20 
*Investigation [10]*: +15
*Perception [10]*: +14
*Technology [9]*: +14

*ADVANTAGES*
_Total Cost: 10pp_

Benefit - Security Clearance
Benefit - Wealth (Well-Off)
Defensive Roll 4
Improved Initiative
Improvised Tools
Inventor
Move-by Attack

*POWERS*
_Total Cost: 59pp_ 

*ENHANCED DODGE*
Effect: Enhanced Trait (Dodge) +4
Fl: Limited - Only works against physical attacks
Descriptors: Kinetic, Mutation
_Power Cost: 2pp_

*ENHANCED PARRY*
Effect: Enhanced Trait (Parry) +4
Fl: Limited - Only works against physical attacks
Descriptors: Kinetic, Mutation
_Power Cost: 2pp_

*FORCE FIELD*
Effect: Force Field 6
Ex: Impervious 10
Fl: Limited - Only works against physical attacks
Descriptors: Kinetic, Mutation
_Power Cost: 8pp_

*IMMUNITY*
Effect: Immunity 11 (Entrapment Effects, Movement Affliction Effects, Own Powers)
Flaw: Limited to physical attacks/effects (Entrapment/Movement Affliction immunities only)
Descriptors: Kinetic, Mutation
_Power Cost: 6pp_

*KINETIC CONTROL*
Effect: Move Object 10
Ex: Damaging, Range - Perception
Fl: Limited - Object must already be moving
* Alt - Affliction 10 (hindered / immobile)
Ex: Area Burst +1 size (60ft radius), Selective
Fl: Limited to 2 degrees
* Alt - Leaping 6
Ex: Affects Others, Area Burst +1 Size (60ft radius), Selective
* Alt - Move Object 6
Ex: Area Burst +1 size (60ft radius), Range - Perception, Selective
Fl: Limited - Object must already be moving
* Alt - Speed 6
Ex: Affects Others, Area Burst +1 size (60ft radius), Selective 
Descriptors: Kinetic, Mutation
_Power Cost: 34pp_

*MOTION SENSE*
Effects: Senses 5 (Ranged Detect (Movement Effects) - Accurate, Acute, Radius)
Descriptors: Kinetic, Mutation
_Power Cost: 5pp_

*SLOW FALL*
Effect: Movement 1 (Slow Fall)
Descriptors: Kinetic, Mutation
_Power Cost: 2pp_[/sblock]

Changes: 
Immunity: I decided that it didn't make much sense for his kinetic powers to protect him from energy-based snares and so forth.  Thus, I applied "Limited - Physical Attacks/Effects only" as a -1pp/rank flaw to the "Ensnarement effects" and "Movement Affliction effects" immunities.  This saved 5pp, which went elsewhere (see below).
Motion Sense: Rather than go with Detect, I just got rid of the flaw (Limited - moving objects) and got rid of the Enhanced Trait - Perception.  This kept it to 6pp (same total cost as before) and I think it still fits with the general idea of the power.  Basically, Momentum detects motion, which would help him see through concealment and its a radius effect that requires sight.  Since this was deemed too upsetting, I have now changed it to Ranged Detect (Movement Effects) with Accurate, Acute, and Radius.  This is a "mental" sense.
Skills: With a 5pp largesse, I added 6 ranks to Perception (3 ranks).  This is reflected above.
Defenses: The other 2pp went into Will, making it 10.

Slight Change:
I realized his secret id has the same first name as another character I'm playing, so I changed it.

EDIT: Forgot to change the Environment effect.  After some consideration, I've removed that alternate effect altogether.  The Affliction effect does pretty much the same thing that I was trying to do with the Environment effect.  1pp reclaimed through this process used to add Improved Initiative.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 29, 2011)

The motion sight thing still weirds me out a little bit. So he would be able to read a stop sign behind him? Not sure I understand why it is linked to sight? Not so concerned with the balance on it. 

Can you give me an example how he would see motion all around him?


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 29, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> The motion sight thing still weirds me out a little bit. So he would be able to read a stop sign behind him? Not sure I understand why it is linked to sight? Not so concerned with the balance on it.
> 
> Can you give me an example how he would see motion all around him?




Taking a cue from Ultimate Power what about

*Spatial Awareness (4 points):* You are mentally aware of
your surroundings, even when you cannot see them. _Accurate,
Radius, Ranged Mental Sense._

Sure someone with Concealment vs Mental Sense could hide from you. But I am okay with that.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 29, 2011)

Revising the Spellslinger here 


Changes

expanded background
made her slightly older to account for expanded background
reduced sleight of hand, Expertise: Magic
increased acrobatics, deception, persuasion
added Enhanced Trait (Expertise: Magic) power, limited to creating and analyzing magic devices
changed Ranged Combat: arcane sharpshooter skill to Ranged Combat: pistols (which doesn't seem too broad to me, given that ranged combat: guns is an example in the book)
[sblock=background]Susan Roland was the daughter of a couple of performers in Las Vegas who never let on to anyone save their daughter that the secret to their show's success was subtle application of real magic. _Subtle_ was important -- if you talked fast, you could convince a skilled stage magician that the trick was actually possible. And Susan was good at it -- she'd been helping her parents set up their acts since she was a child, and was naturally giften in binding spells to objects the way the senior Rolands did. She was also very bright; enough to earn a scholarship to an elite college back east, and even though she wanted nothing more than to follow in her parents' footsteps, they had encouraged her to take it.

But when Susan -- by then a college freshman -- got a call from the police telling her that her parents had been murdered, she flew home right away. The next few weeks made it clear the police were not getting anywhere solving the crime, and she decided to take matters into her own hands. She'd seen the telltales that meant a normal person had not been responsible. There were sigils that neither she nor her parents would ever draw, and some things that would have been of no value to anyone save a true spellcaster were missing. Her college was very understanding about granting her a leave of absense while she dealt with her parents' deaths, if less about giving her credit for classes she'd been unable to make the finals for.

It was easy enough to buy a gun in Nevada. The rites to enchant it to be more accurate than it should be came naturally. Without practice, the range instructor said she was good; she got better quickly. A thought to some defense led to enchanting a jacket, and another to carrying her guns and ammo where the government might frown upon the idea led her to build a little bit of an extradimensional space into the pockets. Books on investigation techniques and talking to cops combined with her knowledge of the arcane put her on the trail -- at least better than the police had been.

Perhaps fortunately, she ran into another hero before she found her parents' murderers who'd also been on the trail. [Hero X, a costumed adventurer type; maybe one of the other PCs or the setting's Batman] recognized her talent, and helped her learn to focus less on vengeance and more on justice. Without his help, she would likely never have found thier killer -- and if she had, the sorceress would not have been brought back to justice alive. They'd needed to bring in a third to do that; [Hero X]'s skills weren't up to facing the sorceress' magic directly, and neither were Susan's enchanted items. [Hero Y, a mystic type] had helped them close the circle. Both served as mentors to her in years to come.

In the 'real' world, she'd gone back to school, and finished her degree. She'd spent a semester in Europe, and the summer after it, tracking down arcane lore and talking to any real spellcasters that were willing to talk to her. She'd gone to graduate school in Freedom City, mostly to be closer to [Hero X] and refine her investigative technieques (and to deal with an annoyingly one-sided crush). But nearly a decade after she'd begun down a hero's path, she decided she really did want to get back to the life she'd intended on before her parents died, at least a little. She took an adjuct proffesor's job in Emerald City, far enough from home to avoid bad memories, and started her act there as well. In a sense she was three people - the professor Dr. Susan Roland, PhD (History), the stage magician Susan the Magnificent, and her super hero alter ego of The Spellslinger.
[/sblock]
[sblock=picture]






 [/sblock]
[sblock=character sheet]
*The Spellslinger*
*PL10*
_The woman in black fled across the desert, and the Spellslinger followed_
*Name:* The Spellslinger 
*Player:* drothgery 
*Alternate Identity:* Susan Roland 
*Type of Alternate Identity:* Secret 
*Gender:* Female 
*Age:* 31
*Height:* 5' 7" 
*Weight:* 135 lbs 
*Eyes:* blue 
*Hair:* red 
*Group Affiliation:* 
*Base of Operations:* Emerald City 

*Abilities*
Strength 0, Stamina 2, Agility 5, Dexterity 5, Fighting 2, Intellect 4, Awareness 4, Presence 2

*Powers*
*Arcane sharpshooter [whether it's the custom-made guns or the alchemical bullets she fires, the Spellslinger can find the right attack to take down just about anything]: *
Magic bullets: Blast 5 [magic; multiattack; accurate 3, penetrating 5, variable descriptor 2, extended range 2, easily removeable -10]
(17 points)
*Arcane jacket [both protective and providing a space to store guns and ammo that the TSA doesn't know about, her jacket is one of the Spellslinger's better creations]: *
Protective wards: Protection 3 [magic; removeable], Magic pockets: Feature 1 [as per M&M2e dimensional pocket]
(3 points)
*Artificer's Training [since she was a child, the Spellslinger has always been a natural at binding spells to things]: *
Master Artificer: Enhanced Trait 3 [Enchance Expertise: Magic by +6; Limited: Only related to constructing and/or analyzing magical devices (-1), Permanent]
(2 points)

*Equipment*


*Advantages*
Power Attack, Defensive Roll 5, Precise Attack 2 [ranged, both], Quick Draw, Uncanny Dodge, Artificer, Languages 3 [Russian, French, German, Latin], Move-by Action

*Skills*
Acrobatics 8 (+13), Athletics (+0), Deception 8 (+10), Expertise: History 10 (+14), Expertise: Magic 10 (+14), Insight 10 (+14), Intimidation (+2), Investigation 10 (+14), Perception 10 (+14), Persuasion 8 (+10), Ranged Combat: pistols 4 (+9), Sleight of Hand 6 (+11), Stealth 10 (+15)

*Offense*
Initiative +5
Arcane Sharpshooter +15, Damage 5

*Defense*
Dodge 10, Parry 6
Toughness 10 (Def Roll 5), Fortitude 6, Will 9

*Power Points*
*Abilities 48 + Powers 22 + Advantages 15 + Skills 47 + Defenses 18 = Total 150*

*Complications*
Sometimes she does not have the right bullets on hand for her opponent, and will need to make more (in game mechanics terms, she can't use the correct descriptor to overcome defenses, or gain penetrating)
Susan Roland has a real life and real jobs as a part-time proffesor and a stage magician; she has told no one of her super-hero identity
Although with the help of [Hero X] and [Hero Y] she was able to capture her parents' killer and get her imprisoned, Susan never found the things the sorceress stole, and while the sorceress has been in prison for some time, super-villians often are difficult to keep behind bars

*Design notes*
Her only attack power is her enchanted guns; she uses the variable descriptor property to attack weaknesses. She's also quite capable of creating one-shot magical devices via the Artificer Advantage and her Expertise: Magic skills, either given time to prepare or by jury-rigging.

Possible scratch-built devices include
- Cloak of Flying (Flight 5) (10 points, so DC 25 to jury-rig)
- Improvised enchanted weapon [baseball bat, kitchen knife, etc] Damage 5 Accurate 5 (10 points, so DC 25 to jury-rig) -> +12 to hit, 5 dmg

[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Oct 29, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> Final version is on page 9, 3rd post on page.



Like I was telling Voda Vosa, you can change the number of posts you see per page on ENWorld, within certain limits (or at least subscribers can). For example, I don't see 9 pages in this thread yet. If you want to give a reference to a specific post, get the hyperlink from the post number.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 29, 2011)

drothgery said:


> Like I was telling Voda Vosa, you can change the number of posts you see per page on ENWorld, within certain limits (or at least subscribers can). For example, I don't see 9 pages in this thread yet. If you want to give a reference to a specific post, get the hyperlink from the post number.




I know you are trying to help.  But you know what forget it, I withdraw.  I can't even post here without jumping through hoops.  This literally took like 15 minutes, because I had to completely reload ENWorld.  Now you want me to do something that sounds like advanced quantum mechanics?  I only understood, like half of what you said.  It just is not worth the frustration.  If this is what HM was going through, I know why he quit!   Have fun all of you.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 29, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> I know you are trying to help.  But you know what forget it, I withdraw.  I can't even post here without jumping through hoops.  This literally took like 15 minutes, because I had to completely reload ENWorld.  Now you want me to do something that sounds like advanced quantum mechanics?  I only understood, like half of what you said.  It just is not worth the frustration.  If this is what HM was going through, I know why he quit!   Have fun all of you.




Huh...well then <stops reviewing Blackwing and deletes sheet out of Herolab>

I do not know who HM is. Sorry you and he are having issues. Good luck.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 29, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> I am confused to which version of Blackwing is being submitted. So I will wait until I am sure which one I should go over.




Current sheet is here.

BTW, I would be interested to hear your opinion about it, nonetheless... just out of curiosity. 


And, of course, what you say about the changes I made to Fusion's sheet (some explanations found here).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 29, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> I can't even post here without jumping through hoops.  This literally took like 15 minutes, because I had to completely reload ENWorld.




That certainly doesn't sound like fun. 

Have you tried using a different web browser (i.e. Firefox instead of Internet Explorer)?

Bye
Thanee

P.S. @H4H: HM would be HolyMan.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 29, 2011)

drothgery said:


> Like I was telling Voda Vosa, you can change the number of posts you see per page on ENWorld, within certain limits (or at least subscribers can). For example, I don't see 9 pages in this thread yet. If you want to give a reference to a specific post, get the hyperlink from the post number.




This is really quite an issue with those permalinks... I posted a thread to Meta, giving an alternative (that works even better than the link to the post number, but cannot simply be copy-pasted from the post... yet)... maybe Morrus will do something about it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Oct 29, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Taking a cue from Ultimate Power what about
> 
> *Spatial Awareness (4 points):* You are mentally aware of
> your surroundings, even when you cannot see them. _Accurate,
> ...




I'm not sure why this power is so bothersome, but I can change it per your suggestion.  As long as Momentum can target moving objects through concealment, that's my goal.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 29, 2011)

Can't you just take that Advantage... Precise Attack, I think... for that purpose?

I can easily imagine sensing movement, though... just think about those motion trackers from Aliens. Something like that, just as a sense and probably a bit more developed. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Oct 29, 2011)

I am still considering submitting a different character.  One of the reasons for this is that I am playing a "scientist" sort of character in another M&M game on these boards.  Another reason is that I'm getting a sense that I might have a better chance of getting into the game as a different role.  Finally, I really really like the character concept.

I will make a decision today on whether or not to change the character I am submitting.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanee said:


> If you want to preserve the "fight with regular weapons" feel, you could also get Improvised Weapon 2, instead of the clubs, for a similar effect?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Yes, but I like the picture.

 @hero4hire  The last incarnation of Greyhound you reviewed was fine, right?

*here*


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 29, 2011)

Insight said:


> I'm not sure why this power is so bothersome, but I can change it per your suggestion.  As long as Momentum can target moving objects through concealment, that's my goal.




It is bothersome because I do not know why it is linked to sight. So if you can explain it to me I could GM it properly? If he was dazzled it would effect it why?


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 29, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Yes, but I like the picture.
> 
> [MENTION=20711]hero4hire[/MENTION] The last incarnation of Greyhound you reviewed was fine, right?




Haven't checked revisions yet. Cannot do so until after Midnight when I can access my other computer.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 29, 2011)

I wish to apologize for my blow up.  As I said and already discussed with Thanee, I was already frustrated with the situation and then droggery asked to do something I still don't know how to do.  I wrote up a post explaining that, and when I went to post, got an error message.  This just built on the previous frustration, so when I could I wrote that post.  I did have to completely reload.  I don't know what is going on, but it's not IE.  I use Google Chrome and Opera.  I have a feeling the servers are overloaded, because this just recently started happening.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 29, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> I wish to apologize for my blow up. As I said and already discussed with Thanee, I was already frustrated with the situation and then droggery asked to do something I still don't know how to do. I wrote up a post explaining that, and when I went to post, got an error message. This just built on the previous frustration, so when I could I wrote that post. I did have to completely reload. I don't know what is going on, but it's not IE. I use Google Chrome and Opera. I have a feeling the servers are overloaded, because this just recently started happening.



In the top, right-hand corner of every post there are two links. One is a number, and one is labeled permalink. You want the link from the number, so right click on it and select 'copy link address' in Chrome, 'copy link location' in Firefox, or 'copy shortcut' in IE.

All I was saying was that the link you get from the 'permalink' link doesn't work for some people, and neither does saying 'go to post X on page Y', because you can change the number of posts per page.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 29, 2011)

As I said, I know you were trying to help, and I apologize for getting your name wrong, I was in a hurry and went from memory.


----------



## Insight (Oct 29, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> It is bothersome because I do not know why it is linked to sight. So if you can explain it to me I could GM it properly? If he was dazzled it would effect it why?




It doesn't matter.  I already changed it.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 29, 2011)

Hopefully people are not getting frustrated. I did put in a disclaimer that I would be very _hands on _during character creation in the first post.

I very rarely disallow things but definitely need to know the "whys" and "hows" so the concept, descriptors & history match the sheet.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 29, 2011)

*Name*: Daniel Blake
*Super Name*: VISAGE
*Power Level*: 10
*Power Points*: 150
*Experience Points*:

*ABILITIES *28
Str 0 Agi 0 Dex 3 Fgt 1 Awe 4 Sta 1 Int 3 Pre 2

*DEFENSES *18
Toughness +13
Dodge +7
Parry +7
Fort +8
Will +9

*COMBAT*
Initiative +4
Melee Attack
Range Attack +10, DC25

*SKILLS *30 SP (15 PP)
Deception +5 (3)
Expertise (Comic Book Art) +10 (7)
Insight +9 (5)
Perception +9 (5)
Ranged Combat (Ectoplasm) +7 (7)
Technology +5 (2)

*MOVEMENT*
Speed 30
Flight 30mph

*FEATS *7
Improved Disarm
Improved Hold
Improved Initiative
Improved Trip
Equipment 1
Taunt
Uncanny Dodge

*POWERS*
Ectoplasm Control, 36pp
- Move Object (Damaging, PF Precise, PF Affects Insubstantial 2) +10, 33pp
- AP Create Object (Moveable, PF Affects Insubstantial 2) +10
- AP Damage (Shapeable Area, Selective Attack, PF Affects Insubstantial 2) +10
- AP Illusion (Visual, Hearing) +10

Concealment +2 (Normal Visual, Burst Area, Attack) 6pp
- AP Concealment +4 (All Visual, Blending, PF Precise) 1pp
Protection (Sustained) +12, 12pp
Enhanced Trait (Dodge Defense) +7, 7pp
Morph (Humanoids) +2, 10pp
Flight (Platform) +4, 4pp
Movement (Safe Fall, Swinging) +2, 4pp
Remote Sensing (Tactile, Simultaneous, Noticible) +1, 1pp
Super Senses (Ranged Touch) +1, 1pp

*EQUIPMENT*
Smartphone
Laptop computer
Video camera (digital)

*COST*
Abilities [28]
Saves [18]
Skills [15]
Feats [7]
Powers [82]
Total [150]

*COMPLICATIONS*
Fanboy - Daniel's still a comics geek at heart, and has starstruck reactions to famous superheroes and villains.
Family - Daniel left his family behind, but they could be found with some effort and knowledge of his identity.
Secret Identity - Daniel protects his identity using his Morph power and the code name Visage.
Ghostly - Any sense capable of seeing ghosts or spirits will be able to see the thin ectoplasm lines that link Daniel to his created objects and illusions, potentially giving away their source.

*Description & Background*
Daniel's a typical-looking college age art student; tall and kinda thin and a bit scruffy looking, with brown hair that could use a trim and a five o' clock shadow unless he's just shaved. Since he was young, he's had the ability to generate a kind of cloud around himself...a thin white mist that moves with him. It responds to his will, thickening and becoming nearly solid or thinning to become harder to see. He can shape it as well, sculpting it into insubstantial (but otherwise real looking) images, which is one reason he came to think of the stuff as 'ectoplasm,' when, as a child, he used it to make simple 'ghost' shapes and scare other kids. For a long time, he believed that was all it COULD do, and his little games of forming images led to an interest in visual arts, drawing in particular.

As he matured, Daniel stopped playing games with his powers and in fact stopped using them for the most part. Through most of high school he didn't use them at all, focusing on his interests in arts, girls and comics instead. The power to make goofy pictures didn't seem like it compared to the mighty titans of the superhero comic pages, and he just...lost interest in it.

It was at a barbecue yard party his dad was throwing in honor of his graduation and acceptance at ECSU (Emerald City State University) visual art and design program that Daniel had another encounter with his abilities. A couple of kids were getting competitive about how high they could climb in the old tree in back of the house. No one noticed them until one had gotten way higher than he should have. When branches started cracking, he realized he was in trouble and yelled for help. Very quickly the guests gathered below, and a fire truck was called. Not quickly enough, unfortunately. A gust of wind made the kid lose his balance, and his shifting weight finally broke one of the branches he was standing on. The boy fell out of the tree, a good thirty feet or more up.

Only to be snatched out of the air by a long ribbon of glowing white light...that was coming from Daniel. He hadn't meant to, but in his horror he'd reached out and grabbed him just like he might have reached out with his arm to catch a falling ball. And just as easily. Gingerly Daniel set him down just as the fire truck arrived.

The video of the event, albeit not with his name attached, went viral. The local news buzzed for a few days. Friends and neighbors...the only ones at the party...would bring it up again whenever they visited for ages. But since Daniel was off to school only the next day, ultimately the event faded from most people's minds. After all, it wasn't as if people there had never heard of parahumans. They'd just never expected to see one in their sleepy little town.

Daniel didn't forget though, even if the long trip to Emerald City took him outside the circle where anyone would recognize him. College helped, giving him other things to concentrate on, but in the end he started practicing with his powers again, and was astonished at what he could do that he'd never known about before. Not just immaterial images, but solid things. And the 'ectoplasm' was _strong_. He'd never guessed how physically powerful it could be. He learned to gather it around himself...pack it tightly so that it would protect him from harm...and he could shape it too, making himself look different, or even blend into the background. He could even "fly" by using it to create a disk or block or something he could stand on, then moving it around with him on top. It seemed to him more and more that he had the ingredients not just to write and draw superheroes...but to _become_ one...and how could he ever resist THAT?


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 30, 2011)

@H4H,

I adjusted the background of Horus to more closely match the information you provided. Let me know if you would like any other modifications.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 30, 2011)

Graybeard said:


> @H4H,
> 
> I adjusted the background of Horus to more closely match the information you provided. Let me know if you would like any other modifications.




Cool. Did you get a chance to work on any of the mechanical stuff I mentioned?


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 30, 2011)

You have only spent 29 skill points out of your 30.



Shayuri said:


> *Name*: Daniel Blake
> *Super Name*: VISAGE
> *Power Level*: 10
> *Power Points*: 150
> ...


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 30, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> I built the clubs without the inherent Device limitations. They are still objects, bur loosing them counts as a complication and not as inherit limit of the way I bought them.
> So the enemies can still disarm him, but he would get a HP because of the power loss (less damage on all his attacks. If he is disarmed after capture it would be similar (HP wise) to have a super in a cage that negates his powers.
> I would be much easier to just increase the damage of his attack powers, but I like the clubs on the picture.
> 
> ...




Okay I thinks this works out well. Points balance. So the build is good.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 30, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> It was at a barbecue yard party his dad was throwing in honor of his graduation and acceptance at ECSU (Emerald City State University) visual art and design program that Daniel had another encounter with his abilities.
> 
> ...
> 
> Daniel didn't forget though, even if the long trip to Emerald City took him outside the circle where anyone would recognize him. College helped, giving him other things to concentrate on, but in the end he started practicing with his powers again, and was astonished at what he could do that he'd never known about before.



Hmm. I wonder if he's in one of Dr. Roland's freshman history lectures? She's a new PhD, so she gets stuck teaching the classes the tenured faculty don't want to bother with and can't fob off on TAs...


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 30, 2011)

Okay having that Arcane skill as a power is fine. It would mark her as something special and unique. Some sort of "Artificer Ascendant". Which of course will make her a target. 

The "Batman" character is slightly problematic. Raven is the setting's Batman, he retired before she would have been able to insert himself into her background. His daughter assumed his mantle as the Raven, but being female might not be what you wanted storywise?

Foreshadow would have been a good stand in. But your investigation skill is still better then his? So learning detective skills from him seems a little wonky.

Maybe if you switched the sleight of hand and investigate bonus? I can see her having a real good sleight of hand over investigate (stage magic). Or sink points into Will? (which seems a little low for a mystic oriented character).

The mystic character can easily be Eldrich. Earth's current "Master Mage" (think Dr. Strange) he definitely would take a vested interest in anyone with a +20 magic skill to artifice.



drothgery said:


> Revising the Spellslinger here
> 
> 
> Changes
> ...


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 30, 2011)

Insight said:


> I am still considering submitting a different character.  One of the reasons for this is that I am playing a "scientist" sort of character in another M&M game on these boards.  Another reason is that I'm getting a sense that I might have a better chance of getting into the game as a different role.  Finally, I really really like the character concept.
> 
> I will make a decision today on whether or not to change the character I am submitting.




<nods> That is fine. I think I will be making decisions soon so let me know as soon as possible.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Current sheet is here.
> 
> BTW, I would be interested to hear your opinion about it, nonetheless... just out of curiosity.
> 
> ...




Crimefighter was good. I am going to review Fusion. I have putting it off as in some ways it is like reviewing several characters in one.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 30, 2011)

The current sheet is a lot more narrow than the one before, because it is really focused on her primary power (which, of course, isn't narrow by definition, but the variation isn't that big). 

I also thought to maybe write up a list of potential powers with max. rank, that she can use via Variable, kinda like a menu to pick from and as such as a definition of her limits. Much of that is in the templates already (i.e. Speed 8 will be the fastest she can manage, or Growth 4 the biggest, very limited Flight when human-sized, better with wings, only Leaping when bigger, etc), though.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 30, 2011)

So the mechanics were good on BlackWing, what about the background?


----------



## drothgery (Oct 30, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Okay having that Arcane skill as a power is fine. It would mark her as something special and unique. Some sort of "Artificer Ascendant". Which of course will make her a target.




Almost certainly she wouldn't have initially thought her artificer talent was a power. I'm picturing her stumbling on to Eldritch's research on the subject.

* * * *
SPELLSLINGER: You knew!

ELDRICH: I knew someone like you could exist, if the right lines crossed. It has happened at least once before. Did I know that [shadowy mystic group with unclear goals] was actively working to create someone with your power? Not until too late.

SPELLSLINGER: But how?

ELDRICH: Arranging for children to be adopted by the right families. Arranging for the right pople to meet.

SPELLSLINGER: You're making my family seem like someone's genetic engineering project run in slow motion. 

ELDRICH: I'm sorry, but it was. And [the sorceress] knew much of this before I did, though she did not know how close to completion that project was.
* * * *



hero4hire said:


> The "Batman" character is slightly problematic. Raven is the setting's Batman, he retired before she would have been able to insert himself into her background. His daughter assumed his mantle as the Raven, but being female might not be what you wanted storywise?
> 
> Foreshadow would have been a good stand in. But your investigation skill is still better then his? So learning detective skills from him seems a little wonky.



It's easy enough to kill the unrequitted romance angle, if Raven otherwise works better. I don't have any of the Freedom City background books, so I was just kind of assuming a male crimefighter mentor and a female magical mentor but it would be easy to flip that.

What I was kind of figuring was that she spent a little over a decade going from vengeatnce-seeking young woman with a bit of power and a lot of determination (PL 6-7, in her late teens / early 20s) to skilled sidekick (PL 8-9, in her mid/late 20s) to setting out on her own (shortly before the series starts; PL 10, in her early 30s). I'd think a decade or so in the field might be enough time for a student to match or exceed her mentor (and in fact, recognizing that was the case might have been the impetus to encourage her to move on).



hero4hire said:


> The mystic character can easily be Eldrich. Earth's current "Master Mage" (think Dr. Strange) he definitely would take a vested interest in anyone with a +20 magic skill to artifice.



 Well, when he took an interest in her, she didn't. More like a +15-ish -- which from natural talent, teaching herself, and instructions from people he probably would have regarded as little more than dabblers, he would have thought nearly as impressive.


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 30, 2011)

@H4H,

I completely missed your post with the build critique. Before I posted the build, I had made several tweaks so I probably made an error or two. I'll check it out and see what I can do with it. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 30, 2011)

Spellslinger v3


Changes

replaced [Hero X] and [Hero Y] with named supers
reduced stealth, investigation
increased slight of hand, will defense
[sblock=background]Susan Roland was the daughter of a couple of performers in Las Vegas who never let on to anyone save their daughter that the secret to their show's success was subtle application of real magic. _Subtle_ was important -- if you talked fast, you could convince a skilled stage magician that the trick was actually possible. And Susan was good at it -- she'd been helping her parents set up their acts since she was a child, and was naturally giften in binding spells to objects the way the senior Rolands did. She was also very bright; enough to earn a scholarship to an elite college back east, and even though she wanted nothing more than to follow in her parents' footsteps, they had encouraged her to take it.

But when Susan -- by then a college freshman -- got a call from the police telling her that her parents had been murdered, she flew home right away. The next few weeks made it clear the police were not getting anywhere solving the crime, and she decided to take matters into her own hands. She'd seen the telltales that meant a normal person had not been responsible. There were sigils that neither she nor her parents would ever draw, and some things that would have been of no value to anyone save a true spellcaster were missing. Her college was very understanding about granting her a leave of absense while she dealt with her parents' deaths, if less about giving her credit for classes she'd been unable to make the finals for.

It was easy enough to buy a gun in Nevada. The rites to enchant it to be more accurate than it should be came naturally. Without practice, the range instructor said she was good; she got better quickly. A thought to some defense led to enchanting a jacket, and another to carrying her guns and ammo where the government might frown upon the idea led her to build a little bit of an extradimensional space into the pockets. Books on investigation techniques and talking to cops combined with her knowledge of the arcane put her on the trail -- at least better than the police had been.

Perhaps fortunately, she ran into another hero before she found her parents' murderers who'd also been on the trail. Raven recognized her talent, and helped her learn to focus less on vengeance and more on justice. Without her help, she would likely never have found thier killer -- and if she had, the sorceress would not have been brought back to justice alive. They'd needed to bring in a third to do that; Raven's skills weren't up to facing the sorceress' magic directly, and neither were Susan's enchanted items. Eldrich had helped them close the circle. Both served as mentors to her in years to come.

In the 'real' world, she'd gone back to school, and finished her degree. She'd spent a semester in Europe, and the summer after it, tracking down arcane lore and talking to any real spellcasters that were willing to talk to her. She'd gone to graduate school in Freedom City, mostly to be closer to Raven and refine her investigative technieques. But nearly a decade after she'd begun down a hero's path, she decided she really did want to get back to the life she'd intended on before her parents died, at least a little. She took an adjuct proffesor's job in Emerald City, far enough from home to avoid bad memories, and started her act there as well. In a sense she was three people - the professor Dr. Susan Roland, PhD (History), the stage magician Susan the Magnificent, and her super hero alter ego of The Spellslinger.
[/sblock][sblock=picture]




[/sblock][sblock=character sheet]
*The Spellslinger*
*PL10*
_The woman in black fled across the desert, and the Spellslinger followed_
*Name:* The Spellslinger 
*Player:* drothgery 
*Alternate Identity:* Susan Roland 
*Type of Alternate Identity:* Secret 
*Gender:* Female 
*Age:* 31
*Height:* 5' 7" 
*Weight:* 135 lbs 
*Eyes:* blue 
*Hair:* red 
*Group Affiliation:* 
*Base of Operations:* Emerald City 

*Abilities*
Strength 0, Stamina 2, Agility 5, Dexterity 5, Fighting 2, Intellect 4, Awareness 4, Presence 2

*Powers*
*Arcane sharpshooter [whether it's the enchanteds guns or the magic bullets she fires, the Spellslinger can find the right attack to take down just about anything]: *
Magic bullets: Blast 5 [magic; multiattack; accurate 3, penetrating 5, variable descriptor 2, extended range 2, easily removeable -10]
(17 points)
*Arcane jacket [both protective and providing a space to store guns and ammo that the TSA doesn't know about, her jacket is one of the Spellslinger's better creations]: *
Protective wards: Protection 3 [magic; removeable], Magic pockets: Feature 1 [as per M&M2e dimensional pocket]
(3 points)
*Artificer's Training [since she was a child, the Spellslinger has always been a natural at binding spells to things]: *
Master Artificer: Enhanced Trait 3 [Enchance Expertise: Magic by +6; Limited: Only related to constructing and/or analyzing magical devices (-1), Permanent]
(2 points)

*Equipment*


*Advantages*
Power Attack, Defensive Roll 5, Precise Attack 2 [ranged, both], Quick Draw, Uncanny Dodge, Artificer, Languages 3 [Russian, French, German, Latin], Move-by Action

*Skills*
Acrobatics 8 (+13), Athletics (+0), Deception 8 (+10), Expertise: History 10 (+14), Expertise: Magic 10 (+14), Insight 10 (+14), Intimidation (+2), Investigation 8 (+12), Perception 10 (+14), Persuasion 8 (+10), Ranged Combat: pistols 4 (+9), Sleight of Hand 8 (+13), Stealth 6 (+11)

*Offense*
Initiative +5
Arcane Sharpshooter +15, Damage 5

*Defense*
Dodge 10, Parry 6
Toughness 10 (Def Roll 5), Fortitude 6, Will 11

*Power Points*
*Abilities 48 + Powers 22 + Advantages 15 + Skills 45 + Defenses 20 = Total 150*

*Complications*
Sometimes she does not have the right bullets on hand for her opponent, and will need to make more (in game mechanics terms, she can't use the correct descriptor to overcome defenses, or gain penetrating)
Susan Roland has a real life and real jobs as a part-time proffesor and a stage magician; she has only told Eldrich and Raven of both of her identities
Although with the help of Raven and Eldrich she was able to capture her parents' killer and get her imprisoned, Susan never found the things the sorceress stole, and has only Eldrich's guesses as to what she was really after
Her Artificer ability is unique and can make her a target to some people and groups

*Design Notes*
Her only attack power is her enchanted guns; she uses the variable descriptor property to attack weaknesses. She's also quite capable of creating one-shot magical devices via the Artificer Advantage and her Expertise: Magic skills, either given time to prepare or by jury-rigging.
Possible scratch-built devices include
- Cloak of Flying (Flight 5) (10 points, so DC 25 to jury-rig)
- Improvised enchanted weapon [baseball bat, kitchen knife, etc] Damage 5 Accurate 5 (10 points, so DC 25 to jury-rig) -> +12 to hit, 5 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 30, 2011)

H4H: 
I made some revisions to my build based on your suggestions. When I looked it over, I realized that I had made a few errors. Here is a copy of the updated version to make it easier for you to review. 

[sblock= Horus]

Horus 
Real name: Jack Kingston, Construction Worker
Height 6’1” as Jack 6’ 8” as Horus
Weight 205 lbs as Jack 300lbs as Horus

PL 10 150pp

Abilities:
STR: 2/8 AGL: 3 FGT: 3/9 AWE: 2 STA: 3/9 DEX: 2 INT: 1 PRE: 2
pp spent= 36

Defenses:
Dodge: 3/10 Parry: 3/ 10 Fort: 3/10 Toughness: 3/10 Will: 2/8 Initiative: +3
pp spent= 9

Advantages:
Close Attack 1
Defensive Roll 1
Jack of All Trades
Languages: Spanish
Enhanced Advantages:
Assessment
Languages (Ancient Egyptian)
Leadership
Power Attack
pp spent= 4

Powers:
Alternate Form: Horus
Move action to transform
Enhanced Traits (Advantages: Assessment, Leadership, Power Attack, Languages)
Enhanced Abilities: (STR 6, FGT 6, STA 6)
Enhanced Trait: Will defense 6
Enhanced Traits: Skills (Expertise Ancient Egypt 6, Insight 6, Intimidation 8, Perception 6, Persuasion 6)
Flight 7 (Wings, 250mph/ ½ miles per round) 
Immunity: Environmental Condition Heat
Movement 2 (Environmental Adaption- Desert, Trackless)
Senses 8 (Accurate vision, Direction Sense, Distance Sense, Extended Vision 2, Low Light vision, Ultrahearing)
Talons: STR based damage 1 (DC 24)
Impervious Toughness 6
Regeneration 2 (Extra: Persistent, Flaw: source- sunlight)
pp spent= 90


Skills: (ranks)
Athletics: 11 (3)
Close Combat: (Talons): 11 (2)
Expertise: Ancient Egypt: 7 (0)
Expertise: Construction: 5 (4)
Insight: 10 (2)
Intimidation: 10 (0)
Investigation: 4 (3)
Perception: 10 (2)
Persuasion: 10 (2)
Technology: 3 (2)
Vehicles: 4 (2)
pp spent = 11

Total= Abilities 36+ Defenses 9+ Advantages 4+ Powers 90+ Skills 11 = 150pp 

Complications:

Motivation- Justice. Horus has an overwhelming desire to protect the innocent.

Motivation- Thrills. Jack enjoys the transformation into Horus because he likes the thrills of stopping criminals and the power he has as Horus.

Quirk- Horus leaves a small Ankh with all the criminals he captures as a calling card.

Power Loss- If Jack is unable to speak, he cannot transform.

Identity- Jack's life would be in danger if anyone discovers that he can transform into Horus.

Prejudice- Some people look upon Horus as an alien freak. They don’t trust him and think he should just go back to whatever planet he came from. At least several times a week there are letter to the editor in the paper criticizing Horus and denigrating him.

Background:

Jack is an average construction worker. Growing up, he had no great interest in academic studies. He attended school long enough to graduate High School. Since he always like building things and excelled in shop class, he told his parents he was going into construction. Although his parents wished he would attend college, they didn't want to interfere. He was hired as a general laborer by a local construction company while he learned the various tasks involved in building houses, office buildings, and other projects. He was taught carpentry, masonry, painting, landscaping, and more. 

One day, while renovating an old house that used to belong to some archaeologist named Henry Farrow. Apparently, this Henry Farrow was an important person once. No one had seen him for years and his property was considered abandoned and sold at auction. Jack and the company he worked for had been hired by the new owner to make major renovations. After ripping down a section of paneling in an office, he found some kind of medallion. It looked vaguely familiar and he thought it might be worth something if he sold it, so he pocketed it. 

Later that night, he did a little research and found out the medallion resembled one used by the ancient Egyptian god Horus. Well, he thought that should make it worth some money to a collector. He examined the medallion and concluded that it was not cheaply made so it didn't come from a gift shop. He noticed an inscription on the back. It was in hieroglyphs. Doing more research, he was able to do a rough translation of the inscription. It translated to:

“Horus, Avenger, Lord of Light / Grant me now your godly might / Let we two do what is right / Banish evil into the
night!”

Kind of an odd phrase for a medallion but what did he know about such things. He spoke the phrase out loud and it did sound odd to him. Just for fun, he said it a few more times, each time slightly different. Without warning, there was a flash of light and Jack suddenly felt different. He looked in a mirror and was stunned speechless by what he saw in his reflection.

To his shock, he transformed into a large bird headed man. His own mind was in the background of the birdman's consciousness. He could see what the birdman saw, feel everything he felt, and yet it wasn't him seeing and feeling those things. It was like he was trapped in the body of someone else. Jack's mind panicked and forced the birdman to repeat the phrase. In a flash, he was back to normal. 

The next day, Jack went to the library and took out some books on ancient Egypt including history, culture, mythology, and anything else he could find. In his studies, he discovered that the birdman was the Egyptian God Horus. A god of the air, war, and hunting. Jack tried the transformation once again later that day. This time he didn't panic. He tried to search the memories of this avatar of Horus. He was able to get bits and pieces of memories. The name Set was prevalent in many of those. Jack remembered reading about Set, another ancient Egyptian god. Set was named the Destroyer in the books he had read. 

Taking inspiration from the comic books he read as a kid, Jack decided he could use the frightening visage and power of his new alternate form to do some good. He remembered reading in the paper that the police were having a lot of problems with gangs terrorizing the public. He decided to take a chance and go after the gangs as Horus. 

His first encounter with the gangs went better than expected. He had swooped down from a rooftop during a carjacking. In seconds, the gang members were unconscious. He picked them up and dropped them off at the front door of the police station. He left a calling card with the gangbangers, an Ankh. 

Jack couldn't believe the thrills he felt fighting against the gangs. He started going out night after night to fight the gangs and other criminals that would prey on the innocent. Each time, he left an Ankh. The newspapers ran stories about this new vigilante. Who was he and where did he come from? The criminals reported to the police that a giant birdman attacked them. At first the police laughed it off, the ravings of crackheads and stoners. One night, when he was dropping off another criminal, for breaking and entering, he was spotted by an officer going on his break.

"Good evening officer. This person was caught illegally entering Hanson Jewelers on East Main street. You will find the evidence of his crime there." he said to the startled police officer.

Then without another word, he flew away. 

Over time, more and more of Horus's memories came back. Jack realized that Henry Farrow had been the previous incarnation of Horus years ago. Horus had no memory of what had happened to Henry.

Most of the public adored their new protector. Some people looked at Horus as just another alien freak that infested cities like Freedom City and others. The police and some of the press felt he could be just as big a threat as the criminals. He had not killed anyone, yet, but they thought it was only a matter of time before this birdman got carried away and lost control. 

Jack read the stories in the papers. He knew they were wrong but couldn't prove it. They were afraid of the unknown. He felt he had to do something so he sent an email to the newspapers and television stations using a computer in a cybercafe. They were to show up at City Hall in two days at noon. The city's protector would be there to answer questions. It was there that he would introduce the world to the return of Horus.

At the press conference, he answered as many of their questions as he could. During the conference, an enthusiastic criminal took a shot at Horus. The .45 slug bounced harmlessly off his skin. In a flash, he was upon the shooter and had him subdued. Horus turned him over to the police and the gathered crowd applauded enthusiastically. He was now officially the hero of the city.

[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 30, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> So the mechanics were good on BlackWing, what about the background?




Is this intellectual curiosity? Or are you re-re-interested?


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 31, 2011)

Re-reinterested, though they really need to do something about the issue.  I can't always use wordpad as I am here.  For example, when using the dice roller, which happened earlier today.  Its already driven HM away, one of the most profillic posters here.  Just so you now this post had to be resubmitted at least once.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 31, 2011)

Graybeard said:


> H4H:
> I made some revisions to my build based on your suggestions. When I looked it over, I realized that I had made a few errors. Here is a copy of the updated version to make it easier for you to review.




You only spent 21 out of your 22 allotted skill points. I went ahead and added it to close combat-claws. That way your +11 attack +9 damage falls exactly within PL 10


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 31, 2011)

drothgery said:


> Spellslinger v3



Looks good.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanee said:


> The current sheet is a lot more narrow than the one before, because it is really focused on her primary power (which, of course, isn't narrow by definition, but the variation isn't that big).
> 
> I also thought to maybe write up a list of potential powers with max. rank, that she can use via Variable, kinda like a menu to pick from and as such as a definition of her limits. Much of that is in the templates already (i.e. Speed 8 will be the fastest she can manage, or Growth 4 the biggest, very limited Flight when human-sized, better with wings, only Leaping when bigger, etc), though.
> 
> ...




Sounds reasonable. Points balance.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 31, 2011)

Insight said:


> I am still considering submitting a different character.  One of the reasons for this is that I am playing a "scientist" sort of character in another M&M game on these boards.  Another reason is that I'm getting a sense that I might have a better chance of getting into the game as a different role.  Finally, I really really like the character concept.
> 
> I will make a decision today on whether or not to change the character I am submitting.




Have you come to a decision?


----------



## Insight (Oct 31, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Have you come to a decision?




I would like to submit a construct character (with all that entails), but it's a GM preference sort of thing.  If it is not allowed, then I will stick with Momentum.  If constructs are allowed, I will submit the new character.  That's easy enough.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 31, 2011)

Insight said:


> I would like to submit a construct character (with all that entails), but it's a GM preference sort of thing.  If it is not allowed, then I will stick with Momentum.  If constructs are allowed, I will submit the new character.  That's easy enough.




Constructs are definitely allowed.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 31, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> Re-reinterested, though they really need to do something about the issue.




I'm not too sure that they can, because it doesn't seem to be a very general problem. For example, the site works prefectly fine for me, currently.

I would definitely try another web browser to see if it changes anything.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 31, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> Re-reinterested, though they really need to do something about the issue.  I can't always use wordpad as I am here.  For example, when using the dice roller, which happened earlier today.  Its already driven HM away, one of the most profillic posters here.  Just so you now this post had to be resubmitted at least once.



I have sometimes problems when I use a very slow connection...

And HM (who is/was a friend of mine) was only profillic if you play much Pathfinder. BTW, I doubt he wasn't really unable to make a better leaving notice than just changing his status...

 @hero4hire  do you need anything else for my character submission?


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 31, 2011)

I *think* all are squared away except a stray skill point or so? I will give Insight a chance to submit his construct. I think I will be sorting out the roster by Wednesday.

I will be off tonight taking my girls out trick or treating, and then snuggling in with my fiancée for some horror movies.


----------



## Insight (Oct 31, 2011)

KID BIONIC
Pronounced dead as a result of a school bus crash, Kid Bionic was re-created within a super-tech exoskeleton and now uses his technological abilities to fight crime in Emerald City.

[sblock=Kid Bionic]*KID BIONIC*
PL 10 150/150pp

[sblock=Backstory]Joey Whitson was a fairly normal 16-year old when he was nearly killed during a bus accident traveling home from school.  Joey was fooling around at the back of the bus, with the rear door open, when the driver, distracted with Joey's antics, did not see a railroad crossing and rand headlong into the train.  Joey was thrown from the bus and sustained multiple fractures, including a badly fractured skull.

Joey was rushed to the nearest hospital, associated with the university, and spent several hours in the emergency room.  The doctors tried their best to save Joey, but it was not meant to be.  Joey spent the last few moments of life with his family and was soon pronounced dead after a short coma.

That would have been Joey's end had it not been for an enterprising robotics student who happened to be passing through the hospital.  This student, Johnson Capp, was looking for cadavers he could use for an experiment.  Capp passed the morgue and saw that a figure under a sheet was moving - barely.  The morgue was unoccupied.  Capp entered and approached the cart.  Capp pulled back the sheet to reveal Joey, pronounced dead, but seemingly undergoing some sort of seizure.  Capp took a chance and whisked the cart out of the morgue, out of the hospital, and off to his secret lab.

Through several methods definitely not approved by the medical or scientific faculty, Capp was able to keep Joey "alive" long enough to hook the body up to his experimental equipment.  The devices were able to maintain Joey's body in a semblance of life.  Joey was "dead" in the sense that he no longer breathed, ate, drank, or slept, but the boy still had brain activity, stimulated by Capp's designs.  Over the next several months, Capp built an exoskeleton that would be used to reinforce Joey's ruined body.  Capp had to re-design Joey's sensory functions, ambulatory functions, and even the ability to speak and understand language.  In time, Capp was able to transfer Joey's body into the exoskeleton and soon, Joey was able to move around and communicate in rudimentary ways.

At this point, Capp was at the limit of his technical knowledge.  He brought in his uncle, the famed cyberneticist, Dr. Myron Capp, who had invented smaller cybernetic appliances, such as hands, arms, and legs.  Dr. Capp had never built an entire cybernetic body and jumped at the chance to join his nephew's project.

Within the next year, "Joey" was brought fully on-line.  In fact, "Joey" was more than he ever would have been as a 16-year old kid.  Joey was strong, fast, agile, and had technologically-enhanced senses beyond those of any "normal" human being.

The scientists realized that they had created something beyond an exoskeleton to sustain the spark of life; Joey was super-human.  In order to use their creation, the Capps had to spend several months training "Joey" to understand his new existence and abilities.

During this training time, Dr. Capp devised a set of gauntlets that "Joey" could use to enhance his physical attacks.  It was then that the Capps decided to unleash their creation on the world.  "Joey" was sent to fight bad guys and performed that job well.

Unfortunately, "Joey" could not save Myron and Johnson Capp from mercenary assassins sent by corporate rivals to steal the Capp designs.  After a sortie fighting criminals in Emerald City, "Joey" returned to his base to find Myron and Johnson dead.  

"Joey", now calling himself Kid Bionic, seeks his creators' killers and continues their legacy in using his abilities to fight crime in Emerald City.[/sblock]

[sblock=Complications]*Family Issues*: Kid Bionic's family believes him to be dead.  He struggles with whether to reveal to them that he is "alive".
*Kid*: Everyone sees him as just a kid, which can be difficult in social situations.
*Obvious Exoskeleton*: Kid Bionic cannot remove his exoskeleton and it is not very concealable. Thus, he has no real secret identity.[/sblock]

*ABILITIES*
_Total Cost: 42pp_

*STR* 5
*STAM* X
*AGI* 5
*DEX* 0
*FGH* 5
*INT* -1*
*AWAR* 4
*PRE* -2*
* Int and Pre chosen to start at (non-existent) from Construct (as opposed to Str and Agi).  These have been bought up from (-5) using pp.

Note: Because Kid Bionic is a construct, he has no Stamina.  This means that he suffers and recovers from damage as an inanimate object, is immune to the fatigued and exhausted conditions, cannot exert extra effort, and has no Fortitude defense.

*DEFENSES*
_Total Cost: 18pp_

*TOUGH* 0(+8 Exoskeleton / 8 Impervious) = 8
*DODGE* 5+7 = 12
*PARRY* 5+7 = 12
*FORT* n/a
*WILL* 4+4 = 8

*SKILLS*
_Total Cost: 7pp_

*Close Combat - Electro-Shock Gauntlets [6]*: +11 (+12)
*Perception [2]*: +6
*Technology [6]*: +5

*ADVANTAGES*
_Total Cost: 5pp_

Benefit: Legally Dead
Close Attack 1
Evasion
Improved Disarm
Improved Trip

*POWERS*
_Total Cost: 78pp_ 

*ELECTRO-SHOCK GAUNTLETS*
Base Effect: Damage 3 (add str); 
Extra: Penetrating, Secondary Effect (Damage 3, add str)
Flaw: Removeable (-4pp)
+ Alt - Weaken Agi 8 (Ex: Linked to Affliction 8 (Dazed / Stunned / Incapacitated))
+ Alt - Weaken Str 8 (Ex: Linked to Affliction 8 (Fatigued / Exhausted / Incapacitated))
+ Alt - Weaken Tough 8 (Ex: Affects objects and people)
Descriptors: Electrical, Technology
_Power Cost: 15pp_

*EXOSKELETON*
Effect: Immunity 30 - All Fortitude effects
Effect: Protection 8
Extra: Impervious 8
Effect: Regeneration 5
Effect: Senses 6 - Direction Sense, Distance Sense, Extended Hearing 1, Extended Sight 1, Low-Light Vision, Time Sense
Effect: Super-Speed 2 - Improved Init 2, Quickness 2, Speed 2
Descriptors: Electrical, Technology
_Power Cost: 63pp_[/sblock]

NOTES: Added in everything from Constructs and adjusted cost.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanee said:


> I'm not too sure that they can, because it doesn't seem to be a very general problem. For example, the site works prefectly fine for me, currently.
> 
> I would definitely try another web browser to see if it changes anything.
> 
> ...





Which one would you suggest?  I am currently using Chrome and Opera as I said.
Have tried Firefox in the past, and will not use Ie.  It is targeted by hackers to much.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 31, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> Which one would you suggest?  I am currently using Chrome and Opera as I said.
> Have tried Firefox in the past, and will not use Ie.  It is targeted by hackers to much.



FWIW, when it comes to IE8 and later, that's much more myth than fact; if you can use IE9 (which is to say you're running Vista or Windows 7), it's really the most secure major browser out there.


----------



## Insight (Oct 31, 2011)

This is getting really really OT, but...

I have used Internet Explorer exclusively for more than 10 years and never, ever had a problem with any sort of hacking or malware.  Then again, I am an IT professional, have a secured home network, and keep my antivirus / anti-spyware applications up to date.

The only problem I have with EN World is that sometimes, I can't see my cursor.  I like to use the arrow keys and when I do, the cursor just vanishes.  I can't really use mouse clicks, either, because the cursor just won't come back.  I have to use notepad for particularly long or format-intensive posts.

Not enough to ragequit EN World, though.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 31, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> So...a synopsis.
> 
> List & fix defenses. Define and clean up array. List specific ranged combat skill.




Alright, seems I had my spreadsheet messed up. I had Shin with Stamina 5 and dex 6, not the other way around, but it got listed like that. Should have double checked I guess. I modified the array too, made it more clear. Defences should have been there as well, dunno why they weren't. 

* 
	Abilities 	*(	72	pp)							
	Strength: 	4	,	Agility	6	,Dexterity: 	6	,Stamina:	5	,Fighting	10	,Intellect:	2	,Awareness:	2	,Precence:	1	.								


*	Powers 	*					(	49	pp)		
-	>Dragon's claws (Slashing)	 (	(Strike Str based 6, Multiattack, Penetrating 10, Split 2 (3 targets)
)			) _·	28	point/s	_ 
-	>Dragon's spit (Acid)	 (	(Strike Str based 6, Increased range 1, Multiattack, Split2 (3 targets)
)			) _·	28	point/s	_ 
-	>Dragon's Breath (Acid)	 (	(Strike Str based 6, Cone Area (60 ft cone), Penetrating 10
)			) _·	22	point/s	_ 
-	>Dragon's Sacrifice (Healing)	 (	(Healing 9, Energizing, Restorative, Stabilize, Empathic)			) _·	28	point/s	_ 

-	Dragon Tunic (Device)	 (	Device	:	Immunity 12 (Aging, Critical hits, Disease, Fatigue, Poison, Suffocation), Protection 5 (Impervious)	) _·	18	point/s	_ 


*	Advantages	*	(	12	pp)						
	Accurate Attack	1	,All out attack	1	,Assessment	1	,Defensive Attack	1	,Diehard	1	,Evasion	1	,Fearless	1	,	Improved initiative	1	,Instant up	1	,Power attack	1	,Quick draw	1	,Sieze initiative	1	,								

*	Skills                               	*	(	8	pp)						
	Acrobatics                      	2	(+	8	),									
	Insight	4	(+	6	),											
	Ranged (Dragon's spit)	4	(+	10	),											
	Perception	4	(+	6	),												
	Stealth                             	2	(+	8	),						

*	Offence	* 

	Initiative:	10									
	Dragon's Claws	 +	10	Attack	for DC:	25	Range:	Melee	(		)
	Dragon's Spit	 +	10	Attack	for DC:	25	Range:	Range 150/300/600(		)
	Dragon's Breath	 +	Cone	Attack	for DC:	25	Range:	Area 60 ft cone	(		)											
	Throw	 +	6	Attack	for DC:	25	Range:	thrown 20 ft	(		)																					

*	Defence	*	(	9	pp)						
*Dodge:*	10			*Parry:*	:	10				
*Toughness:*	10									
*Fortitude:*	7									
*Will:*	5


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 31, 2011)

I tried IE, it flaked out trying to load talking the talk.  Which probably, means its not the browser.  By process of elimination, it must be my connection speed, which I can't do anything about.  I'm under contract to AT&T, supposedly with their best plan.  I so wish I could afford a lawyer.

Definitely, the likely culprit, just tested speed.  .90 mbps download and .06 upload.  Supposed to be 6k per second.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 31, 2011)

Yep, if it is an issue with your connection, changing the browser won't help, of course.

No options to change the ISP?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 31, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> -	>Dragon's claws (Slashing)	 (	(Strike Str based 6)			) _·	28	point/s	_
> -	>Dragon's spit (Acid)	 (	(Strike Str based 6)			) _·	28	point/s	_
> -	>Dragon's Breath (Acid)	 (	(Strike Str based 6)			) _·	22	point/s	_
> -	>Dragon's Sacrifice (Healing)	 (	(Healing 9)			) _·	28	point/s	_
> ...




It might be useful to break those down further (to see how they are build)... just saying, because I cannot really figure those powers out right now.

For example...

Dragon's Claws are 28 pts ... for what? The Damage 6 Effect you have is only 6 pts, and I don't see anything else they do.

Dragon's Spit is 6 pts for the Damage Effect and another 10 pts to make it Ranged (including the Strength 4). That's 16 pts total, not 28.

And so on...

Also what power raises the throwing damage to Rank 10?


EDIT: Just looked at the previous sheet (here), and that had a lot more Extras and stuff for the powers, so that's probably where the cost comes from. 

Still, it might be helpful for H4H, if you listed it here completely.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 31, 2011)

[MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION]  I don't mean to be rude, but I don't know how else to phrase this.  Did you read past the first sentence of my post?  Here it is again:

I'm under contract to AT&T, supposedly with their best plan. I so wish I could afford a lawyer.

 Definitely, the likely culprit, just tested speed. .90 mbps download and .06 upload. Supposed to be 6k per second.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah, read that... but can't you cancel the contract with AT&T and get another ISP (maybe not *tomorrow* but eventually)?

Around here those contracts usually run for a year, and renew automatically, unless they are cancelled in time.

If they are the problem, then it makes sense to do something about it.


If it is a general connection problem, you would probably notice that on other sites, too, though. Do you?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, its a year contract, that is less than six months old.  I am unsure exactly when they implemented it, because I had to contact them, the first few months, to get the correct monthly rate.  On the issue of other sites, yes, I do have problems.  But, I can generally just refresh, and the page loads.  I can't do that here, I have to completely close out the page and start from scratch.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 31, 2011)

Added them, thought the spreadsheet had taken care of that. Figures, it messed up again! Thanks Thane.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanee said:


> ...
> 
> Still, it might be helpful for WD, if you listed it here completely.
> 
> ...



I think this is more helpful for hero4hire. I have only to figure out Helis in our other game


----------



## Thanee (Nov 1, 2011)

True, true. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 1, 2011)

Insight said:


> KID BIONIC
> Pronounced dead as a result of a school bus crash, Kid Bionic was re-created within a super-tech exoskeleton and now uses his technological abilities to fight crime in Emerald City.




Okay I will check him out points wise. 

I am curious how his shock gauntlets work to disintegrate things? Why are they detachable when the rest of his body is not?

Regeneration 5...Long story short; Rationale? Weird that how many builds submitted had regenerate.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 1, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> [MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION]  I don't mean to be rude, but I don't know how else to phrase this.  Did you read past the first sentence of my post?  Here it is again:




Could you guys take this to a more appropriate venue?


----------



## Insight (Nov 1, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> I am curious how his shock gauntlets work to disintegrate things? Why are they detachable when the rest of his body is not?




The gauntlets were created after the exoskeleton as a way to help Kid Bionic fight bad guys.  They have multiple settings that use a combination of electricity and vibration to break down an enemy's defenses.  If you're talking about the Toughness one, that's the more lethal setting, designed to take down armored foes.



> Regeneration 5...Long story short; Rationale? Weird that how many builds submitted had regenerate.




If he didn't have Regeneration, Kid Bionic would have no way to remove negative conditions outside of repair, which obviously isn't going to happen during combat.  One of the drawbacks of having no Stamina (construct).


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 1, 2011)

Insight said:


> The gauntlets were created after the exoskeleton as a way to help Kid Bionic fight bad guys.  They have multiple settings that use a combination of electricity and vibration to break down an enemy's defenses.  If you're talking about the Toughness one, that's the more lethal setting, designed to take down armored foes.




Fair enough rationale.




> If he didn't have Regeneration, Kid Bionic would have no way to remove negative conditions outside of repair, which obviously isn't going to happen during combat.  One of the drawbacks of having no Stamina (construct).




Yes but I was wondering what the non-mechanics rationale was? How does he self-repair? Does he have nanites? Living metal alloy?


----------



## Insight (Nov 1, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Yes but I was wondering what the non-mechanics rationale was? How does he self-repair? Does he have nanites? Living metal alloy?




It's a series of injections (the injectors are enclosed within the exoskeleton) to the fleshy parts of the body and self-repair nanite modules to repair the exoskeleton itself.

Kid Bionic is no cybertech genius though, and, with his creators dead, he is limited on what he can do to repair himself.  He's been studying as best he can, with the notes left over from his creators, to try to get a grip on his designs.

Refilling his self-repair injectors is the top priority -- right now, he doesn't really understand how they work.  Possible idea for a Complication


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 1, 2011)

Insight said:


> Possible idea for a Complication




See...That's the stuff!


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 1, 2011)

Insight said:


> KID BIONIC
> Pronounced dead as a result of a school bus crash, Kid Bionic was re-created within a super-tech exoskeleton and now uses his technological abilities to fight crime in Emerald City.
> 
> [sblock=Kid Bionic]*KID BIONIC*
> PL 10 150/150pp




Okay before I continue with the point crunching I noticed that you have not bought I*mmune to Fortitude.* That means you will autofail any Fort effect outside of your Life Support. That could get real ugly, real fast. However getting Immune to Fort eliminates the need for life support.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 1, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Okay before I continue with the point crunching I noticed that you have not bought I*mmune to Fortitude.* That means you will autofail any Fort effect outside of your Life Support. That could get real ugly, real fast. However getting Immune to Fort eliminates the need for life support.




Okay I _think_ I may have seen what you did. You are buying him as an automaton and then buying up his stats. Which balances out the Immune to fort cost.

But even the sheets of constructs in the rules do not write them up that way.
It just gets confusing during review of costs. Plus Life Support ends up being superfluous for you. 

It is easier if you just create him normally and "buy down" stamina. Good news is you probably get 10pp back from not needing life support.

*EDIT* Okay either way you build him you are 20 points over.

Also _Strength Damage +3 Penetrating 8, Secondary Effect Strength Damage +3_ costs a total of 19pp. Too big for the 16pp array.


----------



## Insight (Nov 1, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Okay I _think_ I may have seen what you did. You are buying him as an automaton and then buying up his stats. Which balances out the Immune to fort cost.
> 
> But even the sheets of constructs in the rules do not write them up that way.
> It just gets confusing during review of costs. Plus Life Support ends up being superfluous for you.
> ...




Per pp. 57-58 of the HH:



			
				Heroes Handbook said:
			
		

> Creatures with no Stamina are often -- but not necesarily -- immune to many of the other things affecting living beings as well.





I took this to mean that Kid Bionic would have to buy Life Support and whatever else he wanted immunity to that was no specifically spelled out under "Absent Abilities (Stamina)"

also:



			
				Heroes Handbook said:
			
		

> Lacking an ability score is -10 power points; that is, it gives the character an additional 10 power ranks to spend elsewhere, similar to having a -5 rank in an ability, but with different effects.




Thus where 10 of the pp came from that you are asking about.  I cannot fathom where the other 10pp came from, so I will need to look.



> Also _Strength Damage +3 Penetrating 8, Secondary Effect Strength Damage +3_ costs a total of 19pp. Too big for the 16pp array.




Ok I will move that to the primary effect.  I must have miscalculated.  Ironically, that's how I had the array when I built it and I don't know why I changed it.  Oh well, it adds up to the same total either way.

EDIT: I have gone over the sheet again and re-calculated everything.  I do not know where you are getting this phantom 20pp.  Everything adds up to 150pp.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 1, 2011)

The 20 is assuming you wanted the Immunity to All Fort Effects thing that most constructs have, I think. Without that, you're going to have a brutally hard time with anyone using Fort-based powers that aren't covered by Life Support.

Also, corrected sheet. Added 1 skill rank to Insight.

*Name*: Daniel Blake
*Super Name*: VISAGE
*Power Level*: 10
*Power Points*: 150
*Experience Points*:

*ABILITIES *28
Str 0 Agi 0 Dex 3 Fgt 1 Awe 4 Sta 1 Int 3 Pre 2

*DEFENSES *18
Toughness +13
Dodge +7
Parry +7
Fort +8
Will +9

*COMBAT*
Initiative +4
Melee Attack
Range Attack +10, DC25

*SKILLS *30 SP (15 PP)
Deception +5 (3)
Expertise (Comic Book Art) +10 (7)
Insight +10 (6)
Perception +9 (5)
Ranged Combat (Ectoplasm) +7 (7)
Technology +5 (2)

*MOVEMENT*
Speed 30
Flight 30mph

*FEATS *7
Improved Disarm
Improved Hold
Improved Initiative
Improved Trip
Equipment 1
Taunt
Uncanny Dodge

*POWERS*
Ectoplasm Control, 36pp
- Move Object (Damaging, PF Precise, PF Affects Insubstantial 2) +10, 33pp
- AP Create Object (Moveable, PF Affects Insubstantial 2) +10
- AP Damage (Shapeable Area, Selective Attack, PF Affects Insubstantial 2) +10
- AP Illusion (Visual, Hearing) +10

Concealment +2 (Normal Visual, Burst Area, Attack) 6pp
- AP Concealment +4 (All Visual, Blending, PF Precise) 1pp
Protection (Sustained) +12, 12pp
Enhanced Trait (Dodge Defense) +7, 7pp
Morph (Humanoids) +2, 10pp
Flight (Platform) +4, 4pp
Movement (Safe Fall, Swinging) +2, 4pp
Remote Sensing (Tactile, Simultaneous, Noticible) +1, 1pp
Super Senses (Ranged Touch) +1, 1pp

*EQUIPMENT*
Smartphone
Laptop computer
Video camera (digital)

*COST*
Abilities [28]
Saves [18]
Skills [15]
Feats [7]
Powers [82]
Total [150]

*COMPLICATIONS*
Fanboy - Daniel's still a comics geek at heart, and has starstruck reactions to famous superheroes and villains.
Family - Daniel left his family behind, but they could be found with some effort and knowledge of his identity.
Secret Identity - Daniel protects his identity using his Morph power and the code name Visage.
Ghostly - Any sense capable of seeing ghosts or spirits will be able to see the thin ectoplasm lines that link Daniel to his created objects and illusions, potentially giving away their source.

*Description & Background*
Daniel's a typical-looking college age art student; tall and kinda thin and a bit scruffy looking, with brown hair that could use a trim and a five o' clock shadow unless he's just shaved. Since he was young, he's had the ability to generate a kind of cloud around himself...a thin white mist that moves with him. It responds to his will, thickening and becoming nearly solid or thinning to become harder to see. He can shape it as well, sculpting it into insubstantial (but otherwise real looking) images. He came to think of the stuff as 'ectoplasm,' when, as a child, he used it to make simple 'ghost' shapes and scare other kids. For a long time, he believed that was all it COULD do, and his little games of forming images led to an interest in visual arts, drawing in particular.

As he matured, Daniel stopped playing games with his powers and in fact stopped using them for the most part. Through most of high school he didn't use them at all, focusing on his interests in arts, girls and comics instead. The power to make goofy pictures didn't seem like it compared to the mighty titans of the superhero comic pages, and he just...lost interest in it.

It was at a barbecue yard party his dad was throwing in honor of his graduation and acceptance at ECSU (Emerald City State University) visual art and design program that Daniel had another encounter with his abilities. A couple of kids were getting competitive about how high they could climb in the old tree in back of the house. No one noticed them until one had gotten way higher than he should have. When branches started cracking, he realized he was in trouble and yelled for help. Very quickly the guests gathered below, and a fire truck was called. Not quickly enough, unfortunately. A gust of wind made the kid lose his balance, and his shifting weight finally broke one of the branches he was standing on. The boy fell out of the tree, a good thirty feet or more up.

Only to be snatched out of the air by a long ribbon of glowing white light...that was coming from Daniel. He hadn't meant to, but in his horror he'd reached out and grabbed him just like he might have reached out with his arm to catch a falling ball. And just as easily. Gingerly Daniel set him down just as the fire truck arrived.

The video of the event, albeit not with his name attached, went viral. The local news buzzed for a few days. Friends and neighbors...the only ones at the party...would bring it up again whenever they visited for ages. But since Daniel was off to school only the next day, ultimately the event faded from most people's minds. After all, it wasn't as if people there had never heard of parahumans. They'd just never expected to see one in their sleepy little town.

Daniel didn't forget though, even if the long trip to Emerald City took him outside the circle where anyone would recognize him. College helped, giving him other things to concentrate on, but in the end he started practicing with his powers again, and was astonished at what he could do that he'd never known about before. Not just immaterial images, but solid things. And the 'ectoplasm' was _strong_. He'd never guessed how physically powerful it could be. He learned to gather it around himself...pack it tightly so that it would protect him from harm...and he could shape it too, making himself look different, or even blend into the background. He could even "fly" by using it to create a disk or block or something he could stand on, then moving it around with him on top. It seemed to him more and more that he had the ingredients not just to write and draw superheroes...but to _become_ one...and how could he ever resist THAT?


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 1, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> The 20 is assuming you wanted the Immunity to All Fort Effects thing that most constructs have, I think. Without that, you're going to have a brutally hard time with anyone using Fort-based powers that aren't covered by Life Support.




"Brutally hard time" is an appropriate phrasing. Not only does it mean autofailing, but the effect is also maximized. 

For example; Fort based afflictions will always have 3rd degree of effects (pretty much removing you from a fight).


----------



## Thanee (Nov 1, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Could you guys take this to a more appropriate venue?




Sorry! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Nov 1, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> "Brutally hard time" is an appropriate phrasing. Not only does it mean autofailing, but the effect is also maximized.
> 
> For example; Fort based afflictions will always have 3rd degree of effects (pretty much removing you from a fight).




Actually, according to p. 179 on Constructs, it's much worse.  Kid Bionic would either have no Str and Agi OR no Int and Pre.  I would have to buy those back from -5.  I would probably go with the Int/Pre option, but I am going to lose some significant points.  It does verify that constructs do not have Fort defense and are not affected by effects that target Fort (unless it specifically affects objects).  I suppose that is implying that they have to purchase Immunity 30 - all Fortitude effects.

I should have read that section on Constructs first.  Oh well.  Live and learn.

I have edited Kid Bionic for all of the Construct stuff and reduced things accordingly.  Here is the latest version.  Kid Bionic is still essentially the same, but I had to drop a lot of the "nice to have" stuff for points reasons.

Reason for choosing Int/Pre to drop instead of Str/Agi: Besides the obvious - he's a martial artist sort - it makes sense to me that he is still adapting to "life" as a cybernetic construct.  He struggles to interact with others (hence the PRE of -2) and to remember his past (INT -1).  My plan is to buy those back to at least 0 with advancement.

Also, I assume that Constructs do not age.  I have removed the Immunity to Aging for that reason.

EDIT: I just noticed a bit of a conflict within the Construct description (p. 179).  It says that Constructs are immune to all Fortitude effects except those targeting objects and then it requires you to take Immunity 30 - all Fortitude effects.  If you took the Immunity, wouldn't you just be immune to all Fortitude effects, regardless of whether the effect can harm objects?  That part doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2011)

Basically, it's possible to buy a power that affects Fort, like Weaken, and get a +1/rank Extra that allows it to affect things that have that Immunity.

It's a bit weird, I know. But otherwise you couldn't make things like acids or disintegrator rays or whatnot.

It's not available to ANY power that affects Fort...just ones the GM specifically allows it for. Weaken Toughness is the classic example. And yeah, I think Aging would generally be considered a Fort-based effect, so the 30 pointer should cover it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 2, 2011)

> Basically, it's possible to buy a power that affects Fort, like Weaken,  and get a +1/rank Extra that allows it to affect things that have that  Immunity.




Can you give page and number of that rule??? Ignoring a 30 pp immunity is countered by a +1extra?

I actually think buying the immunity doesn't require to be an object. Nor does Will or Toughness Immunity.


----------



## Insight (Nov 2, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Can you give page and number of that rule??? Ignoring a 30 pp immunity is countered by a +1extra?
> 
> I actually think buying the immunity doesn't require to be an object. Nor does Will or Toughness Immunity.




That cannot be the case.  If it was, every construct would be absolutely destroyed with that power, with no chance to stop it.  Constructs do not have Fort defense.  They would be completely powerless to defend themselves against such a power.  There's no other effect in the book that does not allow a defense.

I _could_ see allowing such an effect to work against non-sentient objects, like doors, bulldozers, and cars, but not against enemy characters or player characters.  Maybe you make it target Will defense or something.  You cannot let them target something that doesn't exist.  Constructs CANNOT buy Stamina or Fort defense.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, I admit, the Extra IS bought as "affects objects."

But that does let them affect constructs too. I suppose there is a difference between being immune to all Fort effects and being an object/construct.

It's right there though, under the Weaken entry in the 3rd Edition Handbook.

Hmm. Although, on rereading, it does specify "inanimate" objects, which would seem to exclude constructs.

But it's exceedingly odd that, say, an acid blast that weakens a steel door wouldn't work on a robot... Oh well. Hardly the only weird spot in the rules, I suppose.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2011)

That's because it is a *heroic* robot, no wait, a *super-heroic* robot, even! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 2, 2011)

Unfortunately Affects Objects *does* Affect Animate Constructs with Immune to Fort. This was actually still a problem back in 2e. There are many threads devoted on how to fix it over at ATT because most find it a bit over the top when playing a construct character. The one solution I have used as a houserule has been allowing a Toughness or a Dodge save (depending on the descriptor) in place of autofailing. It allows Robots to be affected by Disintegration attacks and the like without getting "pwned".


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2011)

But isn't that mostly a power design problem?

Attacks like Disintegrate should target Toughness not Fortitude, because objects have no Fortitude.

Fortitude is for diseases and such.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Nov 2, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Unfortunately Affects Objects *does* Affect Animate Constructs with Immune to Fort. This was actually still a problem back in 2e. There are many threads devoted on how to fix it over at ATT because most find it a bit over the top when playing a construct character. The one solution I have used as a houserule has been allowing a Toughness or a Dodge save (depending on the descriptor) in place of autofailing. It allows Robots to be affected by Disintegration attacks and the like without getting "pwned".




The main problem with the existence of this modifier is that no other effect in the rules can target things that have no defense.  Constructs by rule have no way to avoid the damage.  Even if you allow a Dodge against the "disintegration ray", the Construct will eventually get hit and completely destroyed by it.

If someone shoots a Disintegration Ray at a normal character, that characters gets a Dodge and a Fort defense.  So, are you saying that a Construct in this case would get a Dodge and apply Toughness to such a power?  That seems to defeat the purpose of the Weaken effect, but what else can you do?  No power should be an auto "I WIN" button.

By RAW, someone could take Weaken Toughness, Ranged - Perception, Affects Objects, and Kid Bionic would not even get ANY defense!  He would lose (Ranks / 2) Toughness every round and evenually be knocked out (probably in 2 rounds).


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 2, 2011)

Weaken is a Fortitude effect by default. But yeah the whole affecting Construct thing could be officially cleared up/improved upon/errata'd or whatever. Until then I'll use the quickfix.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 2, 2011)

Insight said:


> By RAW, someone could take Weaken Toughness, Ranged - Perception, Affects Objects, and Kid Bionic would not even get ANY defense!  He would lose (Ranks / 2) Toughness every round and evenually be knocked out (probably in 2 rounds).




Hence the houserule. because I think we can all agree that would not be any fun for anyone.

Now even with the houserule that should to be a Kid Bionic-busting attack. But he would still get saves against it.


----------



## Insight (Nov 2, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Hence the houserule. because I think we can all agree that would not be any fun for anyone.
> 
> Now even with the houserule that should to be a Kid Bionic-busting attack. But he would still get saves against it.




Yes, he would get a Dodge or Toughness against it.

So, you could buy Weaken Toughness 10 (Ranged - Perception, Affects Objects only) for 30pp.

Here's the problem.  Kid Bionic spent 30pp on Immunity to Fortitude effects.  Not to mention the 8pp spent on Toughness or 10pp spent on Agi and 7pp spent on Dodge.  So it's either 38pp or 47pp against an attack that costs 30pp.

If the defense against this is Toughness, and the attack is successful, the next round Kid Bionic now has 3 Toughness and has next to no chance to defend against it.  The next round, he is toast.  Using Dodge is a little better, but this is mostly because Kid Bionic has a Dodge - Toughness tradeoff. 

The only way to make this close to being fair is to prohibit Weaken from being a Range - Perception effect.  In that case, Kid Bionic would at least get a Dodge against it each time.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 2, 2011)

Insight said:


> Yes, he would get a Dodge or Toughness against it.
> 
> So, you could buy Weaken Toughness 10 (Ranged - Perception, Affects Objects only) for 30pp.
> 
> ...




This affect would be exactly the same as Alternate Save Toughness. Yes it would mess you up. That would mess most people up, construct or not, unless they were very tough. That is what makes disintegration feared and nasty. I wouldn't expect anyone but a BBEG to have anything like that. I know that none of my NPC writeups currently have a Perception Weaken Toughness and only maybe 2 actually have it period.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanee said:


> But isn't that mostly a power design problem?
> 
> Attacks like Disintegrate should target Toughness not Fortitude, because objects have no Fortitude.
> 
> ...




I think this is a strange 3.5 SRD throwback. The disintegrate spell was vs Fortitude, too.

BTW, a non-construct with Immunity vs Fortitude effects would be immune to Disintegrate/weaken, right?


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 2, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> I think this is a strange 3.5 SRD throwback. The disintegrate spell was vs Fortitude, too.
> 
> BTW, a non-construct with Immunity vs Fortitude effects would be immune to Disintegrate/weaken, right?




Weaken yes. Often Disintegrate is linked Weaken and a Damage effect.

I am happy to just change certain things to Affect Toughness instead. Same bonus. Similar effect.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2011)

After looking at the relevant rules, I think H4H's "quickfix" is the best solution... I would probably just make Weaken (Affects Objects) a Toughness-resisted Effect by default, with no option to change the targeted defense.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanee said:


> After looking at the relevant rules, I think H4H's "quickfix" is the best solution... I would probably just make Weaken (Affects Objects) a Toughness-resisted Effect by default, with no option to change the targeted defense.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




As long as you get a chance to avoid it, that's all I'm asking.  Most attack powers require a successful attack roll and the target to fail a defense check to be successful.  The only exceptions are perception ranged attacks and those cost extra.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2011)

Waiting on your kind re-review of Green Dragon before making the full character post (i.e getting the picture and background from the other post.)


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 3, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> Waiting on your kind re-review of Green Dragon before making the full character post (i.e getting the picture and background from the other post.)




I am away from my computer w/ hero lab on it but I may manually review it tonight. I can tell the array makes a heck of a lot more sense math wise.

I am going away for a wedding tomorrow and probably will not be able to post much until late Sunday early Monday (est). If I can get online I will but you know how that goes...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 4, 2011)

Lot's of alcohol and food. I understand!


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 7, 2011)

I am back...barely...


----------



## drothgery (Nov 9, 2011)

<poke>
Also kind of wondering if we should try and hash out how The Spellslinger, Kid Bionic, VISAGE, Greyhound, Fusion, BlackWing, Horus, and/or Green Dragon may or may not know each other.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 9, 2011)

Indeed!

If any of you guys are established heroes in your own right before teaming up, Daniel may well know OF you, though it's likely one-way.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 9, 2011)

Yep. It would be useful to come to the point where the team is being assembled, so everyone knows what to expect, and whether our characters are going to play a role or not. 

As for the knowledge about each other, Fusion does not have a secret identity, so she would probably be reasonably well-known by those who have an interest for these things.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## drothgery (Nov 9, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Indeed!
> 
> If any of you guys are established heroes in your own right before teaming up, Daniel may well know OF you, though it's likely one-way.



It's quite possible Daniel Blake knows Dr. Roland from the university even if he's not taking one of her history classes. Connecting her to the sometime sidekick of Raven's who has recently gone independent, though...


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 9, 2011)

The adventure's into handles the meetup process.

Trying to reestablish some momentum on the boards but work is not cooperating. 

Still I will get the final roster up soon (ish).


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 10, 2011)

Before I pick the final roster I want to make sure everyone who has completed a character is still interested.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 10, 2011)

Still here and interested.

---

Greyhound would be known as an urban legend, like Batman as he started.
(Unless the GM prefers otherwise.)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm still in, although you didn't revised my character yet, or didn't tell me.

As for knowing each other, Green Dragon would be a known figure, specially in China town-ish neighbour, and might have worked with others on ocations.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 10, 2011)

Still here, and interested.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2011)

Yo.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 10, 2011)

Still here and interested (though that was kind obvious, I think ).


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, some are more obvious then others.


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 10, 2011)

Still here and interested.

Some of the other characters might have heard about Horus in the news. At first he would have been described as a mysterious birdman. Dr. Roland would very likely recognize Horus as an avatar of the Egyptian god.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 10, 2011)

What few sightings there have been of Blackwing,  would have been confusing.  He might have been confused with Horus.  It is known he flies somehow and fights street level crime.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 10, 2011)

Alrighty I can only take on five but I dug all of the concepts. As I said my choices were geared towards balanced roles on a team first and foremost. I would like to consider those not chosen as reservists in case someone has to drop.

Greyhound, Horus, Kid Bionic, Visage, & The Spellslinger welcome to Emerald City.  Hope you survive the experience.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 10, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Alrighty I can only take on five but I dug all of the concepts. As I said my choices were geared towards balanced roles on a team first and foremost. I would like to consider those not chosen as reservists in case someone has to drop.
> 
> Greyhound, Horus, Kid Bionic, Visage, & The Spellslinger welcome to Emerald City.  Hope you survive the experience.



Hmm... maybe Susan should start working on an amulet of regeneration .


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2011)

Have fun then, guys! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, good luck.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 10, 2011)

Rogues Gallery has been created. Please post your sheets there (please include background and fluff stuff). I will give them a final look and *may* request a final tweak or two and then we will be good to go for IC action.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for choosing Greyhound! Very good conepts and characters all aound. Looking really forward to the IC thread.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 11, 2011)

*EMERALD CITY*

WELCOME TO THE BOOMTOWN
Its founders dubbed Emerald City “the City of Destiny,” because for them it was the last stop on the continent’s edge. With nothing but the deep blue sea beyond, a man had no choice but to meet his fate there—whatever it was.
Even in the present age of supersonic jets and a shrinking globe, Emerald City remains the last stop for most who journey there, both for reasons joyous and tragic. Now, it’s the heroes’ turn to come face to face with their destiny.

IN THE CITY
Emerald City is located in the Pacific Northwest of the United States near the Atlas Mountain range, a quiet, humble neighbor of Seattle, Tacoma, and Portland.
Founded on Malory Bay, it’s been best-known to fishermen (by trade and by hobby) and lumberjacks through most of its history. The anglers and all others who venture there find a cosmopolitan place, befitting a gateway to the Far East, including a large, old, and influential Asian population who sought refuge from other, increasingly exclusionary, areas of the Pacific Northwest during the late 1800s. A century later, Emerald City is still graced by a large Eastern District and a “Jadetown” area sizable enough to rival San Francisco’s Chinatown.
Today, first-time visitors are greeted by twin giants: one a monument of God’s creation, and the other of man’s. The dormant volcanic peak of Mount Stanley has framed the city skyline from the start, and in 1968 was joined by the Emerald Tower, looming impressively towards the heavens (check out the cover of the M&M Hero’s Handbook for a shot of the Tower).
In the last two decades, Emerald City has grown almost exponentially, becoming a true boomtown. The city proper is quite large, surrounded by a number of expanding suburbs and bedroom communities. Driving this growth was the establishment of MarsTech, Inc. (MSTI on the New York Stock Exchange) by the flamboyant plutocrat and techno-wizard Maximilian Mars. As MarsTech and other high-tech companies flourished, so did Emerald City, transforming the once-sleepy burgh into a leading center for the computer industry and other high-technology businesses.

GOODBYE YELLOW BRICK ROAD
Nothing marks Emerald City newcomers more than making a Munchkin joke in public. They think it’s clever, but to longtime residents (and in truth) they’re just being punch-ably obvious and annoying. It’s all an understandable offshoot of the city’s 70-year-long love/hate relationship with The Wizard of Oz. There are many businesses and organizations that work overtime to avoid any association with the classic stories and legendary film, while others embrace the eponymous association wholeheartedly. Those who revel in the city’s L. Frank Baum connection with the enthusiasm of flying monkeys successfully lobbied to have the open-air walking mall in the downtown shopping district dubbed the Yellow Brick Row. There, the street is indeed bricked just as advertised, duly painted yellow every year on the official birthday of the city, August 27th.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 11, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Thanks for choosing Greyhound! Very good conepts and characters all aound. Looking really forward to the IC thread.




Glad to have you! 

Once you and Insight post your characters in the RG; I think we can start.


----------



## Insight (Nov 11, 2011)

I've been unexpectedly away for the past five days.  I'll try to catch up today and this weekend as warranted.


----------



## Insight (Nov 11, 2011)

Kid Bionic is posted to the RG.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2011)

Insight said:


> Kid Bionic is posted to the RG.



Greyhound is posted, too.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 11, 2011)

Insight said:


> Kid Bionic is posted to the RG.




Has KB changed up some?


----------



## Insight (Nov 11, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Has KB changed up some?




No differences from the version last updated in this thread.  The only thing that's different is that I removed the sblock from the entire thing.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 11, 2011)

Insight said:


> No differences from the version last updated in this thread.  The only thing that's different is that I removed the sblock from the entire thing.




Okay I must have not hit "save" in my last herolab review of him.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 11, 2011)

Kid Bionic is still coming up a bit off in points.

His base power of Str Based Damage comes out to be 19pp before removable and 15 with removable.

Damage 3 (3pp) + Penetrating 8 (8pp) + Secondary Effect of 8 Damage (8pp) = 19pp

the whole array would then cost 22pp -4 for removable = 18pp not 15pp.

Herolab tells me he still has 17pp to spend. 



> *Kid Bionic* - PL 10
> 
> Strength 5, Stamina -, Agility 5, Dexterity 0, Fighting 5, Intellect -1, Awareness 4, Presence -2
> 
> ...


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 12, 2011)

May I suggest with some of the extra points you Increase his Strength to 8 and instead of Damage 3 you just buy Strength Effect: Penetrating 8 and Secondary Effect 8 as you arrays base power? Math works out nicely there and gives him back some "Robotic Strength".

It actually _almost_ pays for itself. Reducing the Device from 18pp to 15pp. Still gives you 14pp to buy back stuff you cut.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 12, 2011)

In Character Thread is up. I am sure Insight will square his character away in short order. 17 (or 14pp if he follows my suggestion) isn't that hard to spend.


----------



## Insight (Nov 12, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> May I suggest with some of the extra points you Increase his Strength to 8 and instead of Damage 3 you just buy Strength Effect: Penetrating 8 and Secondary Effect 8 as you arrays base power? Math works out nicely there and gives him back some "Robotic Strength".
> 
> It actually _almost_ pays for itself. Reducing the Device from 18pp to 15pp. Still gives you 14pp to buy back stuff you cut.




I think Hero Lab isn't calculating the construct stuff correctly.  It's missing that KB starts with -5 Int and Pre.  I had to buy those back.  Abilities should be 42pp.  I am showing KB at 153pp with the damage array fixed.

I'll adjust around to get him back to 150pp.

Reduced PRE to -3 and got rid of the 2 ranks in Perception.  Should be at 150pp now.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 12, 2011)

Insight said:


> I think Hero Lab isn't calculating the construct stuff correctly.  It's missing that KB starts with -5 Int and Pre.  I had to buy those back.  Abilities should be 42pp.  I am showing KB at 153pp with the damage array fixed.
> 
> I'll adjust around to get him back to 150pp.
> 
> Reduced PRE to -3 and got rid of the 2 ranks in Perception.  Should be at 150pp now.




Methinks the construct rules are confusing slightly. You get the 30 points back from the attributes brought to n/a which pays for the Immunity for Fort. 

Herolab does it that way because it is probably easier then rewriting the program script for constructs. But the points balance the same.


----------



## Insight (Nov 12, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> Methinks the construct rules are confusing slightly. You get the 30 points back from the attributes brought to n/a which pays for the Immunity for Fort.
> 
> Herolab does it that way because it is probably easier then rewriting the program script for constructs. But the points balance the same.




That doesn't make any sense.  I paid pp for everything and reduced for the -5 Fort, Int, and Pre.  The calculations should equal out.  I maintain that Hero Lab is not taking the Construct stuff into account.  If you insist, I will find a way to spend more pp, but I really don't think I have any to spend.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 12, 2011)

Insight said:


> That doesn't make any sense.  I paid pp for everything and reduced for the -5 Fort, Int, and Pre.  The calculations should equal out.  I maintain that Hero Lab is not taking the Construct stuff into account.  If you insist, I will find a way to spend more pp, but I really don't think I have any to spend.



Okeydokey I will go over it the long way.


*ABILITIES*


*STR* 5   costs 10pp
*STAM* X gives back 10pp
*AGI* 5 costs 10pp
*DEX* 0 costs 0pp 
*FGH* 5 costs 10pp
*INT* -1* gives back 2pp
*AWAR* 4 costs 8pp
*PRE* -3* gives back 6pp

This would cost you a total of 20 pp

*OR*



> * Int and Pre chosen to start at (non-existent) from Construct (as opposed to Str and Agi).  These have been bought up from (-5) using pp.




Then it does cost you 40pp *BUT* then you would not include the cost of your Immunity to Fortitude. Which would reduce the cost of your exoskeleton to 33pp not 63pp.

Either way you want to do it. The math is the same. You get 30 points back from have N/A attributes which pay for the 30 point cost of Immunity to Fort. 
Go look at all the construct builds in the rulebooks you will confirm this is how it works.


----------



## Insight (Nov 12, 2011)

never mind


----------



## Insight (Nov 12, 2011)

You know what?  This is making my head hurt.  These are terrible rules.  Or perhaps poorly explained.

[sblock=Trying to do the math before I kill myself]Kid Bionic should start as

STR 0
STAM -5 (-10pp)
AGI 0
DEX 0
FIGHT 0
INT -5 (-10pp)
AWARE 0
PRE -5 (-10pp)
for a total of -30pp

Let's add STR to +5:
STR 5 (10pp)
STAM -5 (-10pp)
AGI 0
DEX 0
FIGHT 0
INT -5 (-10pp)
AWARE 0
PRE -5 (-10pp)
for a total of -20pp

Let's add AGI to +5:
STR 5 (10pp)
STAM -5 (-10pp)
AGI 5 (10pp)
DEX 0
FIGHT 0
INT -5 (-10pp)
AWARE 0
PRE -5 (-10pp)
for a total of -10pp

Let's add FIGHT to +5:
STR 5 (10pp)
STAM -5 (-10pp)
AGI 5 (10pp)
DEX 0
FIGHT 5 (10pp)
INT -5 (-10pp)
AWARE 0
PRE -5 (-10pp)
for a total of 0pp

Let's add AWARE to 4:
STR 5 (10pp)
STAM -5 (-10pp)
AGI 5 (10pp)
DEX 0
FIGHT 5 (10pp)
INT -5 (-10pp)
AWARE 4 (8pp)
PRE -5 (-10pp)
for a total of 8pp

Let's add INT to -1:
STR 5 (10pp)
STAM -5 (-10pp)
AGI 5 (10pp)
DEX 0
FIGHT 5 (10pp)
INT -1 (-2pp)
AWARE 4 (8pp)
PRE -5 (-10pp)
for a total of 16pp

Let's add PRE to -3:
STR 5 (10pp)
STAM -5 (-10pp)
AGI 5 (10pp)
DEX 0
FIGHT 5 (10pp)
INT -1 (-2pp)
AWARE 4 (8pp)
PRE -3 (-6pp)
for a total of 20pp

OK.  I guess now it makes sense.



[/sblock]

EDIT:  All right.  I guess KB does have more pp to spend.  I should have just made a normal character.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 12, 2011)

Actually _math-wise_ there is no difference in making a normal character with no stamina and immunity to fort. They just take and extra step of "selling back" their stats and then buying them again.


----------



## Insight (Nov 12, 2011)

I've updated Kid Bionic with the following:

Int to 2 (+4pp)
Added Acrobatics [2] (+1pp)
Added Athletics [2] (+1pp)
Evasion to 2 ranks (+1pp)
Added Uncanny Dodge (+1pp)
I moved Improved Initiative and Quickness out of the EXOSKELETON power.
Created the new power, INTEGRATED ARTIFICIAL INTELLIGENCE MODULE:
Added Enhanced Skill: Expertise - Science [6] (+3pp)
Added Enhanced Skill: Technology [6] (+3pp)
Moved Improved Initiative into this power and increased from 2 to 4 ranks (+2pp)
Moved Quickness into this power and changed to 6 ranks, 4 of which are mental only (+2pp)
That adds up to 20pp.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 13, 2011)

Insight said:


> I've updated Kid Bionic with the following:
> 
> Int to 2 (+4pp)
> Added Acrobatics [2] (+1pp)
> ...




Okay he adds up.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 14, 2011)

I will give Shay a little bit more time to respond to the IC and then move it along.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2011)

Yar, weird, wooly weekend. I will be able to post Monday morning though, never fear!


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 15, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Yar, weird, wooly weekend. I will be able to post Monday morning though, never fear!




I will be moving along Wednesday night.

*EDIT:* I just found out I am training someone tonight (for a shift that I wanted BTW). So update tonight is questionable.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 18, 2011)

Currently have no computer at work (which is where I do the majority of my posting) my new one is on order.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 23, 2011)

On the off chance that you're able to post something tomorrow or over Thanksgiving weekend, I'll be away from my computer for most of the weekend.


----------



## Insight (Nov 24, 2011)

Just got back and able to post.  I'll try to update where possible.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 25, 2011)

I no longer have access to a working computer and am leaving for Orlando to get married tomorrow and will be gone two weeks. When I come back I hope to remedy my computer woes.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 30, 2011)

This site could be of interest if you have to post without access to your books:

d20herosrd


----------



## drothgery (Nov 30, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> This site could be of interest if you have to to posting without your books around:
> 
> d20herosrd



Thanks; didn't know that was there.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 10, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> I no longer have access to a working computer and am leaving for Orlando to get married tomorrow and will be gone two weeks. When I come back I hope to remedy my computer woes.



Well, it's been two weeks


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 12, 2011)

drothgery said:


> Well, it's been two weeks




It sure has! My work PC did indeed arrive when I was gone but had to be shipped back to corporate as it lacked an OS.

But for the most part I am back.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 17, 2011)

hero4hire said:


> It sure has! My work PC did indeed arrive when I was gone but had to be shipped back to corporate as it lacked an OS.
> 
> But for the most part I am back.



Cool. Ready when you are and all that.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 17, 2011)

Same here! Really looking forward to this!


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 18, 2011)

Still here and eager to restart.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 25, 2011)

Mew, I say


----------



## drothgery (Dec 26, 2011)

On the odd chance things get restarted this week... I'll be away from my computer from tomorrow afternoon until New Year's, so if I post anything, I'll be borrowing a PC or using my phone.


----------



## Insight (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello all,

I have been very sick for the past two weeks and am just now getting back into the swing of things.  I'll keep an eye on this game to see if it gets going again.


----------



## Insight (Jan 12, 2012)

Regretfully, I am going to have to bow out of this game.  Recent changes to my activities have limited the time I can spend on these PBP games (and on EN World in general) and I have to pare down some of my commitments.

Good luck with the game.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 16, 2012)

Any news on this game?


----------



## drothgery (Jan 16, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Any news on this game?



I'm not having very good luck with M&M PBPs here. This is the second one I've been in that seems like it's not really going to get off the ground.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 16, 2012)

I got an open slot in my M&M 2nd (with houserules) game.

If you are interested:

Necessary Evil (M&M 2e) RG IC OOC


----------



## drothgery (Jan 16, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> I got an open slot in my M&M 2nd (with houserules) game.
> 
> If you are interested:
> 
> Necessary Evil (M&M 2e) RG IC OOC



Thanks for the offer, but I think I'll pass.


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks like this game is dead. Too bad, it never really got going.


----------

